# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Истории успеха освобождения от грехов (духовные мотиваторы)

## Екатерина Мирная

Харе Кришна! Мне очень не хватает мотиваторов для духовной жизни, для отказа от грехов, и для следованию советам Прабхупады. Я ищу истории успеха того, как люди освободились от грехов благодаря Кришне (ну или благодаря любому Богу, гуру, святому и т д вообще, Иисусу, Будде и т д). Как человек "был ничем", но "стал всем" (или точнее "из грязи в князи"). То есть был грешником (атеистом, пил, курил, был наркоманом, блудил, играл в азартные игры, оскорблял, убивал, других в лжеучения вовлекал и т д), но стал безгрешным (раскаялся), может быть даже святым. (Кстати, у кого из вайшнавов можно исповедоваться, кому можно рассказать о своих грехах, бех страха, чтобы это очистило сердце от грехов? Есть ли у вайшнавов такая практика вроде исповеди? раскаяния? как это работает на практике в ИСККОН в СНГ? А то как-то стыдно образаться к тому, кто неизвестно как отреагирует на это. А к батюшке можно - он как раз принимает таких людей, кто хочет рассказать о грехе, и что решил больше не грешит, просит наставника его на это благословить, поддержать... вот и нужны истории успеха - мотиваторы)...

Начну с истории которая меня очень мотивирует. Она о человеке без рук и ног - Нике Вучиче. Я ни в коем случае никого не агитирую за Иисуса (как говорят мусульмане, слава Ему!). Ник Вуйчич, оказывается - успешный проповедник, сын священника. Он даже проповедовал проституткам в Индии (2008, Мумбай.), и выкупал их из сексуального рабства, приводил к Богу. Вот видео, не буду пересказывать:



Смотрите где-то с 20 минуты. Как раз он начинает расказывать эту историю.




> мы выступали перед группой рабынь "публичных домов"... Она была инициатором создания всего квартала публичных домов на 4 гектарах земли, и пришла к Иисусу. Она решила построить там публичные дома. Наняла сутенеров, и тех кто похищали детей и продавали в секс-рабство. Она была там самой главной. Воплощением зла. 40 000 РАБЫНЬ! И Бог исцелил её (она не могла ходить, но встала и пошла!) Это невероятно! И одна за другой, рабыни стали выкупать из рабства других блудниц. Даже по их вере (индуизму), они были изгоем. Жоджь идёт и для праведников, и для нечестивых. Я рассказал, как Бог забрал их грехи, чтобы мы жили вечно. Некоторые из этих девушек уверовали и изменились, совершенно преобразились. Одна из них устроилась на работу, выкупила другую. И та - еще другую. И т д...


Я бы не хотела чтобы говорили только об освобождении от незаконного секса. Не только. От нарушения любых регулирующих принципов, любых грехов, оскорблений-апарадх, анартх, вредных (для дух. пути) привычек...

Пожалуйста, пишите ваши истории успеха, ваши мотиваторы. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Предположу, что любые внешние мотиваторы это пища для нашего не чистого ума, которую он пережуют и выплюнет, сформировав новую идею материального счастья.
Думаю в данном случае нужно идти немного другим путем. Это или всецелое погружение в духовную практику Бхакти, но это скорей всего проблемотично в условиях поставленного вопроса. 
Или ухватится за гьяну и идти путем бессмертия, это успокоит ум, так как торопится будет некуда. Каждый миг осозновать свою бессмертность в рамках эгоистичного ума немного проще.

Для меня мотиватором является сознание. Даже в самых темных мыслях отчетливо ощущается его опора.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть ли у вайшнавов такая практика вроде исповеди? раскаяния? как это работает на практике в ИСККОН в СНГ?


Ученики, которые уже выбрали инициирующего гуру (а гуру согласился их вести по духовному пути), обучаются Кришна-_бхакти_ под руководством гуру. Бывают личные даршаны, также гуру можно писать и получать ответы. Периодически каяться в грехах, вот прямо как у православных или католиков перед причастием, не принято. Конечно же, ученики просят гуру о помощи и поддержке. Те, кто следуют процессу - получают милость гуру, Вайшнавов и парампары. 

Шрила Прабхупада называл периодические покаяния грешников "купание слона" - слон после омовения в озере тут же, выйдя, осыпает себя песком. Практика Вайшнавов такова, что высший вкус служения всепривлекающему Господу Кришне защищает от желания грешить. Получают вкус духовной жизни, практикуя 9 методов бхакти: 

_Шраванам- киртанам- вишнох-смаранам- пада-севанам, 
арчанам - ванданам - дасйам - сакхйам - атма-ниведанам 

Слушание о Кришне и воспевание Его славы, памятование о Вишну, служение Его лотосным стопам, 
поклонение форме Божества в храме или дома, вознесение молитв, стать слугой Господа, стать Его другом и полное предание Ему себя._  

Говорится, что безнадежно больным в этот век дается самое сильное лекарство - воспевание святых имен Бога. 
Есть такой пример: в стакан налито молоко, а сверху - чернила. Если лить и лить в стакан молоко, то со временем чернила исчезают. 




> просит наставника его на это благословить, поддержать...


Кроме дикша-гуру (которые часто далеко и редко доступны, хотя так быть, по сути дела, не должно: в традиционном обществе Вайшнавов гуру - местный, знает местные особенности, т.е. живет там же, где ученики), в общинах есть наставники. Наставники - это тоже гуру, шикша-гуру. Матаджи по понятный причинам правильнее выбирать в наставники матаджи. Их так же, как и гуру, выбирают, чтобы они были близки по духу, чтобы было доверие. Либо в роли шикша-гуру выступают родители или другие старшие члены семьи - кто сами Вайшнавы. 


Поскольку наставники - это опытные преданные, уже прошедшие определенный духовный путь, они с легкостью могут помогать начинающим на этом пути. У них самих есть наставники, и таким образом, подразумевается, что в этой системе более старшие наблюдая более младших, задействуют тех в служении соответственно их качествам - и так души, занимая свое естественное положение, становятся счастливы в служении Кришне.

----------


## Андрон

> Я ищу истории успеха того, как люди освободились от грехов благодаря Кришне


Cчитается ли за успех избавление от последствий грехов?  :biggrin1: 
"Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. *Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов*. Не бойся ничего". (БГ 18.66)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Екатерина, на форуме за эти годы скопилось достаточно личных историй оставления греховных привычек - только надо поискать. 
Раздел "Просто так" - юмор, истории, общение. Еще замечено, что на публике у нас на принято хвастаться полученной милостью, потому что можно потерять обретенное. В основном с радостью пишут, насколько легко оказалось отказаться от того, что в других конфессиях считается каким-то невероятным подвигом, чем-то запредельным, навроде пожизненного отказа от мяса, курения или выпивки. Да, действительно та еда, которая например, у христиан или мусульман считается чистой (постная или халяльная) - для нас попросту невообразима.  

Вместе с тем, в западном ИСККОН достаточно историй, когда и дважды инициированные преданные, и даже гуру падают и нарушают обеты. Такие истории описаны и в шастрах. Поскольку в материальном мире обусловленные души может быть, уже миллионы лет  :blink:  а в движении Господа Чайтаньи  - всего десять, двадцать или тридцать. И есть инерция, к примеру, лопасти выключенного вентилятора перестают крутиться не сразу.

Так что, по сути дела, ориентироваться на других не очень правильно. Надо себя спрашивать, подходит ли этот путь именно вам. Если вам нравится Кришна и хочется вернуться домой, в Его мир и окружение - не так важно, кто как идет. Важно то, что путь абсолютно ясен, представляя собой духовную науку, и что у нас есть:  

- гуру, кто ведут учеников в настоящее время
- садху - святые в парампаре, кто уже успешно прошли этот путь, оставив свои наставления
- шастры - вечные инструкции от Бога

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Посмотрела я немного это видео с 20-минуты. Это просто ужасно. Тысячи людей пришли посмотреть и послушать этого человека... он ведь то же самое говорит, то все священники той ветви протестантов, которые с таким напором ходят по сцене и громко говорят, молятся об исцелении. Харизматы. Пресыщенным людям Запада уже недостаточно слушать обычных священников - не инвалидов... они как в цирк пойдут на что-то невиданное...  уже и в духовной жизни им надо испытать что-то такое жуткое. Впечатлительным не надо это смотреть. Интересно, зачем же они поехали в Мумбай, а не пошли к проституткам и сутенерам в своих странах... Чтобы вот так щекотать нервы, описывая свой "экзотический" опыт тысячам своих соотечественников, которых уже ничем и не удивишь, но ведь надо же собирать стадионы.   

Среди методов авторитетной духовной практики нет "слушания историй всех подряд", - потому что еще неизвестно, чем закончилась чья-то "история из интернета", в том числе тех проституток. Предположим, они стали христианками, тогда весьма велик шанс, что они потом станут мясоедками, потому что это не грех у христиан - и это ухудшение их положения, если они не были мясоедками. Согласно шастрам, мясоедение - это самый отвратительный грех, подразумевающий убийство других живых существ. Если бы эти протестанты действовали в Индии как католичка Мать Тереза, которая приняла и пропагандировала лакто-вегетаринство - это еще ладно. Но если они "спасали" индуистов, ничуть не озаботясь пониманием, куда приехали, не имея Абсолютного духовного знания - а скорее всего, так оно и есть... Вероятно, рабыни в этой жизни - бывшие клиенты и сутенеры, и разве это не было их искуплением в этой жизни? И если они мясо начали есть -  ускорили они их возвращение к Богу или наобарот? 


____________

Для блага души надо изучать истории духовного пути, описанные в шастрах. 

"Шримад-Бхагаватам" так и переводится : "Прекрасное повествование о Личности Бога (Бхагаване) и Его великих преданных (Бхагаватах)".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Истории 12 Махаджан* 

"Махаджаны — в вайшнавской традиции двенадцать величайших личностей, которых считают святыми духовными наставниками на пути преданности Всевышнему, Господу Кришне. 

Все они уполномочены Господом Вишну проповедовать повсеместно принципы истинной религии души,_ санатана-дхармы_. 

В Шримад-Бхагаватам приводятся их имена и истории: 

Господь Брахма, 
Нарада Муни, 
Господь Шива, 
четверо Кумаров, 
Господь Капила, 
Сваямбхува Ману, 
Прахлада Махарадж, 
Джанака, 
Бхишма, 
Бали Махарадж 
Шукадева Госвами
и Ямарадж. 

Все они либо воплощения Господа, выполняющие конкретные функции и играющие определенные роли в Его вечных деяниях, 
либо Его великие преданные и слуги, _помогающие обусловленным душам встать на путь служения Ему_, 
основанный на беззаветной любви и нежной привязанности к Высшей Личности Бога".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Начинается личная история освобождения со слушания историй о Кришне и Его преданных с уст чистого преданного - Шрилы Прабхупады. 

После "Бхагавад-гиты как она есть" надо обязательно прочесть хотя бы Первые две Песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (первые три тома на фото).  Душа - вечна, полна знания и блаженства, поэтому для пробуждения и освобождения и знание о Боге ей нужно вечное и полное блаженства. Душа жаждет Совершенства - Кришны! Вот "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (Бхагавата Пурана) - это литературное воплощение Кришны.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

А почему Бхишма - махаджан, если Кришна однажды на Курукшетре хотел его убить? История Бхишмы, как по мне - не история успеха. Скорее, он - антигерой.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Посмотрела я немного это видео с 20-минуты. Это просто ужасно. Тысячи людей пришли посмотреть и послушать этого человека... он ведь то же самое говорит, то все священники той ветви протестантов, которые с таким напором ходят по сцене и громко говорят, молятся об исцелении. Харизматы. Пресыщенным людям Запада уже недостаточно слушать обычных священников - не инвалидов... они как в цирк пойдут на что-то невиданное...


по поводу цирка: как раз он снялся в популярном фильме, где играет роль в цирке:



для меня Вучич - вдохновение, потому что вижу, что можно быть успешной, даже без рук и ног. По сравнению с его страданиями, наши - это ничто. И он показывает, что Бог может сделать успешным и в каком-то смысле счастливым даже такого инвалида как Вучич.

По поводу, что блудницы или рабыни были вегетарианками и стали возможно мясоедками, но христианками. Не факт. Если они против Бога, то в т ч богов Вед, значит они вряд ли были вегетарианками. В протвном случае, - где найдешь где потеряешь. Я тоже иногда думаю что незаконный секс это менее греховно, чем мясоедение. Но я в это не уверена (50 на 50). Лучше и без того и того греха (любого).




> Cчитается ли за успех избавление от последствий грехов?
> "Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего". (БГ 18.66)


я не знаю, что имеется ввиду последствия грехов? Если за грех - последствие - в ад, то Кришна потом освободит от ада, но все равно нужно туда попасть за любое прегрешение и там отбыть наказание, срок? Тогда в чём тут польза от преданности Кришне?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> История Бхишмы, как по мне - не история успеха.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Изучая Веды, в которых рассматриваются сложнейшие трансцендентные темы, первое, что надо сделать - отложить в сторону свое собственное несовершенное мнение, диктуемое обусловленным умом. 

Ученики *должны* слушать мнение гуру, садху и шастр. Веды можно изучать только так. 

Вот объяснение истории от нашего Ачарьи, Шрилы Прабхупады : 

https://omtatsat.ru/2009/09/bhisma/

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Ученики должны слушать мнение гуру, садху и шастр. Веды можно изучать только так.


это схема сомнительна...

основа схемы состовляет слово Параматма, но оно тут заменено почему то словом Садху.

суть этой схемы, это критерии определения Истины.

например мы хотим узнать Истиный Гуру или нет, мы применяем 2 других критерия Шастры и Параматма, мы берем и сравниваем то, что говорит определяемый объект Гуру сначала со словами Шастр и потом Параматма внутри индивидуальной Души через Её Духовный Разум объясняет соответствие слов и поступков Гуру со словами Шастр и в итоге определяет в Них отсутствие либо проявления Истины.

также как и определение Истиности Шастр, сравнивается Учение Истинного Гуру и одобрение Параматмы в Душе.

и так же определяется Параматма в Душе, соответствует внутриний голос Истине, которая  в Учение Истинного Гуру и слове  Священного писания, или не соответствует тогда это голос Ложного Эго.

Священые писания познаются лишь Духовным Разумом Души с одобрения в ней Параматмы, Гуру может подсказать направление, где поправить, но он не может за вас Осознать Истину в слове как Она есть, ибо Она познается лишь Духовным Разумом внутри Души и по милости Высшей Личности в форме Параматмы, материальный ум не способен увидить Истину в Священном писании используя только учение Гуру и Садху, пока Душа не будет учится слышать в себе Параматму, она не осознает Истину в Священном Писании как Она есть.

не используя в этой схеме слово Параматма, вы не сможете определить Истиность Шастр, Гуру и Садху, вы можете слушать комментарии названных Гуру и Садху и они будут заблуждением, только Параматма может вам подсказать есть в Них Истина или нет, зная и слыша в себе Высшую Личность в форме Параматмы, вы сможете узнаеть Её в Гуру и Садху.

Истиный Садху это практик, Он уже на пути отречения от материального мира, они прерывают связь с обществом, Они восновном все отшельники, монахи, у них нет уже цели учить когото познавать Истину в Шастрах, каким образом Он может участвовать в изучении Шастр и являтся критерием изучения Шастр для всех искателей Истины? Их очень мало и их очень тяжело найти,), если для этого Высшая Личность действует через Параматму в Духовном Гуру и внутри Души преданного, а Садху это Душа которую Высшая Личность уже приблизила к Высшей цели, это покидание материального мира и установления прямой Сознательной Связи с Высшей Личностью в Её Божественных трансцедентальных формах в Духовном мире.

----------


## Андрон

> не используя в этой схеме слово Параматма, вы не сможете определить Истиность Шастр, Гуру и Садху, вы можете слушать комментарии названных Гуру и Садху и они будут заблуждением, только Параматма может вам подсказать есть в Них Истина или нет, зная и слыша в себе Высшую Личность в форме Параматмы, вы сможете узнаеть Её в Гуру и Садху.


Согласен! Это хорошо ЧЧЧ объяснил.

----------


## Амира

> Истиный Садху это практик, Он уже на пути отречения от материального мира, они прерывают связь с обществом, Они восновном все отшельники, монахи, у них нет уже цели учить когото познавать Истину в Шастрах, каким образом Он может участвовать в изучении Шастр и являтся критерием изучения Шастр для всех искателей Истины? Их очень мало и их очень тяжело найти,), если для этого Высшая Личность действует через Параматму в Духовном Гуру и внутри Души преданного, а Садху это Душа которую Высшая Личность уже приблизила к Высшей цели, это покидание материального мира и установления прямой Сознательной Связи с Высшей Личностью в Её Божественных трансцедентальных формах в Духовном мире.


Он уже отречен от материального мира, иначе он не садху, но отречение от всего материального это не главное достижение, оно происходит в уме, сознании и при этом не обязательно прерывать связь с обществом. Например, Прабхупада, он был садху полностью отреченным от материального человеком, но тем не менее проповедовал и делал то, что казалось бы садху не должно интересовать, но он делал это для Кришны и поэтому это было духовной деятельностью, а не материальной.
Да, их мало и их тяжело найти. Но даже обладая према-бхакти можно не менять своего положения и продолжать выполнять свои обязанности в материальном мире.
Все правильно вы пишете, что знание можно услышать но понять его как истину помогает только Параматма в сердце, которая находится рядом с душой. Но чтобы Параматма так действовала, нужно еще заслужить, т.е. самому стать садху - искренним человеком, свободным от материальных желаний.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Согласен! Это хорошо ЧЧЧ объяснил.


хорошее правельное видео по данной теме ! Его Духовное Сознания Души слышит в себе Высшую Личность в форме Параматмы и Он говорит в этом видео то, что слышит от Неё в своей Душе о Ней, и Он говорит Истину, Духовные знания о принципах Высшей Личности в форме Параматмы!

Он Истиный Гуру.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Да, их мало и их тяжело найти. Но даже обладая према-бхакти можно не менять своего положения и продолжать выполнять свои обязанности в материальном мире.


распространять Сознание Высшей Личности это обязанности Духовного Гуру, если Садху начинает указывать путь к Истине, Он автоматически уже будет являтся Духовным Гуру для того, кому он указывает этот путь к Истине.






> Все правильно вы пишете, что знание можно услышать но понять его как истину помогает только Параматма в сердце, которая находится рядом с душой. Но чтобы Параматма так действовала, нужно еще заслужить, т.е. самому стать садху - искренним человеком, свободным от материальных желаний.


для этого существует Духовная практика, открытая Высшей Личностью, кто следует этой Духовной практике, начинает более ярче и четче распознавать Параматму среди голосов, желаний Ложного Эго, и получает, "проявляет" Духовные качества и Духовное Сознание, Разум, с помощью которых Душа может следовать Сознательно этому голосу Высшей Личности в форме Параматмы, борясь, сражаясь с Ложным Эго, которое всеми путями пытается обмануть, сбить, только начатое проявление Духовного Сознания Истинного Я Души, от исполнения Им СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО воли Высшей Личности.

----------


## Амира

> распространять Сознание Высшей Личности это обязанности Духовного Гуру, если Садху начинает указывать путь к Истине, Он автоматически уже будет являтся Духовным Гуру для того, кому он указывает этот путь к Истине.
> 
> для этого существует Духовная практика, открытая Высшей Личностью, кто следует этой Духовной практике, начинает более ярче и четче распознавать Параматму среди голосов, желаний Ложного Эго, и получает, "проявляет" Духовные качества и Духовное Сознание, Разум, с помощью которых Душа может следовать Сознательно этому голосу Высшей Личности в форме Параматмы, борясь, сражаясь с Ложным Эго, которое всеми путями пытается обмануть, сбить, только начатое проявление Духовного Сознания Истинного Я Души, от исполнения Им СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО воли Высшей Личности.


Всё правильно. Но, чтобы начать заниматься духовной практикой, нужно получить истину о ней от гуру-садху. Так что гуру все равно первый в этой цепочке. Ваши знания, даже если у вас нет дикша-гуру все равно взяты у Прабхупады, так что гуру-садху дал вам изначальные знания. Когда же, занимаясь духовной практикой, вы очиститесь, тогда уже проявляется Параматма - вы становитесь способны понимать Её.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> это схема сомнительна...
> 
> основа схемы состовляет слово Параматма, но оно тут заменено почему то словом Садху.


Здесь никто вашу схему не обязан принимать. Вы учитесь у кого-то вне ИСККОН, поэтому вам и сомнительно ) 
На форуме запрещена проповедь взглядов, искажающих учение Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Всё правильно. Но, чтобы начать заниматься духовной практикой, нужно получить истину о ней от гуру-садху.


да кто ж с этим спорит.) гуру-садху укажет вам направление вначале безусловно, а все остальное вы должны испытать сами в этом направлении, чтобы вы смогли узнать Высшую Личность в форме Параматмы в своей душе и тогда Высшая Личность в форме Параматмы станет для вас Высшим Духовным Учителем и другом на пути к Ней в Её вечной обители.




> Так что гуру все равно первый в этой цепочке.


в "основном да" но не всегда, также это зависит от вашего опыта воплощений.

7.19  Кришна говорит: Пройдя через множество рождений и смертей, тот, кто действительно обладает знанием, предаётся Мне, понимая, что Я — причина всех причин и всё сущее. Такая великая душа встречается очень редко.

но вместе с тем есть и аналитический философский путь к Истине.

Б.Г. Глава 5 стих 4. 
Кришна говорит:
Только невежды могут говорить, что преданное служение [карма-Йога] отлично от аналитического изучения материального мира [санкхьи]. Истинно мудрые утверждают, что тот, кто не сворачивая идет одним из этих путей, достигает цели обоих.





> Ваши знания, даже если у вас нет дикша-гуру все равно взяты у Прабхупады, так что гуру-садху дал вам изначальные знания.


нет. комментарии Прабхупады к Бхагавад гите я увидел, лишь пару тройку лет назад и то, что Он говорил я уже знал от Высшей Личности прибывающей в других Божественных образах воплотившегося Аватара, простых людей, в Природе, в Священных писаниях и в форме Параматмы во мне.

6.29  Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа, повсюду.




> Когда же, занимаясь духовной практикой, вы очиститесь, тогда уже проявляется Параматма - вы становитесь способны понимать Её.


безусловно это так! так кто же вам мешает занимается Духовной практикой и начинать слышать Истинного Высшего Учителя уже в себе?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Здесь никто вашу схему не обязан принимать.


а кто говорит об этом тут на форуме, что кто то, что то, обязан принимать?,)  

я лишь призываю вас подумать об этом в своей Душе и послушать, и обратить внимание, на ссылку которую выше вам показали где Духовный Учитель Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас (Хакимов Александр Геннадьевич), по поводу этой схемы говорит, выбор всегда за вами.)




> Андрон: Согласен! Это хорошо ЧЧЧ объяснил.





> Вы учитесь у кого-то вне ИСККОН, поэтому вам и сомнительно )


а что в не ИСККОНА нет Истинных Духовных Учителей?,) это уже ваша религия.)

я учусь у Отца своего Всевышнего в различных образах и формах, Он Мой Истинный Учитель и никто другой! для Него нет ограничений как слово ИСККОН. 


когда то Его Святейшество Радханатха Свами по этому поводу сказал, "собака может узнать своего Хозяина в любых одеждах, так что мы хуже этой собаки?, раз не можем узнать своего Хозяина в одеждах других религий?

подумайте над этим и над вашим сложившимся пониманием о парампаре... 




> На форуме запрещена проповедь взглядов, искажающих учение Шрилы Прабхупады.


это еще вопрос, кто из нас искажает учение Шрилы Прабхупады.

вы же считаете себя образованной?

то должны понимать разницу между понятиями Абсолютное и Трансцедентальное Тело Господа Бхагавана и Его Личностного образа как Господа Кришны.

Б.Г. Глава 12 стих 2.

Верховный Господь сказал: Тех, чей ум сосредоточен на Моем "личностном образе" и кто всегда поклоняется Мне с глубокой духовной верой, Я считаю достигшими высшей ступени совершенства.

ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.

ЧЧ Ади 2.29 — У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.

----------


## Амира

> но вместе с тем есть и аналитический философский путь к Истине.


Ну да, можно стать философом-аналитиком, рассуждающем об истине.




> нет. комментарии Прабхупады к Бхагавад гите я увидел, лишь пару тройку лет назад и то, что Он говорил я уже знал от Высшей Личности прибывающей в других Божественных образах воплотившегося Аватара, простых людей, в Природе, в Священных писаниях и в форме Параматмы во мне.


Очень интересно. У вас обширные и всесторонние познания. А что такое "Высшая Личность прибывающая в других Божественных образах воплотившегося Аватара" и каким образом она вам раскрывала высшие духовные истины? И как вы познаете духовные истины от "простых людей" и "в Природе"?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Ну да, можно стать философом-аналитиком, рассуждающем об истине.


зачем вы искажаете Истину в слове Кришны? разве Он так сказал?


Б.Г. Глава 5 стих 4. 
Кришна говорит:
Только невежды могут говорить, что преданное служение [карма-Йога] отлично от аналитического изучения материального мира [санкхьи]. Истинно мудрые утверждают, что тот, кто не сворачивая идет одним из этих путей, достигает цели обоих.


"кто не сворачивая идет одним из этих путей, достигает цели обоих."

вам понятно слова "достигает цели"? а вы про что говорите? так прийти к Истине или к философу-аналитику?.)




> Очень интересно. У вас обширные и всесторонние познания.


спасибо.




> А что такое "Высшая Личность прибывающая в других Божественных образах воплотившегося "Аватара" и каким образом она вам раскрывала высшие духовные истины?


разве вы не понимаете смысл слов, воплотившийся Аватара, в материальном мире? Он нисходил в образе своего Аватара недавно на нашу землю, и Его Учение живет в Его детях, которые следуют Его Истинному Учению как Духовная практика, Он открыл 12 правил, которые помогут Душам в это время Осознать и прийти к Нему в Истине, Отцу своему, в Духе (Душе).

Б.Г. глава 4.
Кришна говорит:

Хотя Я нерожденный и Мое трансцендентное тело нетленно, хотя Я - повелитель всех живых существ, в каждую эпоху силой Своей внутренней энергии Я появляюсь в этом мире в Своем "изначальном духовном облике".  

Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты.

Чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век.

Я прихожу сюда из века в век
Я прихожу сюда из века в век
Я прихожу сюда из века в век




> и каким образом она вам раскрывала высшие духовные истины?


через свое Истинное Учение Его Аватаров в слове и в Духе своим примером.




> И как вы познаете духовные истины от "простых людей" и "в Природе"?


кто узнал Истину в себе, узнает Её проявления и волю во всем.

6.29 Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа, повсюду.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> подумайте над этим и над вашим сложившимся пониманием о парампаре...


 :acute:  Вы не доросли до того, чтобы указывать - вы путаетесь в элементарных вещах, например, не удается вам понять фразу krsnas tu bhagavan svayam. Вы нарушаете этикет, указывая тем, кто уже обладает в отличии от вас, правильным пониманием сиддханты, перескакиваете с предмета на предмет, никого не слушаете. 

Я не общаюсь с теми, кто нарушает этикет и ставлю вас в игнор.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вы не доросли до того, чтобы указывать - вы путаетесь еще в элементарных вещах.


вы так и не подумали над словами Его Святейшество Радханатха Свами по этому поводу, "собака может узнать своего Хозяина в любых одеждах, так что мы хуже этой собаки?, раз не можем узнать своего Хозяина в одеждах других религий?


вам нельзя указывать на слова Его Святейшество Радханатха Свами по этому поводу?

ну если я в ваших глазах не дорос до вас, чтобы вам указывать на Истину, я вам привел слова Его Святейшество Радханатха Свами, чтобы Они вам указали Истину, или Он тоже до вас не дорос?

----------


## Амира

> разве вы не понимаете смысл слов, воплотившийся Аватара, в материальном мире? Он нисходил в образе своего Аватара недавно на нашу землю, и Его Учение живет в Его детях, которые следуют Его Истинному Учению как Духовная практика, Он открыл 12 правил, которые помогут Душам в это время Осознать и прийти к Нему в Истине, Отцу своему, в Духе (Душе).


Нет, я не понимаю. Объясните. Ну вот, например я что-то пишу вам и вы можете спросить меня откуда я это взяла, на чем основаны мои утверждения и я отвечу вам, что я следую учению Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он передает от предыдущих ачарьев по цепи ученической преемственности в неизменном виде и дам вам список конкретных книг, если вы вдруг захотите их прочитать.

И вот, я могу тоже захотеть узнать источник ваших знаний, чтобы убедиться в ваших словах, а может даже чему-то научиться. Поэтому я и прошу вас сказать конкретно к кому мне для этого нужно обратиться, к какой конкретно личности, к какой конкретно книге? Мы же с вами в одно и то же время живем в одном и том же мире, значит у меня такие же возможности в данный момент как и у вас. А вы говорите загадками об аватарах, учениях и детях. Скажите конкретно, иначе очень туманно получается. Прабхупаду вы не читали, вы написали: "комментарии Прабхупады к Бхагавад гите я увидел, лишь пару тройку лет назад и то, что Он говорил я уже знал от Высшей Личности прибывающей в других Божественных образах воплотившегося Аватара, простых людей, в Природе, в Священных писаниях и в форме Параматмы во мне". Вот и я хочу понять, кто же вас научил духовному знанию, что за аватара (конкретное имя), что за книги вы читали (конкретное название)?

----------


## Амира

Вы должны сказать, что вы следуете такой-то парампаре и учению такой-то аватары, которые намного лучше и полнее передали и объяснили знания,  о которых мы тут говорим. Вы же просто утверждает, что мы не понимаем священные писания (книги Шрилы Прабхупады) с точки зрения вашей парампары или какой-то аватары. Да мы и не обязаны понимать их с вашей точки зрения, для нас они хорошо объяснены и прокомментированы авторитетной личностью - гуру-садху - Шрилой Прабхупадой, поэтому мы и учимся понимать их с этой точки зрения. Вы же сами даже не читали комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады, вы написали лишь что увидели его 2-3 года назад, да и то уже до этого сложили свое мнение обо всем его комментарии на основании другого учения или собственных взлядов, а пытаетесь доказать что они не правильны.
Вам просто нужно начать тему в разделе межконфессиональный диалог, представиться - рассказать какое учение вы представляеете и доказать его авторитетность и превосходство. А то чем мы сейчас с вами занимаемся ни к какому хорошему результату не приведет. Потому что с точки зрения нашей парампары вы не понимаете истину, а с точки зрения вашей мы ее не понимаем.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Нет, я не понимаю. Объясните. Ну вот, например я что-то пишу вам и вы можете спросить меня откуда я это взяла, на чем основаны мои утверждения и я отвечу вам, что я следую учению Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он передает от предыдущих ачарьев по цепи ученической преемственности в неизменном виде и дам вам список конкретных книг, если вы вдруг захотите их прочитать.


Трансцедентальные знания НЕИЗМЕННЫ, у Них один Единый Источник, Это Высшая Личность, но способы и методы познания этих знаний различны.

я вам много приводил Духовных знаний, они Едины и неотличны от тех которые вы приводите, вопрос в том, как вы их осознаете, вы можете быть ближе к Истине или дальше на своем уровне осознания материального ума, но когда вы их познаете Духовным Разумом Души, то осознания их будут Единое между другими, кто также их осознает Духовным Разумом Души.   




> И вот, я могу тоже захотеть узнать источник ваших знаний, чтобы убедиться в ваших словах, а может даже чему-то научиться.


это хорошо, что вы допускаете такую мысль, это разумно, прежде чем что то отрицать, нужно это изучить и познать на практике.




> Поэтому я и прошу вас сказать конкретно к кому мне для этого нужно обратиться, к какой конкретно личности, к какой конкретно книге?


Истина одна, это Высшая Личность Всевышнего.

я дал ответ на этот вопрос вам выше, но вы его еще не поняли.

я могу вам показать 12 Высших Божественных правил Высшей Личности, открытой Ею, через Божественного Его Аватара, и являющихся Духовной практической системой, которая для нашего времени самая эффективная для осознания своего Истинного Я и раскрытия в своей Душе, Высшей Личности в форме Параматма.




> Мы же с вами в одно и то же время живем в одном и том же мире, значит у меня такие же возможности в данный момент как и у вас.


конечно, об этом и говорит Высшая Личность через своего Аватара, снизошедшего на землю для нашего времени!

каждое воплощение Высшей Личности как Аватара, является необходимостью в свое время для Его детей и для корректировки Их в общем Божественном плане бытия Высшей Личности!

и Он говорит по этому поводу.

"Я ПРОШУ, Я УМОЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ЛЮДЕЙ: СТАНОВИСЬ И ЗАНИМАЙ СВОЁ МЕСТО В ПРИРОДЕ. ОНО НИКЕМ НЕ ЗАНЯТО И НЕ ПОКУПАЕТСЯ НИ ЗА КАКИЕ ДЕНЬГИ, А ТОЛЬКО СОБСТВЕННЫМИ ДЕЛАМИ И ТРУДОМ В ПРИРОДЕ, СЕБЕ НА БЛАГО, ЧТОБЫ ТЕБЕ БЫЛО ЛЕГКО. ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ СЧАСТЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ ХОРОШЕГО.  




> Вот и я хочу понять, кто же вас научил духовному знанию, что за аватара (конкретное имя), что за книги вы читали (конкретное название)?


Его образ и титул Аватара, Учитель людей. Имя Его ИВАНОВ ПОРФИРИЙ КОРНЕЕВИЧ.

Учение Его заключается в 12 системных правилах, которые раскрывают в Душе Духовное Сознание Истинного Я Души, Буддхи.

как Наш Истинный Отец, Он подарил эти правила своим детям и назвал их "ДЕТКА" в честь нас. Кто будет выполнять их "правильно" всей Душою, получит, проявит великий Его Божественный дар, Духовное Сознание (Буддхи).

12 ЗАПОВЕДЕЙ "ДЕТКА" ПОРФИРИЯ ИВАНОВА Божественного Аватара Бхагавана:   
Сердечная просьба к тебе, прими от меня несколько советов.

1.  Два раза в день купайся в холодной, природной воде, чтобы тебе было хорошо.  Купайся в чем можешь:  в озере,  речке,  ванной,  принимай душ или обливайся.  Это твои условия.  Горячее купание завершай холодным.

2.  Перед купанием или после него, а если возможно, то и совместно с ним, выйди на природу, встань босыми ногами на землю, а зимой на снег, хотя бы на 1-2 минуты.  Вдохни через рот несколько раз воздух и мысленно пожелай себе и всем людям здоровья.

3.  Не употребляй алкоголя и не кури.

4.  Старайся хоть раз в неделю полностью обходиться без пищи и воды с пятницы 18-20 часов до воскресенья 12-ти часов.  Это твои заслуги и покой.  Если тебе трудно, то держи хотя бы сутки.

5.  В 12 часов дня воскресенья выйди на природу босиком и несколько раз подыши и помысли, как написано выше.  Это праздник твоего дела.  После этого можешь кушать все, что тебе нравится.

6.  Люби окружающую тебя природу.  Не плюйся вокруг и не выплевывай из себя ничего.  Привыкни к этому — это твое здоровье.

7.  Здоровайся со всеми везде и всюду, особенно с людьми пожилого возраста.  Хочешь иметь у себя здоровье — здоровайся со всеми.

8.  Помогай людям чем можешь, особенно бедному, больному, обиженному, нуждающемуся.  Делай это с радостью.  Отзовись на его нужду душой и сердцем.  Ты приобретешь в нем друга и поможешь делу Мира!

9.  Победи в себе жадность, лень, самодовольство, стяжательство, страх, лицемерие, гордость.  Верь людям и люби их.  Не говори о них несправедливо и не принимай близко к сердцу недобрых мнений о них.

10.  Освободи свою голову от мыслей о болезнях, недомоганиях, смерти.  Это твоя победа.

11.  Мысль не отделяй от дела.  Прочитал — хорошо.  Но самое главное — ДЕЛАЙ!

12.  Рассказывай и передавай опыт этого дела, но не хвались и не возвышайся в этом.  Будь скромен.  Желаю тебе счастья, здоровья хорошего.

Иванов Порфирий Корнеевич.

----------


## Амира

> Его образ и титул Аватара, Учитель людей. Имя Его ИВАНОВ ПОРФИРИЙ КОРНЕЕВИЧ.
> 
> 12 ЗАПОВЕДЕЙ "ДЕТКА" ПОРФИРИЯ ИВАНОВА Божественного Аватара Бхагавана:


Заповеди безусловно благие и полезные для здоровья, мира и материального процветания. Но мы же говорим о духовном. По вашему утверждения получается что все великие личности в материальном мире являются аватарами Бхагавана? Т.е. как учили майавади - Он один стал многим. Получается что наш мир постоянно наполнен аватарами Бхагавана, т.к. все благие, полезные учения несут благо обществу пусть даже и материальное, и люди которые открывают эти учения являются аватарами всеблагой Верховной Личности. Так?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 12 ЗАПОВЕДЕЙ "ДЕТКА" ПОРФИРИЯ ИВАНОВА Божественного Аватара Бхагавана:


Их много... как волн в океане )))))  ой... мамма миа ))))))
Амира, вас надо наградить.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Заповеди безусловно благие и полезные для здоровья, мира и материального процветания. Но мы же говорим о духовном.


 Это и есть Высшие Духовные знания, познающие только на практике, В этих 12 правилах заключены все Аспекты существующих Истинные Духовных практик когда либо открывающие Высшей Личностью на этой земле, и Высшее из Них основа этих правил это аспект Экадаши, борьба с желаниями Ложного Эго и взаимосвязь с основными элементами Божественной Матери Природы, Воздуха, Воды и Земли.




> По вашему утверждения получается что все великие личности в материальном мире являются аватарами Бхагавана?


либо Прямыми либо косвенными. Все Они должны объявить себя, кто Они, какой Их Истинный Источник и цель Их воплощения.




> Т.е. как учили майавади - Он один стал многим.


а разве в ваших Святых писаниях, Кришна не говорит об этом?,) Он стал многими на плане своего проявления Вайкутхи и Материального мира в Аспекте проявленного Брахмана, на плане Паранирвана, Он Один как Абсолютная Божественная Сущность в Аспектах Бхагавана, Параматмы и непроявленного Брахмана.




> Получается что наш мир постоянно наполнен аватарами Бхагавана, т.к. все благие, полезные учения несут благо обществу пусть даже и материальное, и люди которые открывают эти учения являются аватарами всеблагой Верховной Личности. Так?


если Они действуют Сознательно в Духе по Личному приказу Высшей Личности Бхагавана, находясь в постоянной Связи с Ней и наделены Его полномочиями и определенными Божественными Качествами и Он Лично свидетельствует за Них, то да Они будут Его авеша Аватарами.




> Но мы же говорим о духовном.


чтобы осознать Духовную Истину в этих правилах, вы должны познать её на практике, расскрыв Духовное Сознание Кришны!

11 правило Божественной системы "Детка".

 Мысль не отделяй от дела. Прочитал — хорошо. Но самое главное — ДЕЛАЙ!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Цитата Сообщение от Андрей Зарубин Посмотреть сообщение 
> 
> 12 ЗАПОВЕДЕЙ "ДЕТКА" ПОРФИРИЯ ИВАНОВА Божественного Аватара Бхагавана:






> Raja Kumari dasi: Весна, товарищи.


Бхагавад Гита, глава 9 стих 11.
Изначальная Высшая Личность Бхагаван в Божественном образе Господа Кришны говорит:


Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в облике человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Их много... как волн в океане )))))  ой... мамма миа ))))))
> Амира, вас надо наградить.


Присоединяюсь.
Всех счастий вам, Амира, пусть Господь Шри Кришна наделит вас разумом, а ваши добрые, угодные Шри Кришне, желания исполнятся.

----------


## Амира

> Это и есть Высшие Духовные знания, познающие только на практике, В этих 12 правилах заключены все Аспекты существующих Истинные Духовных практик когда либо открывающие Высшей Личностью на этой земле, и Высшее из Них основа этих правил это аспект Экадаши, борьба с желаниями Ложного Эго и взаимосвязь с основными элементами Божественной Матери Природы, Воздуха, Воды и Земли.
> 
> либо Прямыми либо косвенными. Все Они должны объявить себя, кто Они, какой Их Истинный Источник и цель Их воплощения.





> а разве в ваших Святых писаниях, Кришна не говорит об этом?,)


Говорит, но понимание этих слов у нас другое.




> если Они действуют Сознательно в Духе по Личному приказу Высшей Личности Бхагавана, находясь в постоянной Связи с Ней и наделены Его полномочиями и определенными Божественными Качествами и Он Лично свидетельствует за Них, то да Они будут Его авеша Аватарами.


Ну вот, я хоть немного стала понимать о чем вы говорите и какого учения придерживаетесь  :smilies: .
Ну что же, вы имеете право на свой путь. Возможно вы даже аватара Бхагавана, которая откроет миру новый свет знания и познания истины  :smilies: .

----------


## Амира

> Всех счастий вам, Амира, пусть Господь Шри Кришна наделит вас разумом, а ваши добрые, угодные Шри Кришне, желания исполнятся.


Спасибо вам большое за такое замечательное пожелание!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> вы путаетесь в элементарных вещах, например, не удается вам понять фразу krsnas tu bhagavan svayam.


я Вам как раз и показываю объяснение Высшей Личности этой фразы, но вы не хотите слышать Высшую Личность, вы слышите только себя!

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

----------


## Пудов Андрей



----------


## Андрей Татауров

> я Вам как раз и показываю объяснение Высшей Личности этой фразы, но вы не хотите слышать Высшую Личность, вы слышите только себя!
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово Кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.


Почему вы приводите только эти стихи? Это неполная информация. В этой главе однозначно и много раз сказано, кто главный, кто изначальная причина и как Его имя.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Почему вы приводите только эти стихи?


потому, что эти стихи, являются выводами общей мысли данной главы, я ж не могу всю главу сразу комментировать, но для вас я это готов сделать, прочитайте всю главу внимательно от начала и до конца и вы это поймете, если конечно захотите.





> Это неполная информация.


полная, так как в этих стихах вывод, итоговые заключения общей мысли данной Главы.





> В этой главе однозначно и много раз сказано, кто главный, кто изначальная причина и как Его имя.


вы можете это показать?

только не промахнитесь и не попадите например в этот стих данной Главы:

ЧЧ Ади 2.68 — «Бхагаватам» в общих чертах описывает признаки и деяния различных воплощений Господа, и в их числе упоминает Шри Кришну.

или в этот:

ЧЧ Ади 2.114 — Некоторые называют Кришну "воплощением" Кширодакашайи Вишну. Все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны.


слово на санскрите в этом стиху "аватара" — переводится дословно как воплощение, Аватара Кришна.



или вообще попадете в сам вывод данной главы и удивитесь, что ваша логика материального ума тут не применима, ибо:

ЧЧ Ади 2.120 — Вывод таков: Господь Чайтанья — это Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, сын царя Враджа.


и получится у вас, что Господь Чайтанья  одновременно является и Верховной Личностью Бога, и Кришной и сыном царя Враджа.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> потому, что эти стихи, являются выводами общей мысли данной главы, я ж не могу всю главу сразу комментировать, но для вас я это готов сделать, прочитайте всю главу внимательно от начала и до конца и вы это поймете, если конечно захотите.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> полная, так как в этих стихах вывод, итоговые заключения общей мысли данной Главы.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


В соседней теме ответил.
Показать? Легко! 
Текст 65: Господь Шри Кришна — это единая и неделимая Абсолютная Истина, высшая реальность. Он проявляет Себя в трех формах: как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван.

Текст* 66: Вам нечего возразить против такого толкования этого стиха. Теперь же услышьте другой стих «Шримад-Бхагаватам».
Текст 67: «Все эти воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или экспансии полных экспансий пуруша-аватар. Но Шри Кришна — это Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога. В каждую эпоху Он предстает в различных обликах и защищает мир от посягательств врагов Индры».
Текст* 68: «Бхагаватам» в общих чертах описывает признаки и деяния различных воплощений Господа, и в их числе упоминает Шри Кришну.
Текст* 69: Это насторожило Суту Госвами, и он описал отличительные признаки каждого воплощения.
Текст* 70: Все воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или части полных экспансий пуруша-аватар, но Шри Кришна — изначальный Господь. Он — Верховная Личность Бога, источник всех воплощений.

Текст* 82: Поэтому слово к?ш?а, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».
Текст* 83: Это доказывает, что Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Стало быть, изначальной Личностью Бога может быть только Кришна.
Текст* 84: Будь Кришна полной экспансией, а Нараяна — изначальным Господом, Сута Госвами сказал бы по-другому.
Текст* 85: Сута Госвами сказал бы: «Нараяна, источник всех воплощений, есть изначальная Личность Бога. Он явился в облике Шри Кришны».
Текст 86: Однако в речах великих мудрецов не может быть ошибок, заблуждений, лжи или несовершенства, вызванного ограниченностью восприятия.
Текст* 87: Ты сам себе противоречишь и сердишься, когда тебе указывают на это. Ошибка твоего толкования в том, что у тебя рема стоит не на месте. Это необдуманная перестановка.
Текст* 88: Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
Текст 89: Свечу, от которой зажглось множество других свечей, я считаю изначальной.
Текст 90: Подобно этому, Шри Кришна является первопричиной всех причин и воплощений. А теперь услышь другой стих, опровергающий все ложные толкования.

Текст* 99: Личность Бога, вечно юный Шри Кришна, — это изначальный Господь, источник всех воплощений. Распространяясь в шесть первичных экспансий, Он устанавливает Свое главенство во вселенной.

Текст* 104: Таковы основные экспансии и проявления Личности Бога и Его трех энергий. Все Они исходят от Шри Кришны, Высшей Трансцендентной Истины. И все Они существуют в Нем.
Текст* 105: Три пуруши порождают бесчисленные вселенные, но Господь Кришна — изначальный источник этих пуруш.
Текст* 106: Таким образом, Личность Бога Шри Кришна — это изначальный, предвечный Господь, источник всего сущего. Шри Кришну признают Верховным Господом все богооткровенные писания.
Текст 107: «Кришна, Говинда, — верховный властелин. Его тело духовно, вечно и исполнено блаженства. Он источник всего сущего, но у Него Самого нет источника, ибо Он причина всех причин».
Текст 108: Тебе хорошо известны все эти заключения священных писаний. Ты возражаешь лишь из желания досадить мне.
Текст* 109: Господь Кришна, источник всех воплощений, известен под именем сына царя Враджа. Он снова пришел в этот мир в облике Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.



Когда читаешь по порядку стихи, то все ясно, как день.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> В соседней теме ответил.


и я вам в соседней теме ответил.





> Показать? Легко!


что вы мне показали? часть стихов этой главы без стихов которые я показал вам.) которые являются выводами.)

я ж вас не просил показывать мне ЧАСТИ этой главы,)

я вас просил вместе со мной рассмотреть каждый стих этой главы.)

понимаете разницу? давайте все вместе от начала и до конца разберем эту главу по каждому стиху и все вместе увидим Истину как Она есть.

или вы чего то боитесь? потерять свою иллюзию? Истина намного прекрасней и совершенней этой вашей иллюзии, поверьте, я призываю вас, давайте вместе это проверим.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> и я вам в соседней теме ответил.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> что вы мне показали? часть стихов этой главы без стихов которые я показал вам.) которые являются выводами.)
> 
> я ж вас не просил показывать мне ЧАСТИ этой главы,)
> 
> ...


Невнимательно читаете. Я показал с теми стихами, что и вы приводили.
Чьими выводами? Только вашими? Все понятно. Все в иллюзии, кроме вас. Удачи вам на пути к истине.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> В соседней теме ответил.


и я вам в соседней теме ответил.





> Показать? Легко!


что вы мне показали? часть стихов этой главы без стихов которые я показал вам.) которые являются выводами.)

я ж вас не просил показывать мне ЧАСТИ этой главы,)

я вас просил вместе со мной рассмотреть каждый стих этой главы.)

понимаете разницу? давайте все вместе от начала и до конца разберем эту главу по каждому стиху и все вместе увидим Истину как Она есть.

или вы чего то боитесь? потерять свою иллюзию? Истина намного прекрасней и совершенней этой вашей иллюзии, поверьте, я призываю вас, давайте вместе это проверим. 




> Когда читаешь по порядку стихи, то все ясно, как день.


как же вам понятно если в этой главе вам дословно объясняют почему используется вначале слово Кришна как тема, а рема Бхагавана после.)

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 - Поэтому слово Кришна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

если вы неиспользуете этот принцип при изучении этой главы, то вы не увидите в ней Истину как Она есть.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Невнимательно читаете. Я показал с теми стихами, что и вы приводили.


во первых не со всеми, а во вторых я не сомневался в вас, что вы способны скопировать стихи из главы на форум,) я говорил давайте разберем ВСЕ стихи вместе! 




> Чьими выводами?


СТИХАМИ этой Главы, читаете ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНО стихи и следите за их Общей мыслей, для чего говорится этот стих за другим, а за ним другой.




> Только вашими?


как же они мои если я вам привожу вывод состоящий ТОЛЬКО из стихов этой же главы? и моих слов в этих выводах нет.)


не фантазируйте. 





> Все в иллюзии, кроме вас.


ну почему же все, мы говорим сейчас в данный момент о вас.




> Удачи вам на пути к истине.


а я вам предлагаю помощь на вашем пути к Истине как друг, если она вам понадобится я к ваши услугам.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Нет, спасибо. 
Скажите, что вы делаете на этом форуме?
Для последователей Порфирия Иванова нет отдельных ресурсов в интернете?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Скажите, что вы делаете на этом форуме?


за меня вам ответит Высшая Личность.

Высшая Личность говорит:

Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, непременно обретет дар чистого преданного служения и в конце жизни вернется ко Мне.

В этом мире для Меня нет и никогда не будет слуги дороже, чем он.




> Для последователей Порфирия Иванова нет отдельных ресурсов в интернете?


Он и есть Высшая Личность в образе Учителя людей.

Он привел меня сюда и сказал.

12. Рассказывай и передавай опыт этого дела, но не хвались и не возвышайся в этом. Будь скромен.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> за меня вам ответит Высшая Личность.
> 
> Высшая Личность говорит:
> 
> Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, непременно обретет дар чистого преданного служения и в конце жизни вернется ко Мне.
> 
> В этом мире для Меня нет и никогда не будет слуги дороже, чем он.
> 
> 
> ...


При чем тут Высшая Личность? Я вас спросил. Или вы возомнили себя Богом? )))
Чувствую, не долго еще вам осталось прибывать на этом форуме.

----------


## Амира

> Он и есть Высшая Личность в образе Учителя людей.
> 
> Он привел меня сюда и сказал.
> 
> 12. Рассказывай и передавай опыт этого дела, но не хвались и не возвышайся в этом. Будь скромен.


И в чем же собственно цель человеческой жизни? Для чего нам дана эта жизнь и что будет после того как мы покинем это тело? Как вы считаете?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> При чем тут Высшая Личность? Я вас спросил.


а Он через меня вам ответил, вы так этого и не поняли?




> Или вы возомнили себя Богом? )))


разве я так говорил? я вам сказал, что за меня, вам ответила Высшая Личность, которая во мне. 




> Чувствую, не долго еще вам осталось прибывать на этом форуме.


ну это не вам Лично решать.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> И в чем же собственно цель человеческой жизни?


прийти Сознательно в Духе к Истине.




> Для чего нам дана эта жизнь и что будет после того как мы покинем это тело? Как вы считаете?


Вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей и в полной мере насладиться даром бессмертия может только тот, кто способен одновременно понять процесс погружения в невежество и процесс совершенствования трансцендентного знания.

----------


## Амира

> прийти Сознательно в Духе к Истине.
> 
> Вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей и в полной мере насладиться даром бессмертия может только тот, кто способен одновременно понять процесс погружения в невежество и процесс совершенствования трансцендентного знания.


Не. Это не серьезно. Такие важные вопросы, а ответы абсолютно непонятные. Больше вопросов в ваших ответах. Вы же сказали, что вас прислал учитель открыть нам истину. В чем же истина? В чем дар бессмертия? Разве мы не бессмертны в настоящее время?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Не. Это не серьезно. Такие важные вопросы, а ответы абсолютно непонятные.


Истина проста, но одновремено безгранична.




> Больше вопросов в ваших ответах.


какой вопрос такой и ответ на него, подумайте прежде о самом вопросе, чтобы получить нужный для вас ответ.




> В чем же истина?


в Высшей Личности Бхагаван.




> В чем дар бессмертия?


в Бессмертном Сознании Души. 




> Разве мы не бессмертны в настоящее время?


в проявленном состоянии Духовного Сознания Души в настоящее время нет, если б вы были бессмертны в настоящее время Сознательно в Духе, то вы бы рождаясь не забывали кто вы. Когда проявится полность бессмертное Духовное Сознание Высшей Личности в вашей Душе, вы будете помнить и ОСОЗНАВАТЬ себя как Истинное Я Души, индивидуальной частичкой Всевышнего всегда, прибывая уже в Духовной Истинной реальности и имея постоянно Единую Сознательную связь с Высшей Личность в различных Его трансцедентальных Духовных образах как Кришна, Нараяна и т.д., либо через Абсолютную непроявленую Её форму, тело, как Параматма в вашей Душе.

----------


## Амира

> Истина проста, но одновремено безгранична.


Так расскажите нам о ней. Вы же познали ее?




> в Высшей Личности Бхагаван.


А что с ней (или с ним) не так?




> в Бессмертном Сознании Души.


Оно у нас уже есть. Оно изначально присуще душе. 




> в проявленном состоянии Духовного Сознания Души в настоящее время нет, если б вы были бессмертны в настоящее время Сознательно в Духе, то вы бы рождаясь не забывали кто вы. Когда проявится полность бессмертное Духовное Сознание Высшей Личности в вашей Душе, вы будете помнить себя как Истинное Я Души всегда.


Я и помню.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Так расскажите нам о ней.


так я вам о Ней и говорю.




> Вы же познали ее?


я бы правельнее сказал, знаю Её как своего Учителя и Отца.




> А что с ней (или с ним) не так?


в каком смысле?




> Оно у нас уже есть. Оно изначально присуще душе.


все верно, оно есть в вашей Душе как принцип, но Он еще не проявлен, для проявления этого Духовного Сознания в Душе, необходим материальный мир. Взаимодействие материальной Энергия Высшей Личности пробуждает проявления Духовного Сознания в Душе. Дух как принцип Отца Высшей Личности, материя как Мать принцип Высшей Личности, вместе взаимодействуя, рождают и проявляют своего Сына, Дитя, в индивидуальной Душе, как индивидуальное Божественное Сознание Высшей Личности. 

Высшая Личность в образе Господа Кришны говорит:

Я отец и мать этой вселенной, ее опора и прародитель. Я цель познания, очистительная сила и слог ом, а также «Риг-веда», «Сама-веда» и «Яджур-веда».




> Я и помню.


когда вы полностью все вспомните и полностью проявите свое индивидуальное Истинное Я Души, вы вознесетесь в Духовный мир, в Истинную реальность, где будете жить Сознательно бесконечно, постоянно в любви с Высшей Личностью.

----------


## Амира

> в каком смысле?


Ну вот есть Верховная Личность и что? Кто он? И какое нам до него дело? 




> когда вы полностью все вспомните и полностью проявите свое индивидуальное Истинное Я Души, вы вознесетесь в Духовный мир, в Истинную реальность.


Зачем? Чем я там буду заниматься?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Ну вот есть Верховная Личность и что?


Она есть и всегда была и будет, Она Великолепная Совершеная и Абсолютная Безграничная Божественная Тайна.




> И какое нам до него дело?


любовь к своему Отцу. 




> Зачем? Чем я там буду заниматься?


бесконечно познавать безграничное великолепие проявлений Высшей Личности в Её любви к нам, как к неотьемлемым своим частичкам.

----------


## Амира

В общем ясно что вы ничего не знаете  :smilies: . Приходится вытягивать из вас каждое слово.




> Она есть и всегда была и будет, Она Великолепная Совершеная и Абсолютная Безграничная Божественная Тайна.


А мне какое дело до этого? Ну и пусть самолюбуется и остается безграничной тайной  :smilies: 




> любовь к своему Отцу.


Не интересно.




> бесконечно познавать безграничное великолепие проявлений Высшей Личности в Её любви к нам, как к неотьемлемым своим частичкам.


Не вижу смысла.

То ли дело мой Гопал  :swoon: . Прекрасен, привлекателен, обладает необыкновенными качествами, с ним можно установить конкретные отношения, отвечает взаимностью, замечательный танцор и игрок на флейте. Ни на кого его не променяю  :tongue: .

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> В общем ясно что вы ничего не знаете.


если вы не знаете Истину, то как вы можете знать, что я Её не знаю?





> А мне какое дело до этого?


если у вас нету дела до любви к Истине, то вы будете прибывать в материальном мире и любить лишь иллюзию самой себя как Ложное Эго и удобные для нее иллюзии прибывающие в материальном уме, которые для вас будут иллюзорной Истиной, как например форма привлекательного Гопала Постушка с Его качествами и играми но без Истинного представления о Её безграничном содержимом, познаваемого лишь Духовным Разумом, а также иллюзорные объекты, формы, этого материального мира, вы будете привязаны к ним бесконечно, пока непроявите Духовное Сознание Души и ненаправите Его как Истинную любовь к образам Высшей Личности и не увидите Её во всех других проявлениях и формах.   




> Ну и пусть самолюбуется и остается безграничной тайной


8.16  Кришна говорит Арджуне: Все планеты материального мира, от высшей и до низшей, — это места страданий, где каждый вынужден снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Но тот, кто достиг Моей обители, о сын Кунти, уже никогда не родится здесь.


4.29.30-31  Живое существо подобно голодному псу, который, в надежде на то, что его накормят, бродит от дома к дому. В одном доме волей судьбы его бьют и гонят прочь, а в другом — дают немного еды. Так и живое существо, одолеваемое бесчисленными желаниями, скитается в материальном мире, по воле судьбы рождаясь в различных формах жизни. Иногда оно оказывается на вершине жизни, а иногда — на дне, рождаясь то на райских планетах, то в аду, то на средних планетах и так без конца.

вы там где хотите быть, материальный ум хочет быть в материальном мире и вы остаетесь в нем, кто преобретает Духовный Разум, тот хочет и будет жить в Истинной Духовной реальности с Высшей Личностью, а не в иллюзии невежества материального мира.

никто насильно вас отсюда не заберает, вам предлагаю попробывать хотябы, показывают, объясняют, зовут, вам выбирать.





> Не интересно.


9.25  Кришна говорит: Те, кто поклоняется полубогам, родятся среди полубогов; те, кто поклоняется предкам, отправятся к предкам; те, кто поклоняется привидениям и духам, родятся среди этих существ; а те, кто поклоняется Мне, будут жить со Мной.




> Не вижу смысла.


7.25  Кришна говорит: Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя вечная созидательная энергия (йога-майя), и потому введённый в заблуждение мир не знает Меня, нерождённого и непогрешимого.




> То ли дело мой Гопал . Прекрасен, привлекателен, обладает необыкновенными качествами, с ним можно установить конкретные отношения, отвечает взаимностью, замечательный танцор и игрок на флейте. Ни на кого его не променяю .


если вы будете ограничевать Абсолютную Истину ТОЛЬКО лишь этой формой и Её проявлениями но не осознавать Её Абсолютное и Совершенное неизменное содержимое также и в других формах и неразделять и отличать Её в этих формах, как Она есть, то вы будете прибывать в иллюзии лишь этой одной формы, образа, которая только вместится в рамки вашего материального ума. Духовное Сознания Души видит Безграничную Высшую Личность во всем и осознает, что Истинное Тело Высшей Личности безгранично и вне каких либо проявленых ограниченных форм. Тело Бхагавана Абсолютно и безгранично, вне каких либо границ и очертаний, Оно трансцедентально и не познаваемо. А вы Её пытаетесь ограничить одним лишь образом на котором якобы все покоится и из которого все проявляется.   

6.29  Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа (Бхагавана), повсюду.

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

----------


## Амира

> как вы можете знать, что я Её не знаю?


Выводы делают на основании Писаний.




> если у вас нету дела до любви к Истине, то вы будете прибывать в материальном мире и любить лишь иллюзию самой себя как Ложное Эго и удобные для нее иллюзии прибывающие в материальном уме, которые для вас будут иллюзорной Истиной, как например форма привлекательного Гопала Постушка с Его качествами и играми но без Истинного представления о Её безграничном содержимом, познаваемого лишь Духовным Разумом, а также иллюзорные объекты, формы, этого материального мира, вы будете привязаны к ним бесконечно, пока непроявите Духовное Сознание Души и ненаправите Его как Истинную любовь к образам Высшей Личности и не увидите Её во всех других проявлениях и формах.


Для вас Верховная Личность всего лишь бесформенная масса, которую вы то и представить не можете, не то что полюбить. Все проявления Верховной Личности такие как Кришна и другие для вас лишь сочетание материальных элементов, а Бхагаваном является каждый, кто им хочет стать.

Когда ваш ум выберется из дебрей материальной иллюзии тогда вы и поймете, что Гопал - это и есть истинная духовная изначальная форма Верховной Личности, включающая в себя все - все духовные и материальные миры, все аватары и воплощения, все живые существа и является вместилищем полного знания, вечности и высшего блаженства. И тем не менее Он существует отдельно от всего своего проявления в форме энергий - в своей изначальной личностной двурукой форме Кришны (Гопала), которая полность духовна, где бы Он не находился - в духовном или материальном мире. И Он никогда не бывает подвержен иллюзии.    





> если вы будете ограничевать Абсолютную Истину ТОЛЬКО лишь этой формой и Её проявлениями но не осознавать Её Абсолютное и Совершенное неизменное содержимое также и в других формах и неразделять и отличать Её в этих формах, как Она есть, то вы будете прибывать в иллюзии лишь этой одной формы, образа, которая только вместится в рамки вашего материального ума. Духовное Сознания Души видит Безграничную Высшую Личность во всем и осознает, что Истинное Тело Высшей Личности безгранично и вне каких либо проявленых ограниченных форм. Тело Бхагавана Абсолютно и безгранично, вне каких либо границ и очертаний, Оно трансцедентально и не познаваемо. А вы Её пытаетесь ограничить одним лишь образом на котором якобы все покоится и из которого все проявляется.


Ограничиваете вы лишь себя осознавая Верховную Личность как безличное сияние пребывающее в духовном мире и сочетание материальных элементов в мире материальном. Или принимая индивидуальные души как неотличные от Верховной Личности частицы не имеющие индивидуальности, а лишь прибывающие в иллюзии индивидуальности. Ограничивая того кто обладает безграничными возможностями, ограничениями своего ума, вы сами показываете свой уровень понимания истины.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> если вы не знаете Истину, то как вы можете знать, что я Её не знаю?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> если у вас нету дела до любви к Истине, то вы будете прибывать в материальном мире и любить лишь иллюзию самой себя как Ложное Эго и удобные для нее иллюзии прибывающие в материальном уме, которые для вас будут иллюзорной Истиной, как например форма привлекательного Гопала Постушка с Его качествами и играми но без Истинного представления о Её безграничном содержимом, познаваемого лишь Духовным Разумом, а также иллюзорные объекты, формы, этого материального мира, вы будете привязаны к ним бесконечно, пока непроявите Духовное Сознание Души и ненаправите Его как Истинную любовь к образам Высшей Личности и не увидите Её во всех других проявлениях и формах.   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Да вы мастер всё переворачивать с ног на голову!Не даром все Ачарьи предупреждают опасность общения с маявади!Хватит проповедовать свои маявадские взгляды на Кришна.ру!Это форум о Кришне Верховной Личности Бога!
  Модераторам прошу обратить внимание!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насколько я понимаю, наблюдая здесь годами похожие ситуации, их используют как обучение для вновь прибывающих на форум преданных.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Выводы делают на основании Писаний.


если вы не знаете Истину, как вы её узнаете в Священном писании?




> Для вас Верховная Личность всего лишь бесформенная масса, которую вы то и представить не можете, не то что полюбить.


Верховная Личность это Абсолютное Сознание, имеющая свои качеста, атрибуты и принципы формирующие Личный образ Всевышнего как Личность, и я этот образ Высшей Личности знаю, представляю в Духовном Сознании и люблю всей Душой. 




> Все проявления Верховной Личности такие как Кришна и другие для вас лишь сочетание материальных элементов, а Бхагаваном является каждый, кто им хочет стать.


зачем вы говорите за меня то чего я не говорил? это лишь фантазии вашего ума.

я говорил, что каждый может в себе слашать Бхагавана и стать с ним одним Единым целым в Сознании Души. 




> Когда ваш ум выберется из дебрей материальной иллюзии тогда вы и поймете, что Гопал - это и есть истинная духовная изначальная форма Верховной Личности, включающая в себя все - все духовные и материальные миры, все аватары и воплощения, все живые существа и является вместилищем полного знания, вечности и высшего блаженства.


вы хотите сказать, что в других каких либо формах кроме Гопала, Высшая Личность другая? Высшая Личность воплощеная в форме образа Постушка Гопала будет чем то отличатся если Она воплощена в форме образа Нараяны или в форме Чайтаньи или в форме образа Сагуте Будде?

так что же будет определять Высшую Личность? форма образов в которых Она воплощена?,) или всеже одна и таже Высшая Личность проявляет свои различные образы имеющие Её Атрибуты?

почему вы решили, что Высшая Личность в образе постушка Гопала выше тойже самой Личности в образе Нараяны? Она может  быть выше самой себя?

когда ваша Личность проявляет себя в образе Отца,в образе начальника, в образ Друга, в оброзе Творца, в образе Учителя и тд. почему вы разделяете одну и туже Личность в этих образах? ставя какойто из образов одной и тойже Личности как изначальный, а другие второстепеные? в других образах, что другая Личность?, Она чем то хуже или ниже в других образах? или вы решили что Она будет чем то отличатся в других образах?

или форма образа Нараяны чем то хуже формы образа Кришны? они из разных материалов сделаны? у Кришны оно Духовно, а что у Нараяны Оно материально? или с какими то примисями?  

воплощений Высшей Личности в форме образа Кришны бесчисленное множество, есть одна изначальная?, а остальные копии? Они из другого материала сделаны?

Гопала (в буквальном переводе с санскрита «пастух коров») — "одна из форм" Кришны в индуизме. 




> И тем не менее Он существует отдельно от всего своего проявления в форме энергий - в своей изначальной личностной двурукой форме Кришны (Гопала), которая полность духовна, где бы Он не находился - в духовном или материальном мире. И Он никогда не бывает подвержен иллюзии.


это как?,) а другие формы образов Кришны не духовны? а что другие формы образов Кришны где прибывает одна и таже Высшая Личность подвержены иллюзии?

ну это же не разумно, то что вы говорите.




> Ограничиваете вы лишь себя осознавая Верховную Личность как безличное сияние пребывающее в духовном мире и сочетание материальных элементов в мире материальном.


как же я Её ограничеваю если я говорю, что Она везде, что Она во всех формах прибывает спомощью своего Изначального Тела Параматма?

я вам открою сокровенную Тайну, Высшая Личность прибывает только в Параматме, все проявления исходят из этого Трансцедентального Тела Бхагавана по воле Самого Бхагавана, и с помощью Параматмы, Высшая Личность Бхагаван пронизывает все проявленые Духовные и материальные формы, Но Сам Бхагаван ВНЕ каких либо своих проявлений и форм, Он одновремено прибывает в Них с помощью Параматмы и в тоже время Он в не Их так как всегда остается в Параматме.    




> Или принимая индивидуальные души как неотличные от Верховной Личности частицы не имеющие индивидуальности, а лишь прибывающие в иллюзии индивидуальности.


какая же это иллюзия? когда Абсолютное Сознание Бхагавана проявляет себя в индивидуальной форме Сознания в Дживе, имеющую одну и туже бессмертную Духовную природу с Абсолютным Сознанием Высшей Личности, и которое осознает себя как индивидуальное Истинное Я, являющимся Единой частью "Высшего Я" Абсолютного Сознания Высшей Личности и действует по Её воли как Единое целое, как одна Едина Божественая Сущность?

это все одна и таже Божественая Абсолютная Сущность, но вразных своих индивидуальных проявлениях Сознания.




> Ограничивая того кто обладает безграничными возможностями, ограничениями своего ума, вы сами показываете свой уровень понимания истины.


где вы увидили ограничения? 

Истина в том, что ограничения проявляется тогда, когда вы одно из имен Бхагавана ставите выше других Его имен, и тем самым ограничиваете Высшего Господа, Высшую Личность как Бхагаван одним Высшим именем, а другие становятся производными из этого имени.

источник всех имен Высшей Личности не одно из Её имен как Кришна, а Сама Высшая Личность как Бхагаван.

Нараяна есть Бхагаван. 
Кришна есть Бхагаван.  
Адди Будда есть Бхагаван. 
Чайтанья есть Бхагаван.

сам Бхагаван источник всех этих божественых воплощений, имеющих имена как Кришна, Нараяна, Чайтанья, Адди Будда и т.д.

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Не даром все Ачарьи предупреждают опасность общения с маявади!


я не отношусь не к одной религии и не к одному из философских направлений, мой Учитель есть сама Высшая Личность. 

тот кто знает Истину не может Её потерять при общении с кем либо, как вы их не назовите! для него нет запретов общения с людьми с другими взглядами на Истину! 




> Это форум о Кришне Верховной Личности Бога!


я признаю в Кришне Верховную Личность! так же как признаю Её и в Нараяне и в Сагуте Будде и в каждом живом существе. Она в Них одна и таже Неизменая и Совершеная!

6.29 Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа (Бхагавана), повсюду.




> Модераторам прошу обратить внимание!


Когда человек был ещё ребенком, бабушка всегда говорила ему: «Внучек, вот вырастешь ты большой, станет тебе на душе плохо — ты иди в храм, тебе всегда там легче будет».

Вырос человек. И стало ему жить как-то совсем невыносимо. Вспомнил он совет бабушки и пошел в храм. И тут к нему подходит кто-то: «Не так руки держишь!». Вторая подбегает: «Не там стоишь!». Третья ворчит: «Не так одет!». Сзади одергивают: «Неправильно крестишься!». А тут подошла одна женщина и говорит ему: 
— Вы бы вышли из храма, купили себе книжку о том, как себя здесь вести надо, потом бы и заходили.

Вышел человек из храма, сел на скамейку и горько заплакал. И вдруг слышит он голос: 
— Что ты, дитя мое, плачешь? 
Поднял человек свое заплаканное лицо и увидел Христа. Говорит: 
— Господи! Меня в храм не пускают! 
Обнял его Иисус: 
— Не плачь, они и меня давно туда не пускают.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Насколько я понимаю, наблюдая здесь годами похожие ситуации, их используют как обучение для вновь прибывающих на форум преданных.


Вы не понимаете, что даже ваша не осознанность того, что происходит сейчас, является лишь частью Трансцедентального проявления Истины для вас, когда вы с помощью своей этой не осознанности отрицаете саму эту Истину, вы помогаете проявлять Истину как Она есть в нашем диалоге, которая в свое время проявится в вас.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> я не отношусь не к одной религии и не к одному из философских направлений, мой Учитель есть сама Высшая Личность.


Вы такой настырный маявади )))



> тот кто знает Истину не может Её потерять при общении с кем либо, как вы их не назовите! для него нет запретов общения с людьми с другими взглядами на Истину!


Ложное эго не жмет?




> Верховная Личность это Абсолютное Сознание, имеющая свои качеста, атрибуты и принципы формирующие Личный образ Всевышнего как Личность, и я этот образ Высшей Личности знаю, представляю в Духовном Сознании и люблю всей Душой.


Как он выглядит? Кого любите? Конкретно.





> Когда человек был ещё ребенком, бабушка всегда говорила ему: «Внучек, вот вырастешь ты большой, станет тебе на душе плохо — ты иди в храм, тебе всегда там легче будет».
> 
> Вырос человек. И стало ему жить как-то совсем невыносимо. Вспомнил он совет бабушки и пошел в храм. И тут к нему подходит кто-то: «Не так руки держишь!». Вторая подбегает: «Не там стоишь!». Третья ворчит: «Не так одет!». Сзади одергивают: «Неправильно крестишься!». А тут подошла одна женщина и говорит ему: 
> — Вы бы вышли из храма, купили себе книжку о том, как себя здесь вести надо, потом бы и заходили.
> 
> Вышел человек из храма, сел на скамейку и горько заплакал. И вдруг слышит он голос: 
> — Что ты, дитя мое, плачешь? 
> Поднял человек свое заплаканное лицо и увидел Христа. Говорит: 
> — Господи! Меня в храм не пускают! 
> ...


В храме Кришны ему и слова бы не сказали. Но если б он начал излагать свою философию, искажающую смысл священных писаний, как это делаете вы, то таким не место в храме Кришны, на форуме о Кришне.
Поэтому завязывайте навязывать тут свою философию.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вы такой настырный маявади )))


Если вы хотите на домной посмеятся, так давай, вперед мой друг, я могу быть таким каким ты хочешь меня видеть.




> Ложное эго не жмет?


кто говорит от себя (Ложного Эго) говорит Ложь. 

я говорю то, что я слышал от Всевышнего Отца своего.




> Как он выглядит? Кого любите? Конкретно.


я люблю Его одинаково во всех Его Божественных Личных Единых образах.




> В храме Кришны ему и слова бы не сказали. Но если б он начал излагать свою философию, искажающую смысл священных писаний, как это делаете вы, то таким не место в храме Кришны, на форуме о Кришне.


Тогда фарисеи сказали Ему: Ты Сам о Себе свидетельствуешь, свидетельство Твое не истинно.

Пославший Меня есть со Мною; Отец не оставил Меня одного, ибо Я всегда делаю то, что Ему угодно.

Почему вы не понимаете речи Моей? Потому что не можете слышать слова Моего.

А как Я истину говорю, то не верите Мне.

Кто из вас обличит Меня в неправде? Если же Я говорю истину, почему вы не верите Мне?

Кто от Бога, тот слушает слова Божии. Вы потому не слушаете, что вы не от Бога.




> Поэтому завязывайте навязывать тут свою философию.


Вы сами задаете мне вопросы, но получив неудобные для вашего Ложного Эго ответы Истины, вы выгоняете меня из вашего храма, боясь потерять свою личную религию.

Высшая Личность говорит:

Всегда думая обо Мне, ты Моей милостью преодолеешь все препятствия обусловленной жизни. Если же ты будешь действовать, побуждаемый ложным эго, не слушая Моих указаний и не памятуя обо Мне, то потеряешь себя.

Если же ты не выполнишь Моей воли и не вступишь в сражение, то выберешь неверный путь. Твоя природа все равно заставит тебя сражаться.

Под влиянием иллюзии ты отказываешься сейчас действовать по Моему приказу. Но твоя собственная природа все равно заставит тебя действовать точно так же, о сын Кунти.

Верховный Господь, о Aрджуна, пребывает в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно находятся в машине, созданной материальной энергией.

Предайся Ему безоговорочно, о потомок рода Бхараты. По Его милости ты обретешь трансцендентный покой и достигнешь Его вечной обители.

Итак, Я открыл тебе знание сокровеннее сокровенного. Обдумай все как следует, а затем поступай как пожелаешь.

Поскольку ты - Мой очень близкий друг, Я открою тебе высшее и самое сокровенное знание. Слушай же Меня внимательно, Я говорю сейчас ради твоего блага.

Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня. Так ты непременно придешь ко Мне. Я обещаю тебе это, ибо ты - Мой дорогой друг.

Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> кто говорит от себя (Ложного Эго) говорит Ложь. 
> 
> я говорю то, что я слышал от Всевышнего Отца своего.


Верно, про Кришну вы говорите от себя. 





> Тогда фарисеи сказали Ему: Ты Сам о Себе свидетельствуешь, свидетельство Твое не истинно.
> 
> Пославший Меня есть со Мною; Отец не оставил Меня одного, ибо Я всегда делаю то, что Ему угодно.
> 
> Почему вы не понимаете речи Моей? Потому что не можете слышать слова Моего.
> 
> А как Я истину говорю, то не верите Мне.
> 
> Кто из вас обличит Меня в неправде? Если же Я говорю истину, почему вы не верите Мне?
> ...


Это вы к себе эти цитаты примеряете? Якобы почему мы на форуме не верим вам, не понимаем вас?
То есть вы от Бога тут нам вещаете, а мы такие все в иллюзии ничего не понимаем? )))
 :stena: 




> Вы сами задаете мне вопросы, но получив неудобные для вашего Ложного Эго ответы Истины, вы выгоняете меня из вашего храма, боясь потерять свою личную религию.


Не неудобные ответы, а ложно вами истолкованные.
Вам привели многочмсленные цитаты, в которых однозначно, ясно и понятно все сказано. Вы же от себя добавляете свое и переворачиваете весь смысл вверх ногами.




> Высшая Личность говорит:
> 
> Всегда думая обо Мне, ты Моей милостью преодолеешь все препятствия обусловленной жизни. Если же ты будешь действовать, побуждаемый ложным эго, не слушая Моих указаний и не памятуя обо Мне, то потеряешь себя.
> 
> Если же ты не выполнишь Моей воли и не вступишь в сражение, то выберешь неверный путь. Твоя природа все равно заставит тебя сражаться.
> 
> Под влиянием иллюзии ты отказываешься сейчас действовать по Моему приказу. Но твоя собственная природа все равно заставит тебя действовать точно так же, о сын Кунти.
> 
> Верховный Господь, о Aрджуна, пребывает в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно находятся в машине, созданной материальной энергией.
> ...


Все верно. И имя у Высшей Личности, Бхагавана - Кришна! Это самое подходящее для него имя, главное имя. Только Верховная Личность Бога может привлекать к себе всех живых существ прямо либо косвенно, осознанно либо неосознанно. Он всепривлекающий.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Верно, про Кришну вы говорите от себя.


Вы это знаете от кого?




> Это вы к себе эти цитаты примеряете? Это вы к себе эти цитаты примеряете? Якобы почему мы на форуме не верим вам, не понимаем вас?
> То есть вы от Бога тут нам вещаете, а мы такие все в иллюзии ничего не понимаем? )))


разве это не иллюзия, видить Высшую Личность Бхагавана в одной лишь только форме образа Кришны с флейтой?

если Кришна прийдет в ваш храм в облике обычного человека, как вы Его узнаете?

Высшая Личность говорит:

Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в облике человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего.





> Не неудобные ответы, а ложно вами истолкованные.


Кто из вас обличит Меня в неправде?

Если же Я говорю истину, почему вы не верите Мне?

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

комментарии Прабхупады к данному стиху:

Преданный может называть Верховного Господа именем любой из Его полных экспансий, поскольку изначальная Личность Бога вмещает в Себя Их все. Так как полные экспансии пребывают в изначальной личности, Его можно называть любым из Их имен. 

разве я вам не это же говорю?

разве Кришна не одно из имен Высшей Личности? или вы в этом стихе и комментарии Прабхупады увидили имя Кришны, которое вмещает все остальные имена? я вижу слово Изначальная Личность Бога, которая достойна называтся лишь "сваям бхагаваном", «изначальным Господом».

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

где комментарии Ваших Духовных Учителей к этому стиху? 




> Все верно. И имя у Высшей Личности, Бхагавана - Кришна! Это самое подходящее для него имя, главное имя.


Главное Имя?

ЧЧ Ади 2.73 — Но на это ошибочное толкование я отвечу: «Зачем ты прибегаешь к ложной логике? Толкование, которое противоречит писаниям, не может служить доказательством».
ЧЧ Ади 2.74 — «Поскольку рема не самостоятельна, ее не следует употреблять раньше темы».
ЧЧ Ади 2.75 — Не упомянув тему, я не могу назвать рему. Сначала я привожу одно, а потом — другое.
ЧЧ Ади 2.76 — Рема — это нечто новое, сообщаемое читателю, а тема — то, о чем он уже знает.
ЧЧ Ади 2.77 — Например, мы говорим: «Этот випра — большой ученый». Здесь випра является темой, а выражение, указывающее на его ученость, — ремой.
ЧЧ Ади 2.78 — Известно, что этот человек — випра, а насколько он образован, мы не знаем. Поэтому сначала называют человека, а потом сообщают о его образованности.
ЧЧ Ади 2.79 — Точно так же были известны воплощения, но не был известен их источник.
ЧЧ Ади 2.80 — Сначала слово эте («эти») указывает на тему (воплощения Господа). А потом в качестве ремы используется выражение «полные экспансии пуруша-аватар».
ЧЧ Ади 2.81 — Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.
ЧЧ ?ди 2.82 — Поэтому слово кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

а вот про изначальный "Вечный облик" Высшей Личности Бхагаван, говорит Прабхупада комментируя этот стих.

ЧЧ Ади 2.25 Те, кто предан Личности Бога, благодаря служению Господу могут лицезреть Его так же, как обитатели рая могут лицезреть божество Солнца.

Комментарии Прабхупады: 
Верховная Личность Бога обладает "вечным обликом", "недоступным для материального взора и умозрительного познания". Трансцендентный образ Господа можно постичь, лишь занимаясь чистым любовным служением Ему. В этом стихе приводится сравнение с богом Солнца, которого можно увидеть, лишь обладая необходимыми для этого качествами. Бог Солнца — личность, и, хотя мы его не видим, полубоги на высших планетах лицезреют его, потому что способны проникнуть взором сквозь ослепительно яркий ореол, окружающий бога Солнца.

Верховная Личность Бога обладает Трансцендентным "вечным обликом", "недоступным для материального взора и умозрительного познания" - который можно увидеть, лишь обладая необходимыми для этого качествами (Духовного Разума).


Функции Вишну-таттвы

Преданный: Вишну-таттва распространяется из Кришны, Его экспансия?

Шридхар Махарадж: Вишну-таттва – это определенная функция Кришны. Функция творения, спасения, помощи добру и контроль зла, эта функция Кришны известна как Вишну-таттва. Охранитель добра и подавление зла, сохранение, защита и наказание – это функция Вишну в связи с этим миром, внешнее проявление. Иногда в широком смысле слова также говорится: Тот, Кто пронизывает всё сущее и воспринимается повсюду – это также концепция Вишну, Тот, Кто пронизывает всё бытие.


это говорит о том, что каждый образ Бхагавана имеет свои Атрибуты и функции, образ Господа Кришны и Его экспансии имеют функции Творения, спасения,помощи добру и контроль зла, образ Вишну имеет функции Охранитель добра и подавление зла, сохранение, защита и наказание. образ Кришны Гопала Постушка имеют игровые функции. 

Образ Бхагавана как Господа Нараяны имеет функции наблюдателя и свидетеля каждого поступка Дживы.

Образ Бхагавана как Господа Будды имеет функции Учителя.

образ Бхагавана как Господа Калки имеет функции истребление врагов (Демонов), уничтожает мир и восстанавливает дхарму.    

образ Бхагавана как Господа Кришны имеет функции творения, и спасения Джив из материального мира. 

каждый Божественный образ Бхагавана имеет свои функции и цели, то есть Атрибуты Бхагавана. 

и т.д.

все Они Едины и не делимы, среди Них нету главного образа, Они Едины в своем Источнике Высшей Личности Бхагавана, которого изначальный Личностный образ "недоступный для материального взора и умозрительного познания" - который можно увидеть, лишь обладая необходимыми для этого качествами (Духовного Разума). Этот образ подобен сиянию Солнца.

по этому, мы можем вместить в своем умозрительном познании образа Высшей Личности, лишь в образе двухрукого Господа Кришны.  

безусловно это необходимо, но нестоит этим ограничиватся, чтобы развивать Духовное Сознание Души.


ЧЧ Ади 2.113 — Одни говорят, что Кришна — это Сам Нара-Нараяна, а другие — что это Сам Вамана.
ЧЧ Ади 2.114 — Некоторые называют Кришну воплощением Кширодакашайи Вишну. Все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны.
ЧЧ Ади 2.115 — Его называют также Хари или Нараяной, владыкой духовного мира. К Шри Кришне приложимы все эти имена, ибо Он — изначальный Господь(Бхагаван).

а почему все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны?, потому что, все Они суть Изначальная Личность Бхагаван в своих Божественных формах имеющие свои имена и функции.По этому Бхагавана можно назвать любым из изначальных Его Божественных образов как Кришна, Нараяна и т.д. 

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

"можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений."

для чего все это говорилось Высшей Личностью в этой главе? не для того чтобы мы с вами тут спорили, что Изначальная Личность Бхагавана в образе Господа Кришна круче други образов, а для того, что бы укрепить Ум преданного на одном из основных образов Бхагавана как Господа Кришны и через этот образ развивать привязанность к Высшей Личности Бхагаван как Шри Кришна.   

ЧЧ Ади 2.117 — Искренний ученик не сочтет подобные обсуждения сиддханты пустыми препирательствами и не обойдет их вниманием, ибо они укрепляют ум. Благодаря им в уме развивается привязанность к Шри Кришне.

когда привязоность ума развита к Божественному образу Бхагавана как Господа Кришны, преданный должен признавать в Кришне изначальную Личность Бхагаван и следовать Духовной практике, открытой Бхагаваном через этот образ Кришны, чтобы развить в себе Духовное Сознание Души которое способно будет увидеть изначальный образ высшей Личности Бхагавана как сияние Солнца, которое распространяется повсюду.

6.29 Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа (Бхагавана), повсюду. 




> Только Верховная Личность Бога может привлекать к себе всех живых существ прямо либо косвенно, осознанно либо неосознанно. Он всепривлекающий


Он всепревлекающий не потому, что внешний образ Господа Кришны такой красивый, а потому, что в этом образе Господа Кришны проявляет себя Высшая Личность Бхагаван со своими всепривлекающими Абсолютными Качествами как: 

Джнана («знание»)
Вайрагья («отрешённость»)
Яшаса («слава»)
Вирья («сила»)
Айшварья («богатство»)
Шри («красота»)  

В различных ведийских писаниях индуизма утверждается, что эти шесть качеств Бхагавана привлекают абсолютно всех. Кто-то может привлекаться всеми шестью сразу, кто-то только некоторыми из них. Например в гаудия-вайшнавизме Бхагавана называют Кришной, что в переводе значит всепривлекающий.

не внешний образ привлекает, а качества Высшей Личности в этом образе Господа Кришны.

те же качества присутствуют и в образах Нараяны и Ади Будды и т.д. так как это одна и таже Высшая Личность Бхагаван.

ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.
ЧЧ Ади 2.29 — У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.

смотрите, Прабхупада Говорит вам Истину как Она есть, комментируя этот стих!

Комментарий Прабхупады: 
Нараяна неотличен от Шри Кришны. По сути, это одна и та же личность, как, например, судья, который на работе выглядит иначе, чем дома. В образе Нараяны у Господа четыре руки, а в образе Кришны — две.

Нараяна неотличен от Шри Кришны.
Нараяна неотличен от Шри Кришны.
Нараяна неотличен от Шри Кришны.

об этом я вам и говорил, что Одна и таже Высшая Личность выступает в образе Судьи, который на работе выглядит иначе чем дома как любящий Муж, хозяин Дома и т.д. и среди этих образов главного нет, ибо сам Прабхупада вам же и говорит, что Они не отличны между собой как Нараяна и Кришна, а слово неотличны, говорит нам о их равенстве.

----------


## Амира

> если вы не знаете Истину, как вы её узнаете в Священном писании?


Вашу истину я, конечно, не знаю. Но могу сравнить ваши слова со знаниями, которые получила от ачарьи по цепи ученической преемственности. Ваши слова не соответствуют этому знанию, поэтому я делаю вывод, что вы не знаете истину.




> Верховная Личность это Абсолютное Сознание, имеющая свои качеста, атрибуты и принципы формирующие Личный образ Всевышнего как Личность, и я этот образ Высшей Личности знаю, представляю в Духовном Сознании и люблю всей Душой.


И что я не правильно сказала? Что для вас Изначальная Высшая Абсолютная Личность бесформенна - это лишь сознание, энергия, безличная масса, сияние, назовите как хотите.




> я говорил, что каждый может в себе слашать Бхагавана и стать с ним одним Единым целым в Сознании Души.


Настолько единым, что сам себя или другого будет считать Бхагаваном? Как например для вас Бхагаван - Порфирий Иванов.




> вы хотите сказать, что в других каких либо формах кроме Гопала, Высшая Личность другая? Высшая Личность воплощеная в форме образа Постушка Гопала будет чем то отличатся если Она воплощена в форме образа Нараяны или в форме Чайтаньи или в форме образа Сагуте Будде?


Верховная Личность потенциально едина во всех своих проявлениях, но в каждой форме она может проявить только определенные качества и выполнять только определенную роль. Нараяна не будет играть на флейте. Гопал не будет вступать во взаимоотношения с теми, кто жаждет лишь освобождения. Господь Чайтанья всем раздает любовь к Кришне, не смотря на качества, что не делает Нараяна или Кришна. Ну а о Будде вообще без слов, его роль врага Верховной Личности Бога, вообще вне конкуренции, хотя для вас все они одинаковы, потому что они лишь формы - производные от вашего изначального бога - который лишь энергия или сияние.




> так что же будет определять Высшую Личность? форма образов в которых Она воплощена?,) или всеже одна и таже Высшая Личность проявляет свои различные образы имеющие Её Атрибуты?


Будут определять качества, которые определенная форма проявляет. Нараяна не может проявить те же качеств, что и Кришна.




> почему вы решили, что Высшая Личность в образе постушка Гопала выше тойже самой Личности в образе Нараяны? Она может  быть выше самой себя?


Потому что количество качеств которые проявляет Гопал больше, чем проявляет Нараяна. И качества Гопала, способны привлечь даже Нараяну.
Отношения с Гопалом более возвышенны, чисты, в них отсутствует благоговение и почтительность, они основаны на чистой любви. Тогда как отношения с Нараяной основаны на поклонении, благоговении и почтительности. Если это вообще вам что-то говорит, так как в вашей религии вообще отсутствуют отношения с Верховной Личностью как таковые.




> когда ваша Личность проявляет себя в образе Отца,в образе начальника, в образ Друга, в оброзе Творца, в образе Учителя и тд. почему вы разделяете одну и туже Личность в этих образах? ставя какойто из образов одной и тойже Личности как изначальный, а другие второстепеные? в других образах, что другая Личность?, Она чем то хуже или ниже в других образах? или вы решили что Она будет чем то отличатся в других образах?


Потому что в образе отца, она может может с любовью общаться с со своим ребенком, в образе начальника кричать на подчиненных и даже увольнять их, а в образе смерти убивать материальные тела. Вы что совсем не видите разницу?




> или форма образа Нараяны чем то хуже формы образа Кришны? они из разных материалов сделаны? у Кришны оно Духовно, а что у Нараяны Оно материально? или с какими то примисями?


С вашей точки зрения, т.е. иллюзорности всех форм и признания только Бога в форме энергии они одинаковы. С нашей же точки зрения - признания Изначальной Верховной Личности обладающей формой, с которой можно вступать в определенные взаимоотношения, которые основаны на любви и проявлении определенных качеств, они абсолютно разные, хотя обладают одной и той же духовной природой.





> Гопала (в буквальном переводе с санскрита «пастух коров») — "одна из форм" Кришны в индуизме.


Да, это форма пастушка с флейтой в руках. Эту форму сама Верховная Личность называет изначальной и полной, так как только в этой форме Верхованая Личность может проявить все свои качества в полной мере и только эта форма приносит Верховной Личности высшее наслаждение, эта форма постоянна, в этой форме Верховная Личность пребывает в самой сокровенном и высшем месте в духовном мире - на Голоке. Поэтому эта форма считается изначальной и главной. 




> как же я Её ограничеваю если я говорю, что Она везде, что Она во всех формах прибывает спомощью своего Изначального Тела Параматма?
> 
> я вам открою сокровенную Тайну, Высшая Личность прибывает только в Параматме, все проявления исходят из этого Трансцедентального Тела Бхагавана по воле Самого Бхагавана, и с помощью Параматмы, Высшая Личность Бхагаван пронизывает все проявленые Духовные и материальные формы, Но Сам Бхагаван ВНЕ каких либо своих проявлений и форм, Он одновремено прибывает в Них с помощью Параматмы и в тоже время Он в не Их так как всегда остается в Параматме.


Вы уверены, что только в Параматме? Т.е. в духовном мире Верховной Личности Бога нет? Вам нужно создать свою религию  :smilies: .




> какая же это иллюзия? когда Абсолютное Сознание Бхагавана проявляет себя в индивидуальной форме Сознания в Дживе, имеющую одну и туже бессмертную Духовную природу с Абсолютным Сознанием Высшей Личности, и которое осознает себя как индивидуальное Истинное Я, являющимся Единой частью "Высшего Я" Абсолютного Сознания Высшей Личности и действует по Её воли как Единое целое, как одна Едина Божественая Сущность?
> 
> это все одна и та же Божественая Абсолютная Сущность, но вразных своих индивидуальных проявлениях Сознания.


Настолько проявляет, что обычная крошечная душа становится Бхагаваном - Верховной Личностью Бога? Как например ваш Бхагаван Порфирий Иванов. Вот это накрыло человека так накрыло сознанием  :smilies: .  





> ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».


Да, и этот сваям Бхагаван - это Кришна в образе пастушка, так как эта форма постоянно проявлена в высшей области духовного мира, обладает большим, чем другие формы, количеством качеств, привлекает больше индивидуальных душ своими отношениями, которые выше отношений с другими формами Верховной Личности.  




> ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.


Можно и здесь нет противоречий.

Но когда у человека появляется привязанность к определенной форме Верховной Личности и устанавливаются определенные любовные отношения, то тогда такие ошибки называются расабхасой - не полным совершенством.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Вашу истину я, конечно, не знаю.


эта Истина Совершенна и Абсолютна, Она одна для всех неизменна.




> Но могу сравнить ваши слова со знаниями, которые получила от ачарьи по цепи ученической преемственности.


это разумно, давайте сравним. 




> Ваши слова не соответствуют этому знанию, поэтому я делаю вывод, что вы не знаете истину.


это и есть ваше сравнение ?,) давайте разберем на чем основан ваш такой вывод. Где эти знания, на которых вы основываетесь?




> И что я не правильно сказала? Что для вас Изначальная Высшая Абсолютная Личность бесформенна - это лишь сознание, энергия, безличная масса, сияние, назовите как хотите.


вот знания о Истине. 

Комментарии Прабхупады: 
Верховная Личность Бога обладает "вечным обликом", "недоступным для материального взора и умозрительного познания".

а теперь сравните, что я ранее говорил и что говорите вы сейчас. 

вы не можете представить себе вечный образ Высшей Личности в своем материальном уме, как вы Его представляете в образе Постушка Гопала, этот образ Трансцедентальный, Его можно ЛИЦЕЗРЕТЬ, лишь Духовным Разумом как сияния Солнца и форма этого сияния Безгранична и Абсолютна и не имеет ГРАНИЦ и очертаний, это СИЯНИЕ образа Высшей Личности Абсолютно и трансцедентально, в отличии от образа Постушка Гопала, который вы представляете себе пока лишь в материальном уме, который может вместить лишь этот один из многочисленых проявленых Божественных Личных образов Высшей Личности на плане Вайкутхи.




> Настолько единым, что сам себя или другого будет считать Бхагаваном?


смотря в каком Аспекте вы рассматриваете Абсолютную Истину, если в Аспекте только Брахмана, то я как индивидуальный Атман, буду подобен Ему, а если рассматривать Абсолютную Истину в Аспекте Бхагавана, то по отношению к Нему я лишь Его неотъемлемая Единая проявленая частичка в Аспекте Брахмана, но я не сам Бхагаван, "я одно целое Сознательно с Ним" и могу стать подобным Ему в этом Аспекте Сознания Брахмана, но я не буду являтся самим Бхагаваном, но я буду с Ним одним целым и действовать как одна Единая Божественная Сущность, Абсолютная Истина.

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть? Глава 7?  ?
Текст 18

 ударах сарва эваите   джнани тв атмаива ме матам
 астхитах са хи йуктатма   мам эвануттамам гатим

 ударах - возвышенные; сарве - все; эва - несомненно; эте -  эти; джнани - тот, кто обладает знанием; ту - но; атма эва - в точности как Я Сам; ме - Мое; матам - мнение; астхитах - пришедший; сах - он; хи - безусловно; йукта-атма - занятый преданным служением; мам - Мне; эва - непременно; ануттамам -  к высшей; гатим - к цели.

Все эти преданные, без сомнения, возвышенные души, но того из них, кто постиг Меня, Я считаю во всем подобным Себе. Служа Мне с трансцендентной любовью, он непременно придет ко Мне, высшей и самой заветной цели.

"но того из них, кто постиг Меня, Я считаю во всем подобным Себе".




> Настолько единым, что сам себя или другого будет считать Бхагаваном? Как например для вас Бхагаван - Порфирий Иванов.


есть прямые Личные образы Бхагавана, где присутствует лишь Сам один Аспект Бхагавана и через эти образы, наделенные Его Атрибутами, Бхагаван Лично Себя проявляет перед Нами, а есть индивидуальные Его образы, дживы (Брахман), через которые Он себя проявляет. И эти индивидуальные дживы, выступают как посредники,Они слышат в себе Бхагавана в непроявленой форме Параматма и говорят, что слышат напрямую от Него и выполняют Его Личный приказ, используя индивидуальные характеристики и качества Бхагавана, но в индивидуальной форме, в этом плане Они будут Одним Единым целым с Ним и разделять Их от Него будет невежеством.

если Они говорят и делают, то говорит и делает в Них Сам Бхагаван, но при этом Они имеют возможность осознавать себя как Истинное Я в индивидуальной форме Бхагавана. Опять же, все это тот же самый Бхагаван но в Аспекте Брахмана, если Расматривать Абсолютную Истину только в одном Аспекте Бхагавана, то он Один такой, а если расматривать Его как в трех Аспектах Бхагаван, Параматма и Брахман, то все Единые с Ним Сознательно Духовно дживы, будут подобны Ему и являтся неотъемлемой частью Его как Единой Абсолютной и Совершенной Божественной Сущности.

если через Порфирия Иванова говорит Сам лично Бхагаван и Он обладает Его полномочиями и определенными Его индивидуальными Атрибутами, выполняя Его Личную волю, можно назвать Его Бхагаваном? подумайте над этим. 




> Верховная Личность потенциально едина во всех своих проявлениях, но в каждой форме она может проявить только определенные качества и выполнять только определенную роль.


верно.




> Нараяна не будет играть на флейте. Гопал не будет вступать во взаимоотношения с теми, кто жаждет лишь освобождения. Господь Чайтанья всем раздает любовь к Кришне, не смотря на качества, что не делает Нараяна или Кришна.


ну и какой вывод из того что вы сейчас говорите? если все эти образы имеют определеные различные, НО Единые функции, то как вы игровые функции Гопала, ставите выше других функций других образов Бхагавана, ставя этот образ во главе всех других?   




> Ну а о Будде вообще без слов, его роль врага Верховной Личности Бога, вообще вне конкуренции, хотя для вас все они одинаковы, потому что они лишь формы - производные от вашего изначального бога - который лишь энергия или сияние.


чего? Будда враг Высшей Личности? как Он сам себе может быть врагом?,)

вы на верное незнавете, что Аватара Высшей Личности Сагута Будда является 9 Дашаватара Вишну?

вы наверное путаете разных Будд.)

В Дашаватаре Шри Буддха является девятым Аватаром. Более того, Шри Буддха является двадцать четвертым Лила-Аватаром. Чтобы осудить практику жертвоприношения животных, Всевышний Господь Вишну явился в форме Буддхи. Шрила Джайадев Госвами возносит молитву Господу вселенной в своей «Дашаватара-стотре»:

Сказано, что Шакьясимха Будда, сын Шуддходаны и Майи, и Буддха-Аватар, объект поклонения Вайшнавов, – это разные личности. Наш высокочтимый Нитйа-Лила-правишта Ом Вишнупад Аштоттара-шата Шри Шримад Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами Прабхупад ясно указал, что “Шакьясимха Будда был просто высокоучёным человеком, поэтому мы не можем называть его изначальным Буддхой (Ади-Буддхой) или Господом Буддхой”.

вы послушайте Прабхупаду, сначала, а потом заявляйте такие серьезные обвинения, что бы потом вам не было стыдно за ваше такое не вежество, это вам без обид совет на будущие. 




> Будут определять качества, которые определенная форма проявляет. Нараяна не может проявить те же качеств, что и Кришна.


также как и образ Господа Кришны не может проявлять тех качеств, что Господь Нараяна.) Они едины и дополняют друг друга, так как через эти образы Нараяны и Кришны изначальный Господь Бхагаван Высшая Личность ПРОЯВЛЯЕТ Себя в своих конкретных Абсолютных качествах.

Вы поймите одно, Образы разные, все Они Едины, но спасобны проявить лишь определенные качества Высшей Личности в этих образах, но самое главное, что качество формы могут проявить определенные, но САМО Сознание Бхагавана как Высшее Я в Них остается НЕИЗМЕННЫМ и ОДИНАКОВЫМ в каждом из этих образов.

эти образы, представители, посредники для проявления Качеств Бхагавана на плане Нирваны и материального мира, так как все Абсолютные качества Бхагавана скрыты в непроявленном состоянии в 4 измерении, где Сам бхагаван и прибывает в своем изначальном трансцедентальном теле в непроявленном состоянии на плане ПАРАНИРВАНЫ, и чтобы проявить Себя как проявленное Сознание и Безграничные Его качества, Ему необходимы эти ПРОЯВЛЕННЫЕ образы, через которые Он себя проявляет на плане Вайкутхи и материального мира.

так как на плане ПАРАНИРВАНЫ Бхагаван прибывает в изначальном Трансцедентальном теле в не проявленном состоянии, но при этом Он существует Там Осознано в нерушимом спокойствии и Абсолютном терпении.




> Потому что количество качеств которые проявляет Гопал больше, чем проявляет Нараяна.


чего? какие Он там качества проявляет? Он там играет,) это игровой образ Высшей Личности.) Бхагаван в этом образе постушка Гопала проявляет свои игровые качества Личности, в трансцедентальных играх.) у Нараяны функции другии, как можно употреблять слово больше чем у Нараяны? если они просто другие, и сказать, что они чем то лучше или больше чем у Нараяны это будет просто не разумно,)

Высшее Я Сознания Бхагавана одно и тоже в этих Божественных формах Личных образах, только качества и Атрибуты Он проявляет разные благодоря этим формам,) 




> И качества Гопала, способны привлечь даже Нараяну.


это каким образом одна и таже Личность себя привлекает в своих же Личных образах?,)а в образе Нараяны Высшая Личность не довольна собою?.)




> Отношения с Гопалом более возвышенны, чисты, в них отсутствует благоговение и почтительность, они основаны на чистой любви.


а что отношения с Высшей Личностью Нараяной будут грязнее, чем отношения с Высшей Личностью в образе Гопала?.)

так послушайте саму Высшую Личность по этому поводу, какие бывают расы отношений с Ней. 

Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 4.17-33:
"[Кришна думал:] Вся вселенная проникнута сознанием Моего величия, но любовь, ослабленная благоговейным трепетом передо Мной, не приносит Мне удовлетворения.
Если человек чтит Меня как Верховную Личность Бога, а себя считает Моим нижайшим слугой, его любовь ко Мне не покорит Моего сердца и не возымеет власти надо Мной.
Я отвечаю взаимностью на любовь Моего преданного в той трансцендентной расе, в которой он Мне поклоняется. Такова Моя природа.
Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи.
Тот, кто испытывает ко Мне чистую любовь и преданность и считает Меня своим сыном, другом или возлюбленным и кто, сознавая собственную значимость, относится ко Мне как к равному или даже покровительствует Мне, обретает власть надо Мной.
Мать иногда связывает Меня как своего сына. Она кормит Меня и оберегает, словно беззащитного ребенка.
Друзья Мои в порыве чистых дружеских чувств взбираются Мне на плечи с возгласом: „Кем Ты Себя возомнил? Мы на равных!“
Когда Моя возлюбленная бросает Мне сердитые упреки, ее слова отвлекают Мой ум от благоговейных звуков ведических гимнов.


"Я отвечаю взаимностью на любовь Моего преданного в той трансцендентной расе, в которой он Мне поклоняется. Такова Моя природа."

с чегой то вы решили, что ваши отношения с Гопалом Постушком будут чише и чем то лучше, чем установленые отношения с другими образами Бхагавана в образе Друга, Отца, Учителя, Мужа и т.д.? 

"Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его."

ка вы относитесь к Высшей Личности так и Она относится к вам, и образ тут совсем не причем, ваше состояние Сознания Души определяет отношение с Бхагаваном.  




> Тогда как отношения с Нараяной основаны на поклонении, благоговении и почтительности.


и что? этим Он непривлекает? если б Он непривлекал своими Божественными Качествами. то Ему бы непоклонялись и не оказывали почтительность, это привлекательность выражена лишь в ДРУГИХ Качествах Бхагавана а к Постушку Гопала привлекательность выражена в других Качествах Бхагавана.)

но все эти привлекательные качества одной и тойже Высшей Личности, но проявлены они в разных формах по разному.) Одних привлекают качества Гопала, других Нараяны, а меня привлекают ВСЕ КАЧЕСТВА Бхагавана во всех Его Божественых образах, а не какие то определенные.) это вы понимаете?

В различных ведийских писаниях индуизма утверждается, что эти шесть качеств Бхагавана привлекают абсолютно всех. Кто-то может привлекаться всеми шестью сразу, кто-то только некоторыми из них.  

"Кто-то может привлекаться всеми ОСНОВНЫМИ шестью сразу, кто-то только некоторыми из них".

вместе с тем есть и другие Бесчисленные Духовные качества Бхагавана, и Они меня тоже привлекают и все эти бесчисленные Духовные Качества Бхагавана для меня ЕДИНЫ, ДОРОГИ и неразделимы от Высшей Личности.  




> Если это вообще вам что-то говорит, так как в вашей религии вообще отсутствуют отношения с Верховной Личностью как таковые.


зачем вы опять фантазируете и говорите то, что существует лишь как иллюзия в вашем уме? во первых у меня нет религии,я уже не раз об этом говорил, а во вторых, я вам назвал свои установленные отношения с Высшей Личностью, где Высшая Личность выступает для меня как Отец, как Учитель и как Друг одновременно в трех трансцедентальных расах! вы хоть это можете осознать? зачем вы фантазируете обо мне и говорите за меня, то чего я неговорил. вводя в заблуждения других своей иллюзией? 




> Потому что в образе отца, она может может с любовью общаться с со своим ребенком, в образе начальника кричать на подчиненных и даже увольнять их, а в образе смерти убивать материальные тела. Вы что совсем не видите разницу?


разницу в чем? что любовь Высшей Личности в образе Отца к сыну хуже любви Постушка к своей подружке постушке гопи.) или Любовь Высшей Личности в образе Учителя к своему Ученику хуже любви Постушка к своим коровам, или Любовь Высшей Личности в образе Друга к своему Другу хуже любви Высшей Личности в образе Постушка к своему окружению,)

хотите быть девочкой подружкой Высшей Личности в образе Постушка Гопала, это ваше право и ваш осознаный выбор в отношениях с Высшей Личностью, но не смейте говорить и унижать, принежать другие расы отношений, говоря что другие отношения с Высшей Личностью в других трансцедентальных расах хуже и грязнее ваших отношений в роли девочки постушки. 

выключайте Эгоизм и включайте духовный разум и увидите, что разницы между ними нет, все зависит от вашего Сознательного отношения к Высшей Личности в этих расах, а не от видов этих рас.




> С вашей точки зрения, т.е. иллюзорности всех форм и признания только Бога в форме энергии они одинаковы.


я люблю не форму, а Её содержание как Высшую Абсолютную и Совершенную изначальную Личность. Не важно какая форма, я люблю Её в любой форме.)




> С нашей же точки зрения - признания Изначальной Верховной Личности обладающей формой, с которой можно вступать в определенные взаимоотношения, которые основаны на любви и проявлении определенных качеств, они абсолютно разные, хотя обладают одной и той же духовной природой.


если Высшая Личность прийдет к вам в облике простого человека вы Её любить не будете?,) или вы Её сможете увидеть в цветке, или в образах Природы из за того, что Она прибывает в этих образах вы станите меньше любить Высшую Личность?.)




> Да, это форма пастушка с флейтой в руках. Эту форму сама Верховная Личность называет изначальной и полной, так как только в этой форме Верхованая Личность может проявить все свои качества в полной мере и только эта форма приносит Верховной Личности высшее наслаждение, эта форма постоянна, в этой форме Верховная Личность пребывает в самой сокровенном и высшем месте в духовном мире - на Голоке. Поэтому эта форма считается изначальной и главной.


во первых, спор зашел, с того, что якобы это форма источник всего сущего и является изначальным телом Бхагавана, это раз, во вторых если б это было так, то Бхагавану не нужны были другие Божественные формы Господов, Он являся лишь в этой одной форме Постушка Гопада, а в третьих Высшее и сокравенное место это на плане Вайкутхи, но есть и выше измерения чем Вайкутхи, где изначально и прибывает в своем Теле Бхагаван, а на план Вайкутхи даже на Высшую планету, Сознание Бхагавана снизошла в высшего измерения, так ка этот план бытия Высшей Личности не Высший и изначальный образ Высшей Личности Трансцедентальный.

Комментарии Прабхупады: 
Верховная Личность Бога обладает "вечным обликом", "недоступным для материального взора и умозрительного познания". 




> Вы уверены, что только в Параматме? Т.е. в духовном мире Верховной Личности Бога нет? Вам нужно создать свою религию .


Он есть в Духовном мире, находясь постоянно в непроявленном состоянии в своем изначальном трансцедентальном теле Параматма, Он пронизывает все формы и спомощью этих форм, через эти формы образов Он проявляет Себя и свои качества Высшей Личности. Он прибывает в Них с помощью Параматмы, но Он Лично в Них ненаходится в этих формах.)

Мантра четвертая — Оставаясь в Своей обители (ПАРАМАТМЕ), Верховный Господь, Личность Бога (Бхагаван), передвигается быстрее мысли и может обогнать всех бегущих. Даже могущественные полубоги не способны приблизиться к Нему. Оставаясь на одном месте, Он в то же время повелевает теми, кто посылает ветра и дожди. В Своем совершенстве Он не знает Себе равных. 

Мантра пятая — Верховный Господь (Бхагаван) и ходит, и не ходит. Он далеко и в то же время очень близко. Он пребывает внутри всего, и все же Он вне всего.

Он пребывает внутри всего, и все же Он вне всего.
Он пребывает внутри всего, и все же Он вне всего.
Он пребывает внутри всего, и все же Он вне всего.

не важно Духовная эта форма или материальная форма, Параматма, пронизывает их всех, Ваша Душа это тоже Духовная форма и в этой Духовной форме в форме Параматмы, Высшая Личность Бхагаван также прибывает, но Он Сам Лично одновременно не в этих формах, но через форму параматму Он в Них и одновременно не в Них! не важно где она находится в материальном мире или на Вайкутхи. Душа остается таже самая неизменная Высшая Личность с помощью Параматмы всегда пронизывает и прибывает в Душе, и при этом остается всегда в своем трансцедентальном Абсолютном теле Параматма.




> Настолько проявляет, что обычная крошечная душа становится Бхагаваном - Верховной Личностью Бога? Как например ваш Бхагаван Порфирий Иванов. Вот это накрыло человека так накрыло сознанием.


во первых Вы Душу не измерите, это Духовная форма.

Б.Г. глава 2 стих 18 

анта-вантах - бренные; име - эти; дехах - материальные тела; нитйасйа - вечного; уктах - описанные; шариринах - воплощенного (души); анашинах - неуничтожимого; апрамейасйа - неизмеримого; тасмат - поэтому; йудхйасва - сражайся; бхарата - о потомок Бхараты.

Материальное тело вечного, неуничтожимого и неизмеримого живого существа обречено на смерть. Поэтому сражайся, о потомок Бхараты!

апрамейасйа - неизмеримого.

во вторых с помощью этой Духовной формы, Бхагаван который прибывает в ней с помощью Параматмы, проявляет свой Личностный Аспект.

вы когда разговариваете по телефону, не важно большой он или маленикий,) но через эту форму телефона вы проявляете свою Личность для другого аппонента в форме проявленного звука и разговаривая с телефоном, для вашего Аппонента ваша Личность Говорит и прибывает в этом телефоне, но ваша Личность прибывает в форме телефона по средством сотовой связи и одновременно Её там нет, Также и Бхагаван на подобии сотовой связи, непроявленых для вас форм волн входит в эту форму и проявляет через эту форму Себя уже как проявленый звук, который может уже воспринемать аппонент.

можете включить камеру и увидите даже образ вашей Личности, вы можете менять свой образ Личности, который будет прибывать в этой форме телефона, но в тоже время Его одновременно там нет.)

это грубый пример но принцип похож, для того чтобы ваш ум смог хоть не много представить в себе, этот Духовный принцип Параматмы. 




> ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».





> Да, и этот сваям Бхагаван - это Кришна в образе пастушка, так как это форма постоянно проявлена в высшей области духовного мира, обладает большим, чем другие формы, количеством качеств, привлекает больше индивидуальных душ своими отношениями, которые выше отношений с другими формами Верховной Личности.


если вы таким образом изучаете Священное писание и видите в этом стихе слова Кришна, да еще в образе Гопала) то так можно нафантазировать какую удобно для себя иллюзию и наслаждатся Её вечно в материальном мире в своем материальном уме играя с Постушком Гапала.) 

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

но вы ограничили Высшую Личность лишь именем Его ОДНОГО  из воплошений как Постушок Гопала, в этом есть илюзия Истины как Она есть, это иллюзия ограничения материального ума, не дает вам развивать дальше Духовное Сознания, Вы должны познавать Истину как Она есть во всех Её Аспектах и Образах и незагонять Истину Бхагавана в одну лишь эту Божественную форму.

представляя лишь так Бхагавана, вы заганяете Итсину в рамки вашего материального ума, когда Вы начнете практиковать Духовные практики и представлять Истину Бхагавана во всех образах и формах, ваш ум будет расширять границы свои границы, чтобы вместить Истину и тем самым будет меняться природа Сознания вашей души на Духовную, которая уже будет вмещать Истину как Она есть в более совершеных её Аспектах и так бесконечно познавая Бхагавана в Его беспредельном проявлении, границы Духовного Разума будут расширяться бесконечно и вы все больше будете познавать Совершенную и Абсолютную Истину в Её проявлениях в этом Духовном Сознании.




> Но когда у человека появляется привязанность к определенной форме Верховной Личности и устанавливаются определенные любовные отношения, то тогда такие ошибки называются расабхасой - не полным совершенством.


в данном вашем случае, это называется оговорка по фрейду.)

вы же сами себе тут и отвечаете о вашем не полном совершенстве материального ума, который привязывается к одной лишь определенной форме Верховной Личности, считая Её главной и основной и не видя туже Самую Высшую Личность во всех других формах и проявлениях.

6.29  Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа, повсюду.

----------


## Амира

> определенной форме Верховной Личности, считая Её главной и основной


Да это не я так говорю, это Верховная Личность о себе так говорит.

Не хочу отвечать на каждое ваше предложение, так как у вас в голове полная каша, но это не самое страшное, хуже то что вы выдаете себя за Бхагавана, который даже выше священных писаний и ачарий. И вы принесли нам истину, которую мы нигде не смогли найти, так как кроме вас ее никто не знает. Вас можно только пожалеть и посочувствовать вам.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Амира, все в точку!
Но он это все равно не понимает. 
Может поймёт, когда побывает в брахмаджьоти, если получится, заскучает там и обратно в материальный мир.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Вы привели очередной, стотысячный раз, стихи с 73 по 82:
ЧЧ Ади 2.73 — Но на это ошибочное толкование я отвечу: «Зачем ты прибегаешь к ложной логике? Толкование, которое противоречит писаниям, не может служить доказательством».
ЧЧ Ади 2.74 — «Поскольку рема не самостоятельна, ее не следует употреблять раньше темы».
ЧЧ Ади 2.75 — Не упомянув тему, я не могу назвать рему. Сначала я привожу одно, а потом — другое.
ЧЧ Ади 2.76 — Рема — это нечто новое, сообщаемое читателю, а тема — то, о чем он уже знает.
ЧЧ Ади 2.77 — Например, мы говорим: «Этот випра — большой ученый». Здесь випра является темой, а выражение, указывающее на его ученость, — ремой.
ЧЧ Ади 2.78 — Известно, что этот человек — випра, а насколько он образован, мы не знаем. Поэтому сначала называют человека, а потом сообщают о его образованности.
ЧЧ Ади 2.79 — Точно так же были известны воплощения, но не был известен их источник.
ЧЧ Ади 2.80 — Сначала слово эте («эти») указывает на тему (воплощения Господа). А потом в качестве ремы используется выражение «полные экспансии пуруша-аватар».
ЧЧ Ади 2.81 — Аналогичным образом первое упоминание о Кришне в числе других воплощений еще не содержит конкретного знания о Нем.
ЧЧ ?ди 2.82 — Поэтому слово кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

Три стиха перед этими (до 73):

Текст* 70: Все воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или части полных экспансий пуруша-аватар, но Шри Кришна — изначальный Господь. Он — Верховная Личность Бога, источник всех воплощений.
Текст* 71: Кто-то может мне возразить: «Это всего лишь твое толкование, а на самом деле Верховным Господом является Нараяна, пребывающий в духовном царстве».
Текст* 72: «Это Он [Нараяна] воплощается в облике Господа Кришны. На мой взгляд, именно так следует понимать этот стих. Нет смысла давать ему другие толкования».


А теперь я приведу следующий стих (после 82):
2.83. Это доказывает, что Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Стало быть, изначальной Личностью Бога может быть только Кришна.

Вывод однозначный. Спорить не о чем.


Далее вы приводите стих ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

В следующих стихах, которые вы игнорируете, говорится:
Текст 89: Свечу, от которой зажглось множество других свечей, я считаю изначальной.
Текст 90: Подобно этому, Шри Кришна является первопричиной всех причин и воплощений. А теперь услышь другой стих, опровергающий все ложные толкования.

Выводы олнозначные! 

Все, больше точно не буду тратить на вас время. А то уже по 108 кругу пошли. )

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Да это не я так говорю, это Верховная Личность о себе так говорит.


если вы такое заявляете, то приводите пример, где такое есть и где Высшая Личность такое говорит, а фантазировать можно, что угодно. 




> Не хочу отвечать на каждое ваше предложение, так как у вас в голове полная каша,


это все знания и аргументы которые у вас остались?




> но это не самое страшное, хуже то что вы выдаете себя за Бхагавана,который даже выше священных писаний и ачарий.


вам два раза уже отвечали на этот вопрос, но я вижу фантазировать вам больше приятней в своей иллюзии ума, когда ответить больше нечем. 





> И вы принесли нам истину, которую мы нигде не смогли найти, так как кроме вас ее никто не знает.


вы Её не хотите искать, вы уже нашли свою иллюзию, которая вас устраивает. 




> Вас можно только пожалеть и посочувствовать вам.


тут остается пожалеть и посочувствовать вам, так как вы не услышали меня и кроме пустых и ложных обвинений в мой адрес и вашей иллюзии у вас больше ничего нет.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> А теперь я приведу следующий стих (после 82):
>  2.83. Это доказывает, что Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Стало быть, изначальной Личностью Бога может быть только Кришна.
> 
> Вывод однозначный. Спорить не о чем.


вам приводят стих где объясняется почему Шри Кришна ставится вначале как Тема, а потом идет за Ним рема Он изначальная Личность.

ЧЧ Ади 2.82 — Поэтому слово кршна, употребляемое вначале, указывает тему, за которой следует рема: «Он — изначальная Личность Бога».

и вы тут же приводите следующий стих:  

2.83. Это доказывает, что Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога. Стало быть, изначальной Личностью Бога может быть только Кришна.

и хлопаете в ладоши крича вывод однозначный, спорить тут не о чем.)

действительно с элементарной человеческой глупостью спорить тут не о чем.)

и они еще борется за почетное звание дома культуры и быта, это же кошмар.

можете ответить на элементарный вопрос? в образе Господа Нараяне другая Высшая Личность по вашему чем в Господе Кришне?

вам надо для начало понять, что есть вообще понятие Личность как аспект самоосознания себя как Я, и как это Я через различные проявленные Личные образы может проявлять свои качества, скрытые в Сознании Этого Я, прибывающего в своем изначальном теле.  






> Далее вы приводите стих ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
> 
> В следующих стихах, которые вы игнорируете, говорится:
> Текст 89: Свечу, от которой зажглось множество других свечей, я считаю изначальной.
> Текст 90: Подобно этому, Шри Кришна является первопричиной всех причин и воплощений. А теперь услышь другой стих, опровергающий все ложные толкования.
> 
> Выводы олнозначные! 
> 
> Все, больше точно не буду тратить на вас время. А то уже по 108 кругу пошли. )


Свеча изначальная Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».

вы действительно это не понимаете? вы не хотите это понимать,)

далее, учитывая вышесказанное про Тему и Рему, что Тема - Кришна отождествляется с Ремой Бхагавана, употребляется слово "Подобно этому" тема Шри Кришна является первопричиной всех причин и воплощений, так как за этой Темой следует Рема, «Он — изначальная Личность Бога» Бхагаван, которая и есть Изначальная Свеча, и "Подобно этому" Тема признается как первопричиной всех причин и воплощений, так как за ней идет Рема Бхагаван, как Источника Темы Шри Кришны.




> Все, больше точно не буду тратить на вас время. А то уже по 108 кругу пошли. )


вы храбро пытаетесь сражаться за устои своей религии, но не разумный подход вынуждает вас постоянно отступать и убегать с поля боя, что не достойно Истинного Кшатрия.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...+Кришна

Посты номер 5 и 6

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> вам задали простой вопрос, но я вижу вы не способны на него даже ответить, и начинаете жевать очевидное, перестраивая и искажая это очевидное и элементарное под свою иллюзию.
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.
> 
> вы жуете эту Истину, но не видите Её как Она есть.
> 
> вам говорят ОДНА И ТАЖЕ ЛИЧНОСТЬ БОГА, но выглядит просто по разному, понимаете? внешне выглядит по разному.)
> 
> что вы Её жуете и пережевать не можете. 
> ...


Я спорил, что это разные личности? Личность одна,  но изначален именно Кришна. Нараяне можно только поклоняться, как господину. А с Кришной можно дружить, любить его, как сына, как отца, как мужа. И также поклоняться, как господину. Вам Амира это писала уже. Но вам хоть кол на голове теши.
Перечитайте ответ Амиры про это и уберите ногу с педали тормоз.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

вот Мудрый человек вам же и отвечает.) в вашей же ссылке.)


Враджендра Кумар дас: 

Абсолют безграничен, но вы не может общаться с безграничным и "никаким" Богом. Для нашего удобства он воспринимается нами как ограниченная личность (хотя его разум и энергии простираются безганично). И для того, чтобы мы воспринимали Его, он должен "быть каким-то" по форме, стилю и т.д. Проблема в том, что мы тут же наклеиваем на любой образ ярлык.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Я спорил, что это разные личности? Личность одна, но изначален именно Кришна.


изначален чего? чем изначальная Личность Кришны отличается от как вы называете не изначальной Личности Нараяны?,)

изучите для начала понятие, что есть Личность, что бы иметь представления о данном вопросе.




> Нараяне можно только поклоняться, как господину. А с Кришной можно дружить, любить его, как сына, как отца, как мужа. И также поклоняться, как господину.


Нараяну нельзя любить и нельзя с Ним дружить? кто мешает вам любить этот образ Высшей Личности как Отца или друга и иметь с Ним отношения?,)


это равносильно, что ваша Жена скажет, что в костюме на работе она не будет вас любить как мужа и общаться с вами не будет,) а вот если вы в трусах и футболке на лужку, то тогда да, все впорядке вы её муж, в этой форме и образе можно с вами пообщается и любить.)

Да, отношения Жены к Мужу когда Он в разных своих Личных образах могут быть разные, но это не меняет самой Личности Мужа и любви к нему, да еще из всех этих Личных образах Личности Мужа выделять изначальный образ из которого происходят другие Его образы.) 

НЕ ОБРАЗ определяет изначальную Высшую Личность, а Сама изначальная Высшая Личность Бхагаван определяет свои Личные образы, Бхагаван источник проявления своих образов как Нараяна и Кришна.) 

по этому когда рассматривается какая то Тема проявления Бхагавана, в начале упоминается Его образ в этой Теме как Кришна или Нараяна и т.д., а за ней следует Рема, Он изначальная Высшая Личность. 





> Перечитайте ответ Амиры про это и уберите ногу с педали тормоз.


тормозить, это значит принимать иллюзию Амиры за Истину.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Здравствуй друг! все хорошо не переживайте, я вас понимаю, по поводу ссылок, их надо каждую разбирать, я же не отрицаю, что в образе Кришны проявлена изначальная Личность Бхагавана, я лишь Вам пытаюсь объяснить в чем разница между Его Личным образом и Его изначальным трансцедентальным телом в котором все Его Личные образы и качества прибывают, и разницы между Ними нет, так как в Них прибывает одна и та же изначальная Личность Бхагавана, это очень важно на самом деле осознать, чтобы вы могли в дальнейшем видеть проявления Истины как Она есть, вы можете не принимать это, это ваше право, наш разговор не чем вас не обязывает, но вешать ярлыки это не правильно, если вам интересно разумно разобраться в этой теме, я всегда к вашим услугам.

с Уважением ваш друг на пути к Истине!

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Здравствуй друг! все хорошо не переживайте, я вас понимаю, ну по поводу ссылок, их надо каждую разбирать, я же не отрицаю, что в образе Кришны проявлена изначальная Личность Бхагавана, я лишь Вам пытаюсь объяснить в чем разница между Его Личным образом и Его изначальным трансцедентальным телом в котором все Его Личные образы и качества прибывают, и разницы между Ними нет, так как в Них прибывает одна и та же изначальная Личность Бхагавана, это очень важно на самом деле осознать, чтобы вы могли в дальнейшем видеть проявления Истины как Она есть, вы можете не принимать это, это ваше право, наш разговор не чем вас не обязывает, но вешать ярлыки это не правильно, если вам интересно разумно разобраться в этой теме, я всегда к вашим услугам.
> 
> с Уважением ваш друг на пути к Истине!


Я давно разобрался в этой теме!

Для вас (и тех, кто не разобрался): http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12858 
http://sambandha.ru/krishna/
http://sambandha.ru/3_aspekta_boga/

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Для вас (и тех, кто не разобрался): http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12858 
> http://sambandha.ru/krishna/
> http://sambandha.ru/3_aspekta_boga/


я смотрел эти ссылки, там нет ничего такого, что противоречит, тому, что я ранее сказал.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> я смотрел эти ссылки, там нет ничего такого, что противоречит, тому, что я ранее сказал.


Объясните тогда - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post181051

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Объясните тогда - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post181051


а что тут объяснять, я действительно понимаю администраторов, аргументы закончились у оппонентов, а им нужно защищать свою религию и её принципы, нужна причина, и она была придумана в уме. 

я же с вами открыт и честен, всегда готов рассмотреть Истину как Она есть с каждым из вас со всех сторон, используя Учения ваших же Учителей и Святые писания, которые ваша же религия использует и признает.

если Вы уверены и знаете Истину как Она есть в своем обществе, то защищайте Её Истинными знаниями, а не слепой верой, эмоциями, ярлыками, банами и возводя ЗАБОРЫ для других, превращая Её такими методами в религию.

Когда судите меня таким образом, вы себя же и обманываете, когда не хотите разумно и спокойно разобраться в данной теме, все вместе.

почему Христа распяли фарисеи? потому, что Абсолютная Истина, говорившая в Иисусе Христе не ограничена какой либо религией, а их это не устраивало, для них Истина допустима только в образе границ их религии.


Господь Кришна - изначальная Личность Бхагаван говорит:

Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В тему: история успеха освобождения (во всех смыслах). 

Однажды в Индии к Шриле Прабхупаде пришел поговорить майавади. Сидя в окружении учеников, Шрила Прабхупада его выслушал, но, естественно, не стал общаться. Тот ушел, оставив свои листовки. Кто помнит, что затем сделал Шрила Прабхупада?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Детали не помню. Но майавади поправлял Шрилу Прабхупаду, повторяя раз за разом "Кришна", "Кришна". Общение с майавади опасно и ведёт к перерождению в теле собаки, но повторяя Святую Наму, майавади чуток освобождаются.
На мой взгляд, форум мало поможет, нужно задействовать язык, а не мысли.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это так, что Вайшнавам не надо слушать святые имена с уст имперсоналистов (впечатляться этим) - они его произносят со своими целями. 

В той истории все дело в листовках. Может быть, кто-то напишет нужную. 

Поскольку сейчас совсем новые люди пришли, может быть, эта история совсем стала малоизвестна? 
Мне просто интересно, рассказывают сейчас ее, или нет.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Однажды в Индии к Шриле Прабхупаде пришел поговорить майавади.


Уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi  дайте определение, что вы понимаете "осознаете" под словом "майавади"?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Общение с майавади опасно и ведёт к перерождению в теле собаки, но повторяя Святую Наму, майавади чуток освобождаются.


по каким критериям вы определяете и вешаете ярлык майавади? смотрите, может оказаться так, что обвиняя и вешая такой ярлык на других, не понимая смысла этого слова, вы окажетесь сами майавади, ум которого выдает свою иллюзию за Истину.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Шрила Прабхупада также объяснил. В одной лекции он сказал: «В чем разница между преданным и майавади? Они объясняют те же самые ведические знания, ту же самую Бхагавад Гиту, тот же самый стих 18.66, сарва дхарман паритйаджа. Но объясняют его совершенно по-разному.

Преданный говорит: "смотрите, Кришна здесь просит нас всё оставить и предаться ему, поэтому давайте вместе предадимся Кришне. Давайте будем делать то, что Кришна хочет вместо того, чтобы делать то, что мы хотим." А майавади объясняет: "Смотрите, Кришна говорит предаться Ему. Поскольку я Кришна, все должны предаться мне». То есть вот это желание стать абсолютным и неоспоримым... как сказать... стать абсолютным и неоспоримым авторитетом в своей зоне... Это майавада.


меня обвинили тут "преданные" Кришне, что я являюсь майавади.)

я где то говорил, что я являюсь Кришной изначальной Личностью?,) слушать Высшую Личность в себе Истинным Я Души и являться Ею самой это разные вещи.) вы это понимаете?.)


я есть индивидуальное Истинное "Я" Души (Атман) - неотъемлемая бессмертная частичка Абсолютной Истины, в которой прибывает Сама изначальная Личность Бхагаван, в своей непроявленной форме Параматма.


"преданные" Кришне, запомните это определение - "майавади" от вашего духовного Гуру Шрила Прабхупада, и больше не вешайте этот ярлык всем подряд, чтобы потом стыдно не было и не пришлось извиняться за свое невежество.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> я где то говорил, что я являюсь Кришной изначальной Личностью?


Да.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post180969

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

История. Я ее, оказывается, тоже не очень помню в подробностях, помню суть 
(помимо истории, этикет общения в разных таких случаях ): 


Однажды когда Шрила Прабхупада находился в предместье Бхактиведанты, его 
посетил один майявади-саньяси. Шрила Прабхупада принял его весьма
благожелательно и между ними произошла дискуссия. Когда этот человек ушел, он
преднамеренно оставил после себя большую пачку листовок. Листовки содержали
краткий обзор монистической доктрины, что "все едино", которая отрицает
прямой смысл ведических писаний и умышленно пренебрегает Господом Кришной как
Верховной Личностью Бога. 
  На следующее утро Прабхупада, как обычно, встретился с преданными. 
Он, как правило, принимал от них большую тарелку с фруктами и орехами. 
Затем он брал немного себе, а остальное раздавал как махапрасад. 
В этот день Шрила Прабхупада почему-то попросил принести эти листовки. 
Преданные были удивлены - для чего Шрила Прабхупада просит их принести? 
Когда их принесли, Шрила Прабхупада сказал: 

"Раздайте каждому преданному по листовке." Преданные еще больше были изумлены тем, 
что листовки майявади были розданы. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: 
"Каждый возьмите листовку, раскройте ее и положите на руку." 
Он взял фрукты с тарелки, начал есть и указал, чтобы остальное раздали преданным. 
Он сказал, что преданные должны использовать эти листовки как бумажные тарелки.

Один из преданных позже заметил, что Прабхупада дал практический пример
"юкта-вайрагьи" таким простым действием. Он нашел весьма полезное применение
для атеистических трактатов, одновременно подсмеиваясь над их автором и
в то же время вовлекая его в преданное служение."



ОБЩЕНИЕ С МАЙЯВАДИ

"Затем произошел случай с другим санньяси-майявади. Когда он стал говорить,
Шрила Прабхупада неожиданно посмотрел на нас и сказал: 
"Начинайте киртан немедленно." Так на середине речи санньяси мы встали и начали киртан. 
"Он проповедовал имперсональную философию. Я не мог это терпеть," - сказал Шрила
Прабхупада. 

/Шрила Прабхупада лиламрита, т.5, стр. 92/




ОБЩЕНИЕ С ИНДИЙСКИМИ БРАХМАНАМИ И МАЙЯВАДИ

1. В общении со смарта-брахманами мы должны помнить, что они не принадлежат к
бона-фиде парампаре. Поэтому они не находятся в соответствующем положении для
восприятия трансцендентального знания.

2. Вайшнав более продвинут, чем брахман.

3. Вторая пранама-мантра Шрилы Прабхупады указывает, что мы должны свести к
минимуму наше общение с майявади.

4. Мы можем, канечно, выражать свое почтение майявади, но мы никогда не
должны принимать их пищу.

5. Как опровергнуть майявади?
а/ их понимание Абсолюта является неполным;
б/ они используют относительные средства в своем стремлении к Абсолюту;
в/ они искажают квинтессенцию священных писаний;
г/ Господь Шива явился как Шанкарачарья, чтобы ввести в заблуждение
демонических людей века Кали путем философии майявади. Поэтому мы можем ясно
установить, кто на самом деле эти майявади;

6. Лучше не проповедовать майявади или смарта-брахманам. Однако мы должны
проповедовать невинным, которые находятся под их влиянием.




ОБЩЕНИЕ С ИНДИЙСКИМИ БРАХМАНАМИ И МАЙЯВАДИ

"Свамиджи, ваши ученики не произносят правильно санскрит, даже Харе
Кришна мантру они иногда говорят неправильно."
Шрила Прабхупада: "Да, именно поэтому мы пришли сюда к вам - общаться с
вами, чтобы вы научили нас этому." /Шрила Прабхупада лиламрита т.5, стр.62/


Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Альфреду Форду 7/16/74: 
" Поскольку затрагивается ваш вопрос, отвечаю: в Индии санньяси, или
человек, ведущий отреченный образ жизни, всегда почитается. ДАЖЕ В 
УСЛОВИЯХ ИНДИИ САННЬЯСИ ВСЮДУ ПОЧИТАЕТСЯ, у него нет никаких проблем
с жильем. Так что вы правы: человек, ведущий отреченный образ жизни, 
должен почитаться."



ОКАЗЫВАТЬ УВАЖЕНИЕ КАЖДОМУ 

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джаяпатаке, 4/40/74:

"Что касается твоего вопроса - как оказывать почтение санньяси, - любому
санньяси, даже если ты видишь майявади-санньяси, выражай свое почтение. 
В этом нет ничего дурного. Как ты видел, мы следуем наставлениям Господа
Чайтаньи в том, что мы оказываем людям почтение в зависимости от их
положения. Но нет особой нужды общаться с каждым из них. Даже если человек
является Вайшнавом, но не обладает хорошим характером, мы можем не общаться с
ним, хотя и выражать ему свое почтение."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Все нуждаются в служении Кришне. _Дживера сварупа хайа кришнера нитйа даса_ :  души по своей природе - вечные слуги Кришны. 

По посту http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post180969 видно, какой стих цитируется  https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/18/68. Предположим, что автор поста ищет высшего - чистого служения Кришне. Это в высшей степени похвально. Как и то, что он признает, что нужен гуру. 

Во Вселенной 4 авторитетные сампрадайи, дарующие чистое служение (_бхакти_), ведущие к Кришне. Наша - Брахма-Мадхва-Гаудия-сампрадайя.  В каждой из них соблюдается принцип _гуру-шастры-садху_. В этой формуле нет Параматмы, и это не случайно. 

Гуру не в парампаре не могут обучить своих учеников, как вести себя с учениками гуру в парампаре. И оппонент уверен ~ думая, что ведом Параматмой ~ что здесь будут принимать от него обучение. Конечно, мы не будем: его гуру не в парампаре.  

При этом сам он нуждается в чистом служении Кришне (предположим, он это понял, судя по стиху). Чистое служение Кришне даруется через парампару. Мы - в парампаре. Следующий этап его понимания должен быть: нужен гуру в парампаре.

Однако как он понял этот стих? "это я должен учить бхакт Кришны, и тогда мне Кришна дарует бхакти и я стану Ему дорог"  :smilies:  

Поэтому он и пришел на форум  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, 
непременно обретет дар чистого преданного служения 
и в конце жизни вернется ко Мне.

В этом мире для Меня нет и 
никогда не будет слуги дороже, чем он.*

БГ 68-69

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так разыгрывается карта надежды на мессианство, избранность, чтобы быть "самим дорогим слугой". 
Когда не слушают, смеются или банят, даже применяется сравнение с шакти-авеша-аватарой Иисусом Христом... 
Спрашивается, к чему такие сложности? Когда можно просто спокойно и счастливо - насколько позволяет мат. мир и судьба - жить в своем естественном положении слуг Ачарьев парампары.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Цитата Сообщение от Андрей Зарубин  Посмотреть сообщение
> 
> я где то говорил, что я являюсь Кришной изначальной Личностью?






> Андрей Татауров  говорит: Да.
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post180969


вы серьезно? Вы читать умеете? я сказал, что меня сюда привел Всевышний и прибывая во мне, через меня (Я - Индивидуальную Душу) Вам в тот момент ответил словами из Бхагавад Гиты. Вы смысл слов понимаете? а верите вы в это или нет, это ваше дело, это было переданно для вас мой друг в тот момент так как я услышал это от Всевышнего в своей Душе.

еслиб все было как вы тут придумали, я бы сказал, я Всевышний, я сам сюда пришел по собственной личной воли и сам за себя ответил вам в тот момент на ваш вопрос, слушайте только меня, я создатель всех миров, и вас в том числе, я есть сам Кришна.)

вы серьезно меня в этом обвиняете?,) и говорите что я так говорил? и поэтому я майавади?,)




а теперь сравните с тем, что я вам сказал и с тем, что вы тут навыдумали за меня.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> А почему Бхишма - махаджан, если Кришна однажды на Курукшетре хотел его убить? История Бхишмы, как по мне - не история успеха. Скорее, он - антигерой.


 История с Бхишмой, началась ещё на небесах. *Бхишма — сын раджи Шантану и богини-реки Ганги, земное воплощение младшего из восьми божеств Васу — бога неба Дьяуса* (Википедия). Бхишма, очень важная фигура на игровой доске мира страстей, в конце эпохи Двапара-юга. В преддверии наступления Кали-юги (нашего века)… 
…Говорится, что в Сатья-югу, воплощаются (как общее население планеты) 95% благочестивых душ (святых, праведников, с большой буквы) и лишь 5%, неблагожелательных. В следующую эпоху, Трета-югу, это соотношение 75/25%. В следующую, Двапара-югу, это 50/50%. И в Кали-югу 25/75%. По окончании Кали-юги, через 427000 лет, вновь будет Сатья-юга. 
Каждый такой цикл (все четыре юги), в определённой мере, представляет собой процесс – детство, юность, молодость, старость. Или, периоды – весна, лето, осень, зима (во вселенском масштабе). Где, на игровой доске (майи, иллюзии, за эти четыре периода), определённые души, отыгрывают свои роли (кармы), согласно степени своего развития и чистоты. Более возвышенным и высокоразвитым душам, даются более свободные и благодатные условия, почти приближённые по уровню жизни, к мирам духовным, такие как Сатья-юга и Трета-юга. И, соответственно, менее возвышенным и развитым – Двапара и Кали… 
Насколько я помню, не буду однозначно утверждать, это Вы можете узнать более подробно в священных писаниях (Ведах), этот процесс очистки душ (в горниле – майи, иллюзии), происходит на протяжении жизни Брахмы (311 триллионов 40 миллиардов лет), циклично, постоянно повторяясь. С той лишь разницей, что в «новые» эпохи, проходят «новые» души. После окончания жизни Брахмы, «назначается» новый, сотворяющий новую вселенную. И, это продолжается неизвестное количество времени, циклично. 
Так вот. Мать Земля, взмолилась, в конце Двапара-юги, о том, что на ней появилось очень много грешников (50/50), которые всячески нарушают гармонию, законы и порядок. Бог (Кришна), устроил целую многоходовку, для того, чтобы «сбросить» в этот мир страстей, ряд очень высокоразвитых душ (небожителей), для того, чтобы навести порядок, а так же, чтобы подготовить планету, к новой, очередной эпохе – Кали. На самом деле, подобные вещи, это – Игры Кришны… Его Лиллы… И все те великие души, которые «пришли» в то время с Ним на данный план бытия в конце Двапара-юги – его самые близкие и родные – друзья; великие преданные. 
А
Абхасвара
Абхиманью
Адхиратха
Амба (Махабхарата)
Амбалика
Амбика
Арджуна
Арундхати
Ашваттхама
Аштавакра
Б
Бабрувахана
Баларама
Барбарика
Бхарадваджа
Бхарата (император)
Бхима
Бхишма
В
Вайшампаяна
Васу
Видура
Вирата (Махабхарата)
Вичитравирья
Вьяса
Г
Гана (индуизм)
Гандхари (Махабхарата)
Гхатоткача
Д
Дамаянти
Джамадагни
Джамбаван
Джанамеджая
Джарасандха
Джаядратха
Драупади
Дрона
Друпада
Дурваса
Дурьодхана
Духшала
Духшасана
Душьянта
Дхритараштра
Дхриштадьюмна
И
Ила (индуизм)
Ираван (Махабхарата)
К
Карна
Кичака
Крипа
Критаварма
Кришна
Кунти
Л
Ломаша
М
Мадри
Майясура
Н
Накула
Нала (индуизм)
Нахуша
П
Панду
Парикшит
Р
Ревати
Рукми
С
Санджая
Сарама
Сатьявати
Сатьяки
Сахадева
Субхадра
У
Уграшравас
Улупи
Уттара
Х
Хидимба
Хидимби
Ч
Читрангада
Читрангада (жена Арджуны)
Ш
Шакуни
Шакунтала
Шалья
Шантану
Шикханди
Шишупала
Э
Экалавья
Ю
Юдхиштхира
Юютсу
Я
Яду
И, отыграв, положенные роли в мире страстей, в ту эпоху (Двапара-югу), по окончанию выполнения задач, в числе которой было – убор с данного плана бытия, множества душ, которые «не заслуживают» жить в Век Кали, все души, покинули данный мир и возвратились в райские обители, духовные миры и к Кришне. Кроме… Ашваттхамы… 
И вот, с того, кого называли в этом мире Бхишмой, начался процесс многоходовки, для исполнения плана Бога (Кришны). Поэтому, Бхишма, очень великий герой! Он, как высокоразвитая душа, взял на себя очень важную, трудную, ответственную и одну из центральных задач и ролей, по исполнению воли и плана Кришны. На такие задачи, способны лишь великие души и преданные Господа!

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> я сказал, что меня сюда привел Всевышний и прибывая во мне, через меня (Я - Индивидуальную Душу) Вам в тот момент ответил словами из Бхагавад Гиты. Вы смысл слов понимаете? а верите вы в это или нет, это ваше дело, это было переданно для вас мой друг в тот момент так как я услышал это от Всевышнего в своей Душе.


Я вижу, что это ваша фантазия. Кришна не стал бы такое через вас нам проповедовать. )) Кришна говорит: *Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, 
непременно обретет дар чистого преданного служения 
и в конце жизни вернется ко Мне.*
Вы же нам высшую тайну здесь не открываете )
Ваша тайна какая-то расплывчатая.




> и поэтому я майавади?,)





> если вы будете ограничевать Абсолютную Истину ТОЛЬКО лишь этой формой и Её проявлениями но не осознавать Её Абсолютное и Совершенное неизменное содержимое также и в других формах и неразделять и отличать Её в этих формах, как Она есть, то вы будете прибывать в иллюзии лишь этой одной формы, образа, которая только вместится в рамки вашего материального ума. Духовное Сознания Души видит Безграничную Высшую Личность во всем и осознает, что Истинное Тело Высшей Личности безгранично и вне каких либо проявленых ограниченных форм. Тело Бхагавана Абсолютно и безгранично, вне каких либо границ и очертаний, Оно трансцедентально и не познаваемо. А вы Её пытаетесь ограничить одним лишь образом на котором якобы все покоится и из которого все проявляется.


Да, майавади! 


Вот тут все разобрано на эту тему:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12858 

Предлагаю закончить.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> По посту http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post180969 видно, какой стих цитируется https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/18/68. Предположим, что автор поста ищет высшего - чистого служения Кришне. Это в высшей степени похвально. Как и то, что он признает, что нужен гуру.


Это уже не плохо, что Вы всеже обратили внимание на слова Высшей Личности, которые я процитировал, но Ваше предположение ошибочное, я не ищу чистого служения Кришне, я Его уже нашел в своей Душе.

Гуру нужен вначале для того, чтобы вы через Него и Шастры нашли,проявили Истинного Гуру в себе и сами становились Гуру и Садху.




> Во Вселенной 4 авторитетные сампрадайи, дарующие чистое служение (бхакти), ведущие к Кришне. Наша - Брахма-Мадхва-Гаудия-сампрадайя. В каждой из них соблюдается принцип гуру-шастры-садху. В этой формуле нет Параматмы, и это не случайно.


это схема,"гуру-шастры-садху" необходима для начинающих, для того, чтобы Вы смогди открыть, узнать и проявить в Душе Параматму, с помощью которой вы уже сами станете Гуру и Садху.

когда вы станете Гуру или Садху, вы будете использовать схему Параматма, Шастры и Брахман.




> Гуру не в парампаре не могут обучить своих учеников, как вести себя с учениками гуру в парампаре. И оппонент уверен ~ думая, что ведом Параматмой ~ что здесь будут принимать от него обучение. Конечно, мы не будем: его гуру не в парампаре.


Ваша ошибка в том, что вы думаете, что Гуру в прампаре может быть лишь в рамках границ вашей религии, а в других религиях и в не этих религиях не может быть Истинного Гуру, это ваше заблуждение.

Всевышний привел меня сюда для того, чтобы я вам еще раз показал слова ваших же Духовных Учителей и слова Кришны в Шастрах, которые вы игнарируете, из за чего Вы Абсолютную Истину искажаете и ограничиваете своей личной религией.

Вы должны сами стремится стать Гуру и Садху и уже слышать и служить Лично Самому Кришне в своей Душе, а не только создавать из Духовных Учителей вашей религии кумиров, Они указатель пути к Единому Истинному Учителю в вашей Душе, Они за вас не откроют Истину в вашей Душе, Они могут указать вам путь к этой Истине, а эта Истина не ограничивается только рамками парампары вашей религии, вы слушаете только своих Учителей но запрещаете слушать и видеть Истину в себе и в других, от этого вы не слышите и не узнаете Истину как Она есть даже в своих же Гуру.





> Чистое служение Кришне даруется через парампару.


среди Вашей религии есть Духовный Гуру, который возмет на себя ответственность заявить, что Учитель Порфирий Корнеевич Иванов не является Истиным Духовнам Учителем (Аватарой Кришны) в парампаре? или заявить, что вне вашей религии не может быть Истинного Духовного Учителя - авеша Аватары Кришны?





> Мы - в парампаре. Следующий этап его понимания должен быть: нужен гуру в парампаре.



Следующий этап вашего понимания Истины должен быть такой.

6.29  Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа, повсюду.




> Однако как он понял этот стих? "это я должен учить бхакт Кришны, и тогда мне Кришна дарует бхакти и я стану Ему дорог"


если тут принято, что вы только отвечаете за всех и только вы вправе учить о Истине которую вы видите и ограничиваете только одним образом а в других Её невидите, то за меня отвечать не надо другим.

если вы поняли для себя этот стих так "это я должен учить бхакт Кришны, и тогда мне Кришна дарует бхакти и я стану Ему дорог", то мне Кришна объяснил, что "любой" кто знает Изначальную Личность как Она есть и открывает преданным эту Тайну, является для Бхагавана в этом мире самым дорогим слугой.

Но я вижу, что вы сами еще лично не знаете Кришну как Он есть, а кто Его узнал и хочет о Нем рассказать, не даете говорить о Нем, вы это право преватизировали своей парампарой, по этому ваша Истина существует лишь в рамках вашей парампары (религии), а я говорю о Высшем Аспекте Абсолютной Истине Бхагаван у которой нет границ, Она безгранична и Совершенна и не ограничена одним Личным образом.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Я вижу, что это ваша фантазия. Кришна не стал бы такое через вас нам проповедовать. ))


это может знать только Сам Кришна, это вам лично Кришна сказал или вы просто как всегда фантазируете в своем уме? 




> Вы же нам высшую тайну здесь не открываете )Ваша тайна какая-то расплывчатая.


а вы хотите все сразу? Она открывается и познается постепенно друг мой.





> Да, майавади!


прежде чем так кричать и вашать такие ярлыки на людей, изучите хотябы Истиный смысл определения этого слова, а потом глядите постепенно и на Высшую Тайну о проявлениях Бхагавана, обратите внимание своего ума, а не только на иллюзию Высшего Аспекта Абсолютной Истины, который вы вместили в один образ и в рамки своей личной религии.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Так разыгрывается карта надежды на мессианство, избранность, чтобы быть "самим дорогим слугой". 
> Когда не слушают, смеются или банят, даже применяется сравнение с шакти-авеша-аватарой Иисусом Христом... 
> Спрашивается, к чему такие сложности? Когда можно просто спокойно и счастливо - насколько позволяет мат. мир и судьба - жить в своем естественном положении слуг Ачарьев парампары.


хороший вопрос, спросите его у себя в Душе у Параматмы.

может вы всеже услышите ответ Параматмы.

Вы забыли о "Высшей цели" преданного, по этому для вас естественное положение жить в материальном мире и быть слугами Ачарьев парампары, а не жить с Кришной в Его Духовной обители, и для этого стремится занять естественное положение в материальном мире как Садху и Духовный Учитель.

----------


## Амира

> я не ищу чистого служения Кришне, я Его уже нашел в своей Душе.


Как то двусмысленно звучит. Вы не ищете чистого служения Кришне потому что вы нашли Кришну в своей душе? И вам поэтому не нужно чистое преданное служение Ему? А вы это кто? Если вы это тело то душа принадлежит вам как телу? Или если вы душа, то зачем писать что вы (как человек) нашли Кришну в своей душе? Тогда надо было сказать что вы нашли Кришну в себе. И в каком смысле вы нашли Кришну в своей душе - поняли что ваша душа частичка Кришны? В ваших словах столько двусмысленности и отклонений от преданного служения, а ведь мы их рассматриваем именно с этой позиции, что трудно понять их смысл.




> Гуру нужен вначале для того, чтобы вы через Него и Шастры нашли,проявили Истинного Гуру в себе и сами становились Гуру и Садху.


Я согласна с вами такие высокие цели и нужно ставить перед собой. И Прабхупада говорил о том же, что каждый его ученик должен сам стать гуру, садху и чистым преданным.




> когда вы станете Гуру или Садху, вы будете использовать схему Параматма, Шастры и Брахман.


Что значит третье слово Брахман? У него ведь много значений? Было бы понятно если бы вы написали Верховная Личность Бога или Бхагаван.
Но вся проблема в том что вы считаете Брахман, т.е. безличную форму выше чем личностные формы, хотя мы и давали вам ссылки на Шастры, подтверждающие, что личностная форма стоит выше безличного Брахмана, сам Кришна описывает это. Если же вы считаете, что достигли такого уровня, что черпаете знание непосредственно от Праматмы, пребывающей в вашем сердце, то хочу вам напомнить, что Параматма прежде всего исполняет желания каждого. Поэтому, если вы хотите найти ложного гуру или получить подтверждение что Брахман первичен, то вы и получите это, согласно вашему желанию. Поэтому истинность всегда проверяется по Шастрам. И если истина которую вы получили от Параматмы не согласуется с Шастрами, то вы заблуждаетесь.





> Всевышний привел меня сюда для того, чтобы я вам еще раз показал слова ваших же Духовных Учителей и слова Кришны в Шастрах, которые вы игнарируете, из за чего Вы Абсолютную Истину искажаете и ограничиваете своей личной религией.


Да, возможно мы не совершенны. Но наша вера основана на практическом опыте нашем собственном и наших ачарьев. Все они были совершенными личностями, которые писали свои книги не только на опыте предыдущих ачарьев, но и на своем собственном опыте, который подтверждает опыт предыдущих ачарьев и выводы священных писаний. Почему мы не должны им верить, а должны верить вам?





> среди Вашей религии есть Духовный Гуру, который возмет на себя ответственность заявить, что Учитель Порфирий Корнеевич Иванов не является Истиным Духовнам Учителем (Аватарой Кришны) в парампаре? или заявить, что вне вашей религии не может быть Истинного Духовного Учителя - авеша Аватары Кришны?


Признаки аватары описаны в шастрах. Вы сами сначала объясните, почему Иванов П.К. по вашему мнению аватара Кришны? Он разве говорил о Кришне?





> 6.29  Кришна говорит: Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ — пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа, повсюду.


Видеть Брахмана во всем вайшнав проходит еще в первом классе, а для мудрецов и йогов это вершина совершенства. Наша же цель в другом - в любви и преданности  Кришне. 





> Но я вижу, что вы сами еще лично не знаете Кришну как Он есть, а кто Его узнал и хочет о Нем рассказать, не даете говорить о Нем, вы это право преватизировали своей парампарой, по этому ваша Истина существует лишь в рамках вашей парампары (религии), а я говорю о Высшем Аспекте Абсолютной Истине Бхагаван у которой нет границ, Она безгранична и Совершенна и не ограничена одним Личным образом.


Мы признаем все образы Верховной Личности Бога, но Кришна сам говорит что первичным является Его образ пастушка (Кришны, Говинды, Шьямасундары, Гопалы - все эти имена указывают на одну и ту же личность). Изначальная Верховная Личность Бога не безлична, как вы считаете и что уже из безличного исходят все личностные формы, которые по вашему являются вторичными. Поэтому не нужно проповедывать свои ложные теории под видом блага. Любить безличное значит никого не любить. Поэтому все ваши слова о любви пусты.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Хорошие две последние лекции, вышли в эфир, и на эти все темы - тоже...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

и

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Как то двусмысленно звучит. Вы не ищете чистого служения Кришне потому что вы нашли Кришну в своей душе?


искать и найти это двусмысленно?




> И вам поэтому не нужно чистое преданное служение Ему?


найти Кришну в себе, это значит в Душе слышать и узнавать Кришну среди голосов ложного Эго, что Он хочет от вас и узнавать Его во всех других существах и проявлениях бытия, а также в Шастрах.




> А вы это кто?


индивидуальное Истинное Я Души.




> Или если вы душа, то зачем писать что вы (как человек) нашли Кришну в своей душе?


разве "я" такое писал? я употребляю слово "я".

Истинное индивидуальное "Я" это и есть Душа (Атман).




> Тогда надо было сказать что вы нашли Кришну в себе.


я говорю и в себе и в Душе, что является тождественным понятием.




> И в каком смысле вы нашли Кришну в своей душе - поняли что ваша душа частичка Кришны?


узнал Его Личный голос в себе, среди голосов Ложного Эго.




> В ваших словах столько двусмысленности и отклонений от преданного служения, а ведь мы их рассматриваем именно с этой позиции, что трудно понять их смысл.


с какой позиции? какие отклонения?




> Что значит третье слово Брахман? У него ведь много значений?


разве у Истины может быть много значений?




> Было бы понятно если бы вы написали Верховная Личность Бога или Бхагаван.


Брахман это и есть Аспект проявления Верховной Личности Бхагавана.  




> Но вся проблема в том что вы считаете Брахман, т.е. безличную форму выше чем личностные формы, хотя мы и давали вам ссылки на Шастры, подтверждающие, что личностная форма стоит выше безличного Брахмана, сам Кришна описывает это.



чего? где я такое говорил? вам не надоело мне приписывать то, что я не говорил и вешать на меня ваши фантазии и ярлыки? 

Личностная форма Бхагавана это не Брахман, а Сам Бхагаван в проявленном образе,) прямые Аватары Бхагавана это не индивидуальные дживы, Душа, Атман (Брахман).)  




> Если же вы считаете, что достигли такого уровня, что черпаете знание непосредственно от Праматмы, пребывающей в вашем сердце, то хочу вам напомнить, что Параматма прежде всего исполняет желания каждого.


я знаю это и что из этого следует?





> Поэтому истинность всегда проверяется по Шастрам. И если истина которую вы получили от Параматмы не согласуется с Шастрами, то вы заблуждаетесь.


вы читаете, что я вам написал?

схема Параматма, Шастры и Брахман.

вы видите в этой схеме слово Шастры? то как в этой схеме Параматма может противоречить Шастрам?


то, что я услышал от Параматмы и говорю вам, противоречит Шастрам? примеры пожалуйста.  





> Поэтому, если вы хотите найти ложного гуру или получить подтверждение что Брахман первичен, то вы и получите это, согласно вашему желанию.


с чего вы взяли, что я хочу такую глупость? может вы этого сами хотите раз мне приписываете эту чепуху? 




> Почему мы не должны им верить, а должны верить вам?


с чего вы решили, что я противоречу им? я же вам привожу примеры только ваших же Ачарьев и цитаты из Шастр, почему вы нехотите их услушать как они есть, а слышите лишь то, что вам удобно?




> Признаки аватары описаны в шастрах. Вы сами сначала объясните, почему Иванов П.К. по вашему мнению аватара Кришны? Он разве говорил о Кришне


Он обладал качествами и Атрибутами Бхагавана. 

конечно Он говорил кто в Нем Лично проявился и чье это Истинное Учение и в чем Его миссия.

это Его послание и Его священый Гимн (Мантра).

"СЛАВА ЖИЗНИ!"

Люди Господу верили как Богу,
А Он сам к нам на Землю пришел.
Смерть как таковую изгонит,
А Жизнь во славу введет.

Где люди возьмутся на этом Бугре,
Они громко скажут Слово:
"Это есть наше райское место,
Человеку слава безсмертна!"





> Видеть Брахмана во всем вайшнав проходит еще в первом классе, а для мудрецов и йогов это вершина совершенства. Наша же цель в другом - в любви и преданности Кришне.


если вы не стремитесь и не следуете к Высшей цели Бхакти, то это будет иллюзией Бхакти. Истиная Любовь к Кришне, это прийти к Кришне в Его обители, а не наслаждатся материальным миром, об этом вас Кришна не просил. Он просил вас отказаться Сознантельно от привязоностей к объетам материального мира и личной выгоды ради Него.




> Мы признаем все образы Верховной Личности Бога, но Кришна сам говорит что первичным является Его образ пастушка (Кришны, Говинды, Шьямасундары, Гопалы - все эти имена указывают на одну и ту же личность).


где вы такое видели или слышали, чтоб Кришна такое говорил? что значит первичный? лучше или совершений чем другой Его образ? вы понимаете слово тождественность всех Личных образов Бхагавана? вы хотите один образ Высшей Личности Бхагавана сделать лучше других? это принцип вашей религии?

разговор зашел в чем разница между Телом Бхагавана и Его Личностными образами, и что изначальная Личность Бхагаван в своем Теле Параматма источник всех своих воплощений в свои Личные образы, а не то, что вы утвержаете, что один из Личностных образов Постушка Гопала, является Источником других Личностных образов Бхагавана. 





> Изначальная Верховная Личность Бога не безлична, как вы считаете и что уже из безличного исходят все личностные формы, которые по вашему являются вторичными.


как можно Личность считать безличной Амира? не чудите.)

вам надо для начало почитать и изучить, что есть Личность и что есть такое Её Личностные образы.)




> Поэтому не нужно проповедывать свои ложные теории под видом блага. Любить безличное значит никого не любить. Поэтому все ваши слова о любви пусты.


По этому ненадо говорить чепухи, чтобы не выглядить глупо, есть Изначальная Абсолютная Личность Бхагаван, которая через свои Личностные образы проявляет свои качества и Атребуты.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Он обладал качествами и Атрибутами Бхагавана.


Перечислите, какими именно?




> конечно Он говорил кто в Нем Лично проявился и чье это Истинное Учение и в чем Его миссия.


И кто же в нем проявился? Почему сразу не отвечаете?




> где вы такое видели или слышали, чтоб Кришна такое говорил? что значит первичный? лучше или совершений чем другой Его образ? вы понимаете слово тождественность всех Личных образов Бхагавана? вы хотите один образ Высшей Личности Бхагавана сделать лучше других? это принцип вашей религии?


ССылки уже 2 раза размещал. Почитайте сначала внимательно.
Это не принцип религии, это цель всех Вед - познать Кришну!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> среди Вашей религии есть Духовный Гуру, который возмет на себя ответственность заявить, что Учитель Порфирий Корнеевич Иванов не является Истиным Духовнам Учителем (Аватарой Кришны) в парампаре? или заявить, что вне вашей религии не может быть Истинного Духовного Учителя - авеша Аватары Кришны?


Это может сделать любой, а не только Гуру. 
Когда вас спрашивают про парампару, вы должны привести *цепь вашей ученической преемственности* от Порфирия Иванова прямо до Кришны. Истинный Гуру может ее показать. Иначе любой может назваться Гуру, поэтому для защиты от глупцов и мошенников существует принцип парампары.  





> Но я вижу, что вы сами еще лично не знаете Кришну как Он есть,


Да-да, вы же у нас "гуру" - вам положено видеть. 





> а кто Его узнал и хочет о Нем рассказать, не даете говорить о Нем


Непонятно, как это вы "гуру", но вам можно запретить о говорить о Кришне. Это простите, и не гуру вовсе. 

Поскольку вы выступаете на позиции гуру - вы найдите сначала тех, кто хочет вручить вам свою жизнь и душу. Для этого издавайте книги, идите к людям, проповедуйте. Создайте общество тех, кто признает вас Гуру. Хотя бы сделайте форум, преодолейте из любви к Кришне все препятствия - вот и проверим, а правда Кришна хочет вас использовать как Гуру? Или это вас так занесло - стать самопровозглашенным "гуру"? 

Что же вы нашими ресурсами-то пользуетесь ))) Мы здесь и без вас о Кришне УЖЕ знаем, у нас всех уже есть гуру. 

При этом главное, что о Самом Кришне вы и не говорите. Вы говорите о Его личностном аспекте, о Бхагаване. Но все что вам про Кришну положено знать, уже сказано в *наших* книгах. 

Или где про Самого Кришну слова вашего гуру Порфирия Иванова? Стихи про Бога люди пишут миллионами. 

Вот в Самаре есть клуб "Белый медведь" - так все знают, что Порфирий Иванов учит моржеванию, но простите, народ там пьющий, едящий мясо и прочее.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> это может знать только Сам Кришна, это вам лично Кришна сказал или вы просто как всегда фантазируете в своем уме? 
> 
> 
> 
> а вы хотите все сразу? Она открывается и познается постепенно друг мой.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> прежде чем так кричать и вашать такие ярлыки на людей, изучите хотябы Истиный смысл определения этого слова, а потом глядите постепенно и на Высшую Тайну о проявлениях Бхагавана, обратите внимание своего ума, а не только на иллюзию Высшего Аспекта Абсолютной Истины, который вы вместили в один образ и в рамки своей личной религии.


Кришна в БГ говорит совсем о другом. А вы это толкуете на свой лад, да еще и приписываете, что это Кришна через вас нам тут философию пустоты вещает. ))

Кришна - это не один из образов Бхагавана. Это сам Бхагаван. Кришна - это имя вмещает в себя все его качества и остальные имена. И это не рамки религии, а совсем наоборот.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

3.7. Категорически запрещается (с отключением от форума – баном):

3.7.2. Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

---------------------


Спрашивается, зачем тратить время на человека, который никого не слушает, а сам пришел сюда учить? 
Если только понаблюдать все разнообразие существующих в стране культов, как люди смешивают это все... 
И кого здесь только не видели...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...B2%D0%B8%D1%87


Религиовед Е. Г. Балагушкин пишет, что в молодости Иванов «ничем не выделялся из числа своих сверстников, ничто не предвещало его будущую аскетическую и пророческую линию жизни. Но вот 25 апреля 1933 г., в возрасте 35 лет, Иванов пережил духовный перелом и стал задумываться о смысле человеческого существования, искать его в единении с Природой и в отказе от „неестественных“ потребностей в пище, одежде и жилище»[28]. По словам Иванова, у него «Природою родилось сознание»[28]. Духовный перелом в жизни Иванова Балагушкин определяет как «*харизматическое пробуждение*», явление многократно наблюдавшееся и описанное, но ещё далеко не полностью изученное и понятное[28].

Религиовед А. А. Радугин рассматривает историю харизматического пробуждения более подробно[4]. Он анализирует ранние автобиографические работы Иванова (в частности, дневник «История и метод моей закалки», 1951), из которых следует, что «зёрнушко Идеи о необходимости познания Природы и самозащиты от неё» зрело у Иванова ещё с самого детства, с 7-летнего возраста, когда у него на глазах погиб от вихря в степи его родной дед. В 35-летнем возрасте важную роль сыграла встреча Иванова с человеком, который ходил зимой без шапки и не боялся морозов, простуд и заболеваний. Иванов пишет: «Меня вдруг озарила мысль, что человек закалённый может не бояться Природы. В самом человеке есть силы сопротивляться Природе, и что эти силы и я, и каждый человек может и должен иметь и развивать ещё дальше»[4]. Далее, Радугин обращает внимание, что существенную роль в харизматическом пробуждении сыграли «*вещие сны*»[примечание 7]. 


В учении Иванова специалисты находят много элементов неоязычества[70][84][85][86] и неохристианства[87]. Наблюдается сходство с традициями даосизма, йоги, буддизма[3][88]. При этом подчёркивается *чисто российское происхождение учения и отсутствие влияния восточных традиций*[88].

В современном движении последователей Иванова (ивановцах) можно выделить два направления: одни придерживаются в основном идей закаливания, оздоровления организма, другие — склоняются к религиозно-мистической составляющей учения[89]. *Частью своих последователей Иванов фактически обожествляется.* По их мнению, он явил в себе все нравственные идеалы христианства[90]. В религиоведческой литературе ивановцы рассматриваются как новое религиозное движение[8][84][91]. Однако отмечается, что наблюдается значительное преобладание светского направления над религиозно-культовым[8][4].

По оценке Балагушкина Иванов стал «*наиболее видным и влиятельным лидером неоязычества*»[69].

Религиовед А. А. Радугин, отмечая значительные личные достижения Иванова в закаливании организма, обращает также внимание на то, что Иванов стремился научить этому других людей, чтобы они были здоровыми людьми, «живущими в согласии с Природой»[4]. Иванов занимался целительством. По мнению Радугина свидетельства многих людей подтверждают факт, что Иванов добивался больших результатов в исцелении больных. «Слава о его чудесных способностях распространилась по всему Советскому Союзу и к нему приезжали больные со всей страны»[4].

Религиовед В. В. Мильков отмечает, что Порфирий Иванов за выдающиеся способности и огромный авторитет был назван «*русским богом*»[70]. Мильков считает Иванова основателем самого многочисленного направления современного неоязычества. По мнению Милькова Иванов «не противопоставлял себя христианству, но был совершенно свободен от догм, личным примером утверждая доброжелательность, открытость, отказ от лжи и лицемерия, умеренность в потреблении благ»[70].

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ивановцы в основном люди простые, скромные и бедные (некоторые готовы платить членские взносы за теплый вагончик), закаляют дух купаниями в холодной воде, смотрят, как под стопами растапливаются дырочки в снегу, тянут руки к солнцу. Основной контингент сегодня - советские пенсионеры, это у них такой клуб по интересам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы забыли о "Высшей цели" преданного, по этому для вас естественное положение жить в материальном мире и быть слугами Ачарьев парампары, а не жить с Кришной в Его Духовной обители, и для этого стремится занять естественное положение в материальном мире как Садху и Духовный Учитель.


*Жить* в своем естественном положении слуг Кришны и Ачарьев парампары - это не то же самое, что *стремиться занять положение* Садху и Гуру ))) 

Положение слуги - вечное, сознающая себя душа не стремится его занять. Как сахар не стремится стать сладким.

Я говорю о первом (о том, чтобы жить и в материальном мире в своем естественном положении слуг Кришны) - а вы о втором (*занять* чье-то положение). 


Каждый говорит о том, что сознает. 

Так кто из нас стремится занять положение "Садху и Духовного Учителя"? Явно вы, поскольку в вашем сознании это, вы и проецируете это на других. При этом вы уверены, что все это вам Параматма диктует! ))))

_____________

Ну и возвращаясь в теме парампары, Сам Кришна говорит, что не тот Его преданный, кто говорит, что он Его преданный. 
Но Его преданный - это преданный его преданного. 

Всё для того, чтобы защитить души от самозваных "гуру".
Так что ждем вашу парампару - поименно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если Андрею Зарубину его голос сказал, что "есть новая формула Параматма-шастры-Брахман", то я отвечу, что говорит ему Параматма в парампаре. 


_"Параматма конечно же, ведет... только кого? 
Тех, чье сознание малоразвито. Например, птиц во время перелета. 

Но для существ в человеческой форме с развитым сознанием предназначена формула гуру-шастры-садху. 

И чем более развито сознание  человека, тем более он придерживается этой формулы, поскольку слуга Кришны будет передавать это знание другим, а людей правильно обучать именно так, чтобы их не обманывали самозванцы.  Конечно, когда твой гуру не в парампаре и ты не ищешь общения с истинными святыми-садху, ты и будешь придумывать свое. Но ты не Гуру, и никому не интересны твои выдуманные формулы, основанные только на твоем несовершенном опыте, более того: поскольку ты не совершенен и тебе присущи все ошибки обусловленных душ, следовать за тобой опасно. Формула Гуру-шастры-Садху защищает людей от выдумок своих путей, от самозванцев. Я привела тебя на этот форум, и теперь ты можешь искать своего Гуру в парампаре, кто поведут тебя к Кришне дальше. А если ты хочешь основать свое учение с выдуманными формулами, то нет на это Моей Воли. Порфирий Иванов тебой недоволен, говорил вести себя скромно, а ты сам "Гуру" из себя строишь, формулы выдумываешь, людей обманываешь."_ 

Вот что на самом деле сказала Параматма Андрею Зарубину ))

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Это может сделать любой, а не только Гуру.


Лишь Истиный Гуру обладает трансцедентальными знаниями.

Вы лично этими знаниями не обладаете.

советую Вам не отвечать за Истинного Духовного Учителя, когда сами не являетесь им. 




> Когда вас спрашивают про парампару, вы должны привести цепь вашей ученической преемственности от Порфирия Иванова прямо до Кришны.


Вы элементарных знаний не имеете, Аватара Бхагавана воплощается вне парампары.)

Парампара это цепь преемственности передачи ЗНАНИЙ о Бхагаване от учителя к ученикам в индийской культуре.

Аватаре парампара не нужна, Он Сам Источник этих знаний.)   




> Истинный Гуру может ее показать.


Он не Гуру Он Аватара, если Вы конечно понимаете смысл и разницу этого слова.

это нисхождения Высшего Аспекта Бхагавана в человеческих облик,образ.  

Бхагаван в образе Господа Кришны говорит:

Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в облике человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего.




> Иначе любой может назваться Гуру, поэтому для защиты от глупцов и мошенников существует принцип парампары.


Аватара обладает способностью и качествами, которыми необладает воплощеная освобожденая индивидуальная Душа, даже Истиный Гуру.

Аватаре Бхагавана ненужны принципы парампары, Его Божественные способности и качества Ишвары свидетельствуют о том кто Он.




> Да-да, вы же у нас "гуру" - вам положено видеть.


я вижу Истину как Она есть по милости своего Учителя Бхагавана.




> Непонятно, как это вы "гуру", но вам можно запретить о говорить о Кришне. Это простите, и не гуру вовсе.


вы лично в своем уме лишь не даете мне говорить о Высшей Личности как Она есть и пытаетесь эту вашу иллюзию ума проявить в действительности, но в действительности я уже говорю о Ней и в не иллюзорной реальности вашего материального ума.   




> Поскольку вы выступаете на позиции гуру - вы найдите сначала тех, кто хочет вручить вам свою жизнь и душу.


я указатель к Истине, мне вручать свою жизнь и душу не надо уважаемая.) вручите её лучше самой Истине, а не иллюзии своего ума. 





> Для этого издавайте книги, идите к людям, проповедуйте.Создайте общество тех, кто признает вас Гуру.


Всевышнему виднее где мне проповедовать, что проповедовать и как проповедовать. Это не вам уважаемая решать.




> Хотя бы сделайте форум, преодолейте из любви к Кришне все препятствия - вот и проверим, а правда Кришна хочет вас использовать как Гуру? Или это вас так занесло - стать самопровозглашенным "гуру"?


этот форум принадлежит моему Истинному Отцу, по этому Он привел меня сюда. Он уже создал Его для своих преданных, не разумно создавать еще один дом там, где он уже есть. 




> Что же вы нашими ресурсами-то пользуетесь )))


Он ваш также как и мой.




> Мы здесь и без вас о Кришне УЖЕ знаем, у нас всех уже есть гуру.


знать и осознавать разные вещи.

слуга Гуру не понимает что говорит ему же его Гуру, это интересно, где ваш ИСТИННЫЙ Гуру?, пусть Он нас рассудит, я хочу услышать Его, а не Его слугу не обладающего Истиными знаниями и своим невежеством грешит перед Истиной.

вот и проверим уважаемая в сравнении, кто Истину говорит, а кто прибывает в заблуждении (иллюзии).  




> При этом главное, что о Самом Кришне вы и не говорите.


вмысле? вы же не согласны как и что я говорю о Самом Кришне.) в этом причина нашего разговора. Вы даже этой Истинной причины не видите и не осознаете?,) 




> Или где про Самого Кришну слова вашего гуру Порфирия Иванова? Стихи про Бога люди пишут миллионами.


Вы так и непоняли Истины в Его словах? 

Люди Господу верили как Богу,
А Он сам к нам на Землю пришел.

Бхагаван в этой мантре (Гимне) говорит, что Он Сам Лично пришел на землю.

Люди верили Господу как Богу, а Он сам Лично к Ним пришел а облике человека, для того чтобы сделать человека Сознательно бессмертным.




> Но все что вам про Кришну положено знать, уже сказано в наших книгах.


Учение в Духе Аватара, это путь к Нему на практике, для этого Он постоянно и воплощается.

в книгах сказано, а в воплощении показано личным примером как идти к Истине.

прочитать и познать (осознать) прочитанное это разные вещи уважаемая.





> Вот в Самаре есть клуб "Белый медведь" - так все знают, что Порфирий Иванов учит моржеванию, но простите, народ там пьющий, едящий мясо и прочее.


назватся преданным, не значит еще быть им.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Перечислите, какими именно?


Джнана («знание»)
Вайрагья («отрешённость»)
Яшаса («слава»)
Вирья («сила»)
Айшварья («богатство»)
Шри («красота»)

Атрибуты - Повелитель Природы (Ишвара), Учитель людей (джив)- Спаситель Душ, Долготерпеливый, Всемогущий в своем сострадании ко всему живущему, доставляющий ему необходимое; очищающий кающихся, милосердный, чтобы человечество не страдало; полон милости и т.д.




> И кто же в нем проявился? Почему сразу не отвечаете?


я же вам уже много раз говорил, кто Он. Вы даже этого непомните? 

Он - АВАТАРА БХАГАВАНА.

перевожу, воплощение Бхагавана в облике человека.




> ССылки уже 2 раза размещал. Почитайте сначала внимательно.
> Это не принцип религии, это цель всех Вед - познать Кришну!


читайте лучше Веды, Они говорят, что у Бхагавана множество Личных образов и все Они равнозначны между собой.

ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> 3.7. Категорически запрещается (с отключением от форума – баном):
> 
> 3.7.2. Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).


я не противоречу ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.

это вы лично сейчас искажаете Его Учение своим невежеством.




> Спрашивается, зачем тратить время на человека, который никого не слушает, а сам пришел сюда учить?


я не сам сюда пришел, я вас не заставляю тратить на меня свое личное время, вы вправе идти своей дорогой, идите я вас не держу, если захотите идти со мной вместе я буду не против.




> И кого здесь только не видели...


меня вы еще не видели.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Ивановцы в основном люди простые, скромные и бедные (некоторые готовы платить членские взносы за теплый вагончик), закаляют дух купаниями в холодной воде, смотрят, как под стопами растапливаются дырочки в снегу, тянут руки к солнцу. Основной контингент сегодня - советские пенсионеры, это у них такой клуб по интересам.


„Не принимайте ничего на веру лишь в силу традиций, хотя бы это и высоко чтилось многими поколениями и в различных местах. Не верьте ничему на том основании, что многие говорят об этом. Не поклоняйтесь слепо вере мудрецов прошлого. Не верьте тому, что вы создали в своем воображении, убедив себя, что это есть божественное откровение. Не верьте ничему лишь на основании авторитета ваших наставников или духовников. После исследования верьте только тому, что вы сами проверили и нашли обоснованным, и только тогда согласуйте с этим свое поведение.“ — Ади Будда.



Вы лично проверили о том, что вам говорят? я могу привести другое, что говорят о Учителя Иванове, почему вы верите им, что они говорят а не мне?

потому что вы незнаете о чем говорите, а лишь верите на слово тем, кто говорит то, что устраивает ваш ум.

вы говорите то во что вы слепо верите, я же говорю то, что я знаю.

кроме того, повторю вам еще раз Истину, не судите Истину по Её последователям, ибо не каждый последователь Истины будет Истиным последователем, изучайте Саму Истину!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Жить в своем естественном положении слуг Кришны и Ачарьев парампары - это не то же самое, что стремиться занять положение Садху и Гуру )))


конечно нет.) если для вас естественное положение быть слугой Ачарьев, то вы уже определили свое место.) вы определитесь кому вы служите Кришне или Ачарьем, Его же слугам.

а вы хотите на двух стульях усидеть.)

Бхагаван в образе Аватара Иисуса Христа говорит:

"Господу Богу твоему поклоняйся и Ему одному служи".




> Я говорю о первом (о том, чтобы жить и в материальном мире в своем естественном положении слуг Кришны) - а вы о втором (занять чье-то положение)


.

быть Истиным слугой Кришны в материальном мире и занимать естественное положение, это значит стремится стать Гуру и Садху, чтобы в дальнейшем покинуть материальный мир и прити к Кришне в Духовный мир.

а вас устраивает ваше положение, по этому вы в этом положении и находитесь. 





> Ну и возвращаясь в теме парампары, Сам Кришна говорит, что не тот Его преданный, кто говорит, что он Его преданный. 
> Но Его преданный - это преданный его преданного.


чего?,) это где такое Кришна сказал?,)

преданный это тот кто слушает Лично Кришну и следует Его Личной воли.) а не личной воли Его преданного,)


Верховный Господь сказал: Тех, чей ум сосредоточен на Моем личностном образе и кто всегда поклоняется Мне с глубокой духовной верой, Я считаю достигшими высшей ступени совершенства.

Но тех, кто поклоняется Мне, безраздельно предавшись Мне и посвящая Мне все свои действия, тех, кто занимается преданным служением и постоянно размышляет обо Мне, сосредоточив на Мне свой ум, - таких людей, о сын Притхи, Я без промедления вызволяю из океана рождения и смерти.

Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.

а вы на ком сосредоточили свой ум на преданном?.)

преданное служение это исполнение Личной воли Кришны, которую Он указал в Шастрах и через своих Аватаров, а также указывает освобожденной Душе в форме Параматмы. Но лишь после этого Совершенный йог может увидеть уже Кришну в других существах, а для этого необходимо сначало прийти к Кришне в Духе, в Душе, через Его волю в Шастрах и Учении Его Аватаров. 




> Всё для того, чтобы защитить души от самозваных "гуру".
> Так что ждем вашу парампару - поименно.


Аватаре не нужна ваша парампара, Он сам Источник этой парампары!

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Параматма конечно же, ведет... только кого? 
> Тех, чье сознание малоразвито. Например, птиц во время перелета. 
> 
> Но для существ в человеческой форме с развитым сознанием предназначена формула гуру-шастры-садху. 
> 
> И чем более развито сознание человека, тем более он придерживается этой формулы, поскольку слуга Кришны будет передавать это знание другим, а людей правильно обучать именно так, чтобы их не обманывали самозванцы. Конечно, когда твой гуру не в парампаре и ты не ищешь общения с истинными святыми-садху, ты и будешь придумывать свое. Но ты не Гуру, и никому не интересны твои выдуманные формулы, основанные только на твоем несовершенном опыте, более того: поскольку ты не совершенен и тебе присущи все ошибки обусловленных душ, следовать за тобой опасно. Формула Гуру-шастры-Садху защищает людей от выдумок своих путей, от самозванцев. Я привела тебя на этот форум, и теперь ты можешь искать своего Гуру в парампаре, кто поведут тебя к Кришне дальше. А если ты хочешь основать свое учение с выдуманными формулами, то нет на это Моей Воли. Порфирий Иванов тебой недоволен, говорил вести себя скромно, а ты сам "Гуру" из себя строишь, формулы выдумываешь, людей обманываешь." 
> 
> Вот что на самом деле сказала Параматма Андрею Зарубину ))


я говорю то, что я услышал от Отца своего, кто из вас может облечить меня в неправде?

в чем выражается моя не скромность? в том, что я вам говорю Истину как она есть?

мое Учение не мое, но пославшего меня.




> Формула Гуру-шастры-Садху защищает людей от выдумок своих путей, от самозванцев.


в каком месте я нарушил вашу формулу? 

где мнения ваших Гуру, где мнения ваших Садху? где слова Высшей Личности из Шастр, которым я противоречу?

за то я вам уже показал множество слов вашего Гуру Прабхупады и цитат из Шастр, которые вы лично нарушили.

ЧЧ Ади 2.88 — Только Личность Бога, источник всех божественных воплощений, достоин называться сваям бхагаваном, «изначальным Господом».
ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.

Прабхупада говорит:
Верховная Личность Бога обладает вечным обликом, недоступным для материального взора и умозрительного познания. Трансцендентный образ Господа можно постичь, лишь занимаясь чистым любовным служением Ему.В этом стихе приводится сравнение с богом Солнца, которого можно увидеть, лишь обладая необходимыми для этого качествами.

ЧЧ Ади 2.28 — Нараяна и Шри Кришна — одна и та же Личность Бога, но, несмотря на это, Они выглядят по-разному.
ЧЧ Ади 2.29 — У одного из Них [Шри Кришны] две руки, в которых Он держит флейту, а у другого [Нараяны] — четыре руки, и в них Он держит раковину, диск, булаву и лотос.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> я говорю то, что я услышал от Отца своего, кто из вас может облечить меня в неправде?
> 
> в чем выражается моя не скромность? в том, что я вам говорю Истину как она есть?
> 
> мое Учение не мое, но пославшего меня.
> 
> 
> 
> в каком месте я нарушил вашу формулу? 
> ...


Дубль 185:
Ключевая шлока «Бхагаватам»
ваданти тат таттва-видас таттвам йадж гйанам адвайам
брахмети параматмети бхагаван ити шабдйате
Бхагаватам, 1.2.11 / Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Ади, 2.11, 2.63 / Джайва-дхарма, гл. 4

ваданти – определяют; тат – ту; таттва-видах – мудрые; таттвам – Абсолютную Истину; йат – которая; гйанам – (есть) знание; адвайам – недвойственное; брахма – Брахман; ити – так; параматма – Параматма; ити – так; бхагаван – Бхагаван; ити – так; шабдйате – называется.
«Сведущие трансценденталисты, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, определяют ее как недвойственную истину и называют безличным Брахманом, локализованной Параматмой и Бхагаваном, Личностью Бога».

*Только Шри Кришна – Сваям Бхагаван, Парама-таттва (Высшая Истина)*
эте чамша-калах пумсах кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
Бхагаватам, 1.3.28 / Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Ади, 2.67,5.79, Мадхья, 9.143,20.156 / Джайва-дхарма, гл. 13

эте – эти; ча – также; амша – полные экспансии; калах – части полных экспансий; пумсах – пуруша-аватары; кришнах – Господь Кришна; ту – но; бхагаван – Верховная Личность Бога; свайам – Сам.
«Все воплощения, такие как Рама и Нрисимха, представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Верховного Господа. *Однако Господь Шри Кришна – изначальная Личность Бога, Сваям Бхагаван».*

*Шри Кришна – источник всего, изначальная причина всех причин*
ишварах парамах кришнах сач-чид-ананда-виграхах
анадир адир говиндах сарва-карана-каранам
Брахма-самхита 5.1/Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Ади,2.107, Мадхья,8.137,20.154,21.35

парамах-ишварах – верховный властелин; кришнах – Господь Кришна; сач-чид-ананда-виграхах – чей образ исполнен вечности, знания и блаженства (сандхини, самвит и хладини); анадих – безначальный; адих – источник всего; говиндах – известный как Господь Говинда, то есть кому служат, занимая в этом все чувства; господствующее божество процесса преданного служения, абхидхейа-таттвы; сарва-карана-каранам – причина всех причин.
*«Шри Кришна, Говинда, исполнен вечности, знания и блаженства. Это Верховная Личность Бога, Бог богов, источник всех воплощений. Не имеющий начала, Он является источником всего, первопричиной всех причин».*
http://sambandha.ru/krishna/


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10620

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10743

*СКОЛЬКО ЕЩЕ РАЗ ВАМ УКАЗАТЬ НА ЯВНОЕ?*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> меня вы еще не видели.


Увидели - не интересно. Типажи всегда одни и те же.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Аватаре не нужна ваша парампара, Он сам Источник этой парампары!


Порфирий Иванов, значит, источник нашей парампары?  И вы ее следующее звено, ее самопроявленный "ачарья", надо полагать. 
Ясно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> чего?,) это где такое Кришна сказал?,)


Принцип _анугатьи_ это также принцип своего рода трансцендентной бюрократии. В материальном мире бюрократия залог застоя, тогда как в духовной сфере трансцендентная бюрократия приводит к обретению истинного прибежища у Кришны, который говорит в Ади Пуране:

_йе ме бхакта-джанах партха на ме бхакташ ча те джанах
мад бхактанан ча йе бхактас те ме бхактатама матах_

"Те, кто утверждают, что непосредственно преданы Мне—поддельные преданные; настоящие преданные - те, кто преданы Моим преданным". 

Один из учеников Шрилы Бхактисидханты Сарасвати однажды вспоминал о своем Гуру Махарадже: 

«Сиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур всегда задавал людям вопрос: "Под чьим руководством проходит ваше преданное служение Кришне?" 

Как правило, они отвечали: "Нет, нет, меня интересует непосредственно Господь Кришна или Господь Рама". 

Затем, когда они уходили, наш Гуру Махарадж говорил: "У него нет преданности". Он отвергал таких людей как подражателей. Такого рода преданность - расплывчатая преданность. Она не приняла еще никаких конкретных очертаний, поскольку они игнорируют _ашраю, дающих убежище преданных из окружения Господа_. Это величайшее испытание на преданность.

Мораль: Кришна не один. Царь всегда находится в окружении своей свиты, своего великолепного двора. Тот, кто действительно хочет приблизиться к царю, должен делать это через установленное посредство. Кришну всегда окружает огромная иерархия, огромная бюрократия, и обратиться непосредственно к Нему невозможно. Тот, кто на самом деле хочет обратиться к Нему, должен избрать правильное посредство и руководство. Он не может не прославлять преданных и не склоняться перед их великодушием. Только с помощью преданных мы можем оказаться подле Кришны. Должны ли мы думать, что можно перепрыгнуть через всю свиту и обратиться прямо к царю? Это нереально. Кто-то может вести себя как великий преданный Кришны, но если он отвергает преданных, значит его преданность еще не приняла реальных очертаний--она еще весьма расплывчата. Он очень далек от Кришны».

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> СКОЛЬКО ЕЩЕ РАЗ ВАМ УКАЗАТЬ НА ЯВНОЕ?


нет разницы между Нараяной и Кришной это одна и таже Изначальная Личность Бхагаван.

ЧЧ Ади 2.110 — Стало быть, Господь Чайтанья — это Высшая Абсолютная Истина. Если назвать Его Кширодакашайи Вишну, это не прибавит Ему славы.
ЧЧ Ади 2.111 — Однако в устах искреннего преданного эти слова не будут ложью. К Нему [Господу Чайтанье] приложимы все имена, ибо Он — изначальный Господь.
ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.
ЧЧ Ади 2.113 — Одни говорят, что Кришна — это Сам Нара-Нараяна, а другие — что это Сам Вамана.
ЧЧ Ади 2.114 — Некоторые называют Кришну воплощением Кширодакашайи Вишну. Все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны.


СКОЛЬКО ЕЩЕ РАЗ ВАМ УКАЗАТЬ НА ЯВНОЕ?

Учитесь читать и осознавать что читаете друг мой.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Принцип анугатьи это также принцип своего рода трансцендентной бюрократии. В материальном мире бюрократия залог застоя, тогда как в духовной сфере трансцендентная бюрократия приводит к обретению истинного прибежища у Кришны, который говорит в Ади Пуране:
> 
> йе ме бхакта-джанах партха на ме бхакташ ча те джанах
> мад бхактанан ча йе бхактас те ме бхактатама матах
> 
> "Те, кто утверждают, что непосредственно преданы Мне—поддельные преданные; настоящие преданные - те, кто преданы Моим преданным".


это кто говорит сам Кришна?,)

я слышад от Кришны другое,)

Кришна говорит:
Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.




> Один из учеников Шрилы Бхактисидханты Сарасвати однажды вспоминал о своем Гуру Махарадже: 
> 
> «Сиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур всегда задавал людям вопрос: "Под чьим руководством проходит ваше преданное служение Кришне?" 
> 
> Как правило, они отвечали: "Нет, нет, меня интересует непосредственно Господь Кришна или Господь Рама".


мое преданное служение проходит под руководством Учения Аватара Кришны, Указаний Кришны в Шастрах и указаний Кришны через Параматму.





> Затем, когда они уходили, наш Гуру Махарадж говорил: "У него нет преданности". Он отвергал таких людей как подражателей. Такого рода преданность - расплывчатая преданность. Она не приняла еще никаких конкретных очертаний, поскольку они игнорируют ашраю, дающих убежище преданных из окружения Господа. Это величайшее испытание на преданность.



если это есть Истина, то почему Он не говорил это им лично,) а говорил лишь тогда когда Они уходили да и только своим ученикам.)


зато я слышал от Кришны другое!

Бхагаван в образе Господа Кришны Говорит: Бхагавад Гита глава 18.

стих 61
Верховный Господь, о Aрджуна, пребывает в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно находятся в машине, созданной материальной энергией.

стих 62
Предайся Ему безоговорочно, о потомок рода Бхараты. По Его милости ты обретешь трансцендентный покой и достигнешь Его вечной обители.


Вы понимаете о чем тут говорит вам Кришна?

Предайся безоговорочно Кришне в своем сердце (Душе), в котором Он прибывает в форме Параматмы и направляет скитания всех живых существ.


а подозрительные второстепеные Пураны с вырваными контекстами из них, противоречищие самому Кришне, с непонятным переводом и непонятным источником это серьезно уважаемая.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> мое преданное служение проходит под руководством Учения Аватара Кришны, Указаний Кришны в Шастрах и указаний Кришны через Параматму.


Ваша схема лже-аватар-шастры-Параматма ошибочна. 

Ваш "аватар" не указан в шастрах, и потому это не аватар Кришны. Все ваше понимание только от того, что вы читаете книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Это Шрила Прабхупада вас учит, а не Порфирий Иванов. Прабхупада ваш учитель, это он вам преподает шастры, а не Порфирий Иванов. И если принимаете шастры от Шрилы Прабхупады, вы должны принимать их полностью - в том числе указание обратиться к гуру в парампаре, вопрошать его смиренно и служить ему. А не стряпать свои измышления. 




> Бхагаван в образе Господа Кришны Говорит: Бхагавад Гита глава 18.
> 
> стих 61
> Верховный Господь, о Aрджуна, пребывает в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно находятся в машине, созданной материальной энергией.
> 
> стих 62
> Предайся Ему безоговорочно, о потомок рода Бхараты. По Его милости ты обретешь трансцендентный покой и достигнешь Его вечной обители.
> 
> Вы понимаете о чем тут говорит вам Кришна? 
> ...


Вас Параматма направила на этот форум последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, поскольку вы все еще скитаетесь. 
Малоразумных направляет Параматма в самом начале их духовного пути. Предание Богу в сердце - это самое начало духовного пути, когда душа еще не встретила своего гуру. В начале Параматма приводит душу к присутствующему на планете гуру. Следующий этап - принятие присутствующ*им* на планете гуру в парампаре ученика для обучения. Глупцов, несущих сущий вздор и отсебятину, как правило, не принимают. Если найдется милостивый Вайшнав, кто согласится принять - только с этого начинается настоящее обучение ученика служению Богу. Вы мало себе представляете, насколько глупо вы сейчас выглядите в глазах тех, кто действительно учатся служить Кришне и опытны на несколько порядков больше вашего. 

Все ваше вдохновение и запал - только от того, что вы вдохновлены словами Прабхупады, шакти-авеша-аватары Кришны, описанной в шастрах. Вот он и есть ваш гуру. Вас Параматма к нему привела. Он уже ушел с планеты, но есть его последователи в парампаре, действительно идущей от Самого Кришны. 

А ваш т.н. "русский бог" Порфирий Иванов - не аватар Кришны, просто через его учение вы что-то там поняли в самом начале. Можно много через кого что-то первоначальное понять, в Шримад-Бхагаватам  упоминаются как гуру даже животные и явления природы. Это не значит , что они - аватары Кришны.  Шакти-авеша-аватары Кришны должны упоминаться в шастрах, Порфирий Иванов не упоминается.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Ваша схема лже-аватар-шастры-Параматма ошибочна.


это кто сказал? это ваше личное мнение ? Вы знаете Истину? или только фантазируете о Ней в своем уме?




> Ваш "аватар" не указан в шастрах, и потому это не аватар Кришны.


разве?, а мне Отец мой Всевышний показал в Шастрах предсказание о своем личном воплощение "Аватара" в облике Учителя Иванова.

это воплощение Бхагавана произошло по просьбе людей, они просили Его прийти к Ним, чтобы Он утешил их Учением спасения Души и своим Личным примером указал путь к бесмертию в Совершенно Духовной практике, которая вместила в себя все Высшие Аспекты Духовной практики, открытые ранее Кришной в Шастрах.  

От Иоанна 14

16 И Я умолю Отца, и даст вам другого Утешителя, да пребудет с вами вовек,
17 Духа истины, Которого мир не может принять, потому что не видит Его и не знает Его; а вы знаете Его, ибо Он с вами пребывает и в вас будет. 

непримет этого Аватара мир, ибо незнает мир Истины, лишь тот кто всем сердцем ищет Истину для спасения своей Души узнает в нем Всевышнего! и тот кто узнал Истину в себе, узнает Истину в Нем! и сможет принять Его Истиное Совершенное Учение.

Вы Его непризнаете, потому что не знаете Истины как Она есть, по этому не узнаете саму Истину в человеческом облике Учителя Иванова!

От Иоанна 14
26 Утешитель же, Дух Святый, Которого пошлет Отец во имя Мое, научит вас всему и напомнит вам все, что Я говорил вам.

Истинно вам говорю, Он есть наш Истинный Отец, который пришел ради нас в этот мир и страдал ради нас, чтобы мы могли обрести жизнь вечную через Его Совершенное Учение. 




> Все ваше понимание только от того, что вы читаете книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Это Шрила Прабхупада вас учит, а не Порфирий Иванов.


я знал Истину и до чтения книг Шрилы Прабхупады, я не ищу в Нем посредника между Всевышним, Он для вас должен быть указателем как прийти к Кришне в своей Душе, а ВЫ ищите в Шрилы Прабхупаде посредника для общения с Кришной, по этому вы и неслушите и незнаете Кришну в своей Душе и не видите Его когда Он приходит к Нам в облике человека!

вы создали себе множество посредников для общения с Кришной, по этому вы не можете Лично общатся с Ним в своей Душе!

запомните эту Истину уважаемая.

Духовный Гуру должен вас привести Лично к Кришне в совей Душе, чтобы вы Лично с Ним общались, а вы из Них делаете посредников для общения с Кришной и вычеркиваете Параматму из своей схему, по этому вы и потеряли Кришну и незнаете какой Он есть и Истиную Его природу, вы вместили Изначальную Личность лишь в один образ, когда Кришна говорит, Я везде, Я в КАЖДОМ ИЗ ВАС! УСЛЫШТЕ МЕНЯ В СЕБЕ и Я Вас спасу.  

а вы Истину ограничили созданной вами религией, ВАША РЕЛИГИЯ НЕ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ НЕ ЧЕМ ОТ ДРУГИХ РЕЛИГИЙ. Но в своем невежестве вы думаете что Она выше других религий!  

Кришна говорит:

Верховный Господь, о Aрджуна, пребывает в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно находятся в машине, созданной материальной энергией.

Предайся Ему безоговорочно, о потомок рода Бхараты. По Его милости ты обретешь трансцендентный покой и достигнешь Его вечной обители.

запомните эту Истину уважаемая, но вы много пустого говорите и оговариваетесь с Истиной в Шастрах и по этому не слышите в себе Истину Кришну!




> Прабхупада ваш учитель, это он вам преподает шастры, а не Порфирий Иванов.


Мой Истиный Учитель Бхагаван, я не творю себе личных Кумиров и посредников для общения с Кришной в отличии от Вас уважаемая!




> И если принимаете шастры от Шрилы Прабхупады, вы должны принимать их полностью - в том числе указание обратиться к гуру в парампаре, вопрошать его смиренно и служить ему. А не стряпать свои измышления.


с каких пор Шастры принадлежат Прабхупаде? вы в своем уме?

служение Гуру происходит до того момента пока вы неполучите необходимые знания от Него и с помощью этих знаний прийдете Лично к Кришне в своей Душе и Он станет для вас Уже Учителем!




> Вас Параматма направила на этот форум последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, поскольку вы все еще скитаетесь.


это Она вам сказала Лично? или вы опять фантазируете?

еслиб Вы слышали Параматму в своей Душе то и меня бы слушали, так как Она у всех в Душе одна неизменая!




> Малоразумных направляет Параматма в самом начале их духовного пути.


Истина в том уважаемая, что Параматма направляет живое Существо всегда ( а не в начале как в иллюзии вашего ума) и в материальном мире и в Духовном! только ктото это осознает, а ктото думает как вы прибывая в иллюзии, что он лично совершает действия! 




> Вы мало себе представляете, насколько глупо вы сейчас выглядите в глазах тех, кто действительно учатся служить Кришне и опытны на несколько порядков больше вашего.


прийдет время и вы вскоре осознаете насколько глупо и неразумно вы сейчас выглядите в глазах Истины, когда противоречите Ей и выдумываете иллюзию своей Личной Истины приватизируя Её своей парампарой.





> А ваш т.н. "русский бог" Порфирий Иванов - не аватар Кришны, просто через его учение вы что-то там поняли в самом начале. Можно много через кого что-то первоначальное понять, в Шримад-Бхагаватам упоминаются как гуру даже животные и явления природы. Это не значит , что они - аватары Кришны. Шакти-авеша-аватары Кришны должны упоминаться в шастрах, Порфирий Иванов не упоминается.


я вам привел слова Иисуса Христа где Он предсказал об этой Аватаре Кришны.

но а дальше можете фантазировать сколько Душе угодно.)

я так и неуслышал мнения вашего Гуру в парампаре? пусть Он нас расудит, или вы и есть Гуру в парампаре? кто вам дал право за него говорить? Он лично дал вам право говорить за Него?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> нет разницы между Нараяной и Кришной это одна и таже Изначальная Личность Бхагаван.
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 2.110 — Стало быть, Господь Чайтанья — это Высшая Абсолютная Истина. Если назвать Его Кширодакашайи Вишну, это не прибавит Ему славы.
> ЧЧ Ади 2.111 — Однако в устах искреннего преданного эти слова не будут ложью. К Нему [Господу Чайтанье] приложимы все имена, ибо Он — изначальный Господь.
> ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.
> ЧЧ Ади 2.113 — Одни говорят, что Кришна — это Сам Нара-Нараяна, а другие — что это Сам Вамана.
> ЧЧ Ади 2.114 — Некоторые называют Кришну воплощением Кширодакашайи Вишну. Все эти утверждения справедливы и одинаково верны.
> 
> 
> ...


Вы не читаете ссылки, которые я даю? Там объясняется в чем разница между Кришной и Вишну, Нараяной! Смысл тогда в наших перепитиях, если вы слепо повторяете одно и то же, игнорируя то, что вам не нравится? 
Ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху:



> Наша прамана (доказательство)- Шримад-Бхагаватам, который является высшей среди Пуран и естественным комментарием на Веданту. Третья глава первой песни ШБ называется "Кришна - источник всех воплощений". В самом начале этой главы сказано, что в начале творения Господь распространил себя в Пуруша-аватары, которые ответственны за сотворение и поддержание материального космоса. Пуруша-аватары - это Махавишну, Гарбходакашайи-Вишну и Кширодакашайи-Вишну (Параматма). Далее появился Брахма, Кумары и потом перечисляются различные аватары. А в 1.3.28 (главный стих ШБ) сказано, что "Все перечисленные воплощения представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Господа, однако Господь Шри Кришна - изначальная личность Бога (Кришнас ту бхагаван сваям)....".
> 
> Так же в Брахма-самхите (5.1)Кришна назван причиной всех причин и Сам Он не имеет причины. Далее в 5.43 сказано: "Низший слой существования - это Деви-дхама (материальный мир). Выше расположена Махеш-дхама (обитель Шивы). Еще выше находится Хари-дхама (обитель Вишну), и выше всего простирается собственная обитель Кришны - Голока. Я поклоняюсь изначальному Господу - Говинде, который наделил властителей этих низших сфер возможностью править ими".
> 
> Брахма-самхита 5.48: "Брахма и другие повелители материальных миров, исходящих из пор Махавишну, живут лишь на протяжении одного Его выдоха. А сам источник материальных вселенных - Махавишну является всего лишь экспансией полной части Говинды - изначального Господа, которому я поклоняюсь".
> 
> Да, в некоторых текстах Кришну называют восьмым воплощением. Но это нужно воспринимать в широком контексте ведической теологии. Этот широкий контекст означает, что как источник всех энергий, Он может выделить из себя любую экспансию, а потом проявиться через нее, вводя в заблуждение всю вселенную. Ведь Он же Вишва-мохан - тот, кто держит в иллюзии весь мир. Например, я могу построить дом и потом сам выйду из этого дома. Для непосвященного человека я буду считаться порождением дома, но посвященные люди знают, что дом - мое порождение. Поэтому в других местах Он назван Аватари - источник всех аватар (включая Вишну как пуруша-аватары, связанные с творением и поддержанием). *В строгом смысле, между Вишну и Кришной нет онтологической разницы (онтология - наука о происхождении), т.к. это одна и та же личность и одна Таттва. Они отличаются только с позиции расы. По расе Кришна выше, т.к. с Ним возможны самые сокровенные отношения (мадхурья-раса), которые невозможны с Вишну*.


Жирным я выделил. Понятно теперь?
Вот еще http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=506




> Веды называют Бога "бхагаван", что озачает "тот, кто в в полной мере обладает шестью совершенствами (богатством, силой, славой, красотой, знанием и отрешенностью)". Господь Вишну полностью соответствует этому описанию. Однако, *с Господом Вишну можно иметь лишь нейтральные отношения и отношения слуги-господина. Казалось бы, как можно дружить с всемогущим Верховным Господом или быть Ему родителем? На самом деле, Верховный Господь не ограничен ничем. В своей изначальной форме Шри Кришны Господь принимает служение от своих преданных также и в дружеской, родительской и даже супружеской расах (вкусах отношений). Господь Кришна является изначальным источником всех экспансий, и обладает бОльшим количеством трансцендентных качеств, нежели Вишну (Нараяна)*:
> 
> «Изучив различные писания, Шрила Рупа Госвами дает следующий перечень трансцендентных качеств Господа: 1) у Него прекрасная внешность; 2) на Его теле можно обнаружить все благоприятные знаки; 3) Его вид радует глаз; 4) Он излучает сияние; 5) Он силен; 6) вечно юн; 7) замечательный знаток языков; 8) правдив; 9) приятный собеседник; 10) красноречив; 11) высоко образован; 12) очень разумен; 13) гениален; 14) артистичен; 15) необычайно ловок; 16) искусен в делах; 17) благодарен; 18) непреклонен; 19) в совершенстве знает, как поступать согласно времени и обстоятельствам; 20) на все смотрит сквозь призму Вед (авторитетных писаний); 21) чист; 22) владеет собой; 23) решителен; 24) терпелив; 25) снисходителен; 26) непроницаем; 27) самодостаточен; 28) беспристрастен; 29) щедр; 30) религиозен; 31) отважен; 32) сострадателен; 33) почтителен; 34) учтив; 35) терпим; 36) застенчив; 37) защитник предавшихся Ему душ; 38) счастлив; 39) добр к Своим преданным; 40) Им руководит любовь; 41) Он всеблагой; 42) самый могущественный; 43) самый знаменитый; 44) всеобщий любимец; 45) питает пристрастие к Своим преданным; 46) очень притягателен для всех женщин; 47) объект всеобщего поклонения; 48) обладает всеми достояниями; 49) почитаем всеми; 50) верховный повелитель. Верховная Личность Бога обладает всеми пятьюдесятью трансцендентными качествами во всей их полноте, по глубине сравнимой лишь с океаном. Иначе говоря, степень проявления в Нем этих качеств непостижима.
> 
> Как неотъемлемые составные частицы Верховного Господа, индивидуальные живые существа тоже, в незначительной степени, могут проявлять все эти качества, когда становятся Его чистыми преданными. Иначе говоря, преданные до какой-то степени могут обладать перечисленными трансцендентными качествами, но полностью эти качества присутствуют только в Верховной Личности Бога.
> 
> Помимо этого, есть и другие трансцендентные качества, описанные в «Падма-пуране» Господом Шивой для своей жены Парвати и в Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» - в беседе между богиней Земли и царем религии Йамараджей. Там говорится: «Тех, кто хочет стать великим, должны украшать следующие качества: правдивость, чистота, милосердие, настойчивость, отреченность, спокойствие, простота, самообладание, уравновешенность, аскетичность, беспристрастие, выдержка, безмятежность, ученость, знание, непривязанность, богатство, смелость, умение влиять на людей, сила, хорошая память, независимость, тактичность, сияние, терпеливость, добродушие, изобретательность, учтивость, хорошие манеры, решимость, эрудиция, ответственное отношение к своему долгу, обладание всем, что приносит наслаждение, серьезность, стойкость, преданность, слава, почтительность и отсутствие ложного самомнения». Желающие стать великими душами, обязаны обладать всеми этими качествами, поэтому можно не сомневаться, что они есть и у высшей души - Господа Кришны.
> 
> Помимо упомянутых пятидесяти, Господь Кришна обладает еще пятью трансцендентными качествами, которые иногда частично присущи таким личностям, как Господь Брахма или Господь Шива: 51) Он неизменен; 52) всеведущ; 53) вечно обновляется; 54) сач-чид-Ананда (обладает вечным исполненным блаженства телом); 55) обладает всеми мистическими совершенствами.
> ...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да он попросту крадет время преданных. Явно и на христианских форумах его банили (у него П. Иванов - это Дух Святой)... посочувствовать и прекратить общение. По этикету Вайшнавов, на таких не надо тратить столько времени. Кто-то Наполеоном себя считает, а кто-то "гуру". Что тут поделаешь.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Жирным я выделил. Понятно теперь?


смотри друг, я объясню тебе Истину как она есть, что бы тебе стало понятно, в чем суть нашего спора.

спор был начат, с того, что Вы утверждаете, что форма изначальной Личности Бхагавана как Господа Кришны совершеная и из Нее произошли другие формы Бхагавана как Параматма, Брахман, Нараяна Вишну и тд. так? 

1) вы утверждаете, что образ Кришны это изначальная форма Бхагавана Высшей Личности и этот образ Господа Кришны явился совершенным источником всех других форм так?

2) я же говорил, что изначальное трансцедентальное тело Бхагавана - изначальной Личности есть Параматма в которой Он всегда изначально прибывает и из этого трансцедентального тела Бхагавана проявился образ Господа Кришны (обладающий определеными качествами Бхагавана) в которую снизошла изночальная Личность Бхагаван как аватара, так?

форма Господа Кришны в которую снизошла Высшая Личность Бхагаван обладает 64 качествами, вы их перечислили, так? 

а теперь вопрос друг, который определит Истину как Она есть.

Изначальная Личность Бхагавана обладает только 64 качествами или их больше?

Бхагаван прибывая в своем изначальном теле Параматма, в котором присутствуют все Его Бесчисленые Духовные качества в не проявленном состоянии, через различные образы как господь Кришна, как Господь Нараяна, Господь Вишну, Господь Ади Будда, Господь Чайтанья и т.д. Бхагаван нисходя в эти образы проявляет различные свои бесчисленые качества, Господь Кришна обладает по отношению к другим образом большем количеством качеств Бхагавана -изначальной Личности, но есть также другие образы Бхагавана в которые Он нисходит и через эти формы, образы проявляет другие свои качества, которых нет например у Кришны, и т.д. различные образы Бхагавана проявляют различные качества Бхагавана. 

сказать, что образ Господа Кришны, Абсолютен и проявляет Абсолютно все качества Бхагавана нельзя, так как этот определеный Личный образ Бхагавана невмещает все качества Высшей Личности.

по этому изначальным источником всех воплощений Бхагавана в свои Личные образы Господов, является Его трансцедентальное Тело Параматма, в котором прибывают все бесчисленые Духовные качества Высшей Личности.

и когда вы говорите, что ОБРАЗ Господа Кришны является Абсолютным и изначальным источником всех остальных проявлений Высшей Личности, то Вы ограничиваете Высшую Личность лишь 64 качествами, которые она может проявить через образ Господа Кришны.

но Истина в том, что Бхагаван как Абсолютная Высшая Личность обладает бесчислеными Духовными качествами, и все Они скрыты в Его изначальном теле Параматма, из которого по воли Бхагавана происходят все Его воплощения АВАТАРЫ в свои индивидуальные Личностные Божественые образы Господов.

то, что образ Господа Кришны обладает уникальными качествами которых нет в других образах Бхагавана, не говорит, что этот образ есть трансцедентальное Тело Бхагавана, также есть другие личные образы Бхагавана, которые также проявляют уникальные качества Бхагавана, которых нет например у Кришны и их по количеству меньше чем проявляет Господь Кришна, но вместе с тем образ Господа Кришны не может проявить Абсолютно все качества Высшей Личности Бхагавана. Они ВСЕ скрыты в изначальном Теле Бхагавана как Параматма, это Тело изначальное и из Него проявляются все остальные Аватары Бхагавана в различных образах, способные проявить индивидуальные Качества Высшей Личности. Но НЕИЗМЕННОЕ Сознание Я Бхагавана одно и тоже прибывает во всех этих Аватарах.

по этому все Аватары Бхагавана тождествены и равнозначны, так как в Них прибывает она и таже изначальная Личность Бхагавана.



ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.


Говорится, что Всевышний, Бхагаван, обладает """""""""бесчисленными духовными качествами""""""""""", из которых принято выделять шесть основных. В «Вишну-пуране» (6.5.79) ведийский риши Парашара перечисляет эти шесть качеств, называемых санскритским термином «бхага»:


Теперь тебе понятна Истина как Она есть друг ?

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Да он попросту крадет время преданных. Явно и на христианских форумах его банили (у него П. Иванов - это Дух Святой)... посочувствовать и прекратить общение. По этикету Вайшнавов, на таких не надо тратить столько времени. Кто-то Наполеоном себя считает, а кто-то "гуру". Что тут поделаешь.


Истина в том, что Учитель Иванов П.К. есть Святой Дух, по вашей религии это переводится как АВАТАРА Бхагавана.

Истина может обернутся так уважаемая, что ктото себя считая в праве говорить за всех вайшнавов и Гуру в парампаре, указывать им с кем говорить, а с кем нет, окажется глупцом смеющемся над тем, что Бхагаван Лично действительно воплотился в Учителе Иванове и открыл Совершенное Учение в совершеных 12 правилах для спасения людей, и чтобы вы уведели эту Истину как Она есть, вам прийдется спомнить в будущем это Истинное Учение Бхагавана из 12 правил и попробывать их воплотить в жизнь следуя Личной воли Бхагавана, чтобы спасти свою жизнь.

Бхагаван в образе Господа Кришны говорит:

Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в облике человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> смотри друг, я объясню тебе Истину как она есть, что бы тебе стало понятно, в чем суть нашего спора.


Слушай, друг, вы опять льете воду, все одно да потому. Истина объяснена в священных писаниях,  ссылки на которые я вам дал. Она не требует ваших толкований. Там написано черным по белому. Ясно и понятно.
Если вы этого не видите, что ж, могу только посочувствовать.
Если вы видите истину не так, так мы, то идите на другом форуме проповедуйте об этом. Здесь вам уже 500 раз указано, показано, разъяснено, со ссылками на священные писания. Но вам все равно. У вас своя истина, которая противоречит БГ и ШБ.




> Изначальная Личность Бхагавана обладает только 64 качествами или их больше?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...82%D0%B2%D0%B0



> сказать, что образ Господа Кришны, Абсолютен и проявляет Абсолютно все качества Бхагавана нельзя, так как этот определеный Личный образ Бхагавана невмещает все качества Высшей Личности.


Можно так сказать, так сказано в шастрах. Привести миллионный раз цитаты?

Завершаю с вами тратить время. 
Матаджи Раджа Кумари права, что вы специально жуете тут одно и тоже и втягиваете в это других.
Жуйте один.
Всего доброго.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Слушай, друг, вы опять льете воду, все одно да потому. Истина объяснена в священных писаниях, ссылки на которые я вам дал. Она не требует ваших толкований. Там написано черным по белому. Ясно и понятно.


что написано?, что через образ Господа Кришны Бхагаван проявляет 64 качества, а на самом деле их бесконечное множество в Его  изначальном теле?,)

я вижу как вам все ясно и понятно,)





> Изначальная Личность Бхагавана обладает только 64 качествами или их больше?
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...82%D0%B2%D0%B0






> Враджендра Кумар дас вам ответил.
> 
> Вы хотите, чтобы книга была бесконечной? Попробуйте понять того, кто не ограничен ничем. Познание начинается с того, что вписывается в наши масштабы восприятия.


Вы так и непоняли, что вам ответили.)

Бхагаван - изначальная Личность не ограничена образом Господа Кришны с Его возможностью проявлять 64 качества который вы можете воспринемать своим сознанием, изначальная  форма Бхагавана Абсолютна и не познаваема для нас, и только в Ней скрыты все Духовные качества Высшей Личности Бхагавана.

Вы мало того, что сами ответить не можете на вопрос, но приводите ответ другого человека, смысл которого вы непонимаете.

если Вы считаете этого человека авторитетом, а я вижу это мудрый человек, то пусть он скажет свое мнение по данному вопросу и все станет на свои места.)








> Можно так сказать, так сказано в шастрах. Привести миллионный раз цитаты?


а толку? если вы не видите Истиный их смысл, прочитать и понять друг мой не одно и тоже, а сделать, что Истинно осознал из прочитанного в Шастрах еще сложнее.

----------


## Амира

> сказать, что образ Господа Кришны, Абсолютен и проявляет Абсолютно все качества Бхагавана нельзя, так как этот определеный Личный образ Бхагавана невмещает все качества Высшей Личности.
> 
> по этому изначальным источником всех воплощений Бхагавана в свои Личные образы Господов, является Его трансцедентальное Тело Параматма, в котором прибывают все бесчисленые Духовные качества Высшей Личности.


Тогда расскажите нам о Параматме, как она выглядит, как ей служат и поклоняются, какие отношения с ней возможны, где она находится, какие конкретно ее качества вас больше привлекают, чем Качества Кришны? Потому что мы понимание Параматму по-другому. Расскажите нам о своем понимании. А то вы только спорите и оскорбляете других. А цель жизни это любовь к Богу, которая в вас отсутствует. Вы не хотите рассказывать нам о любви, вы лишь хотите показать что мы глупы и ничего не понимаем, а вы во всем правы. Если вас Параматма изнутри учит этом, то зачем нам такая ваша наука? 




> и когда вы говорите, что ОБРАЗ Господа Кришны является Абсолютным и изначальным источником всех остальных проявлений Высшей Личности, то Вы ограничиваете Высшую Личность лишь 64 качествами, которые она может проявить через образ Господа Кришны.
> 
> но Истина в том, что Бхагаван как Абсолютная Высшая Личность обладает бесчислеными Духовными качествами, и все Они скрыты в Его изначальном теле Параматма, из которого по воли Бхагавана происходят все Его воплощения АВАТАРЫ в свои индивидуальные Личностные Божественые образы Господов.


Кришна обладает бесчисленными качествами из которых основные 64. В "Нектаре преданности" это хорошо описано, какие качества могут развиться в преданном, какие доступны полубогам, какие проявлены у Нараяны на Вайкунтхе и какие качества есть только у Кришны, помимо тех что могут быть проявлены у преданного, полубогов и Нараяны.

Какие качества Параматмы привлекают вас лично, которые отсутствуют у Кришны и которые вы считаете для себя более привлекательными?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Представители околохаризматических групп, ознакомившись с учением Прабхупады, узнав о Парама-Атмане, в первую очередь будут считать источником своих голосов -- Парама-Атман.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Хорошие две последние лекции, вышли в эфир, и на эти все темы - тоже...



Супер лекции! Посмотрел только что. Прям клад настоящий.  :good:

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Представители околохаризматических групп, ознакомившись с учением Прабхупады, узнав о Парама-Атмане, в первую очередь будут считать источником своих голосов -- Парама-Атман.


Обычно те кто слышат голоса,находятся в закрытых учереждениях.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Тогда расскажите нам о Параматме, как она выглядит, как ей служат и поклоняются, какие отношения с ней возможны, где она находится, какие конкретно ее качества вас больше привлекают, чем Качества Кришны?


смотрите Амира, если вы дейстивтельно хотите это понять Душой, я вам раскажу.

вам надо понять фундаментальные принципы Истины.

отношения с Высшей Личностью возможны с любой из Её проявленных форм, так как изначальная непроявленая форма Бхагавана Абсолютна трансцедентальна, вездесущая и Совершена, все формы, существа, это есть суть проявления Высшей Личности Параматмы но в проявленном уже Её состоянии. 
в этой изначальной непроявленной форме Бхагаван присутствует во всех проявленых формах,в вас и во мне и в каждом живом существе, Она находится в Нас в непроявленном состоянии и через каждую эту проявленую форму в зависимости от возможности этой формы Бхагаван себя проявляет в своих качествах.

видя Бхагавана в каждом живом существе, вы устанавливаете с Ним Сознательные отношения через эту форму, и Бхагаван проявляет себя в своих 64 качествах для вас в рамках возможностей и критерий данной формы.


мы определили, что Высшая Личность обладает основными 64 качествами так?

1)Её Сознание присутствует в форме, образе Господа Кришны которое обладает этими 64 качествами, но через эту форму Высшая Личность может проявить определеное количество своих качеств из этих 64.       

так как например 5 качеств из 64 своей Личности. Она может проявить только через свое Тело, форму Нараяны, что и Есть Параматма.Через эту форму Бхагаван имеет возможность проявить все свои 64 качества, так как Она источник всех форм и даже формы Кришны в которой прибывает Бхагаван, которая может проявить лишь 59 качеств Бхагавана.   

Кроме того у Кришны есть еще пять качеств, проявленных в теле Нарайаны: 56) Он обладает непостижимыми энергиями; 57) бесчисленные вселенные исходят из Его тела; 58) Он является изначальным источником всех воплощений; 59) убивая Своих врагов, Он дает им освобождение; 60) Он привлекает к Себе освобожденные души. Все эти трансцендентные качества чудесным образом проявляются в личности Господа Кришны.

чтобы вам это понять задам вам несколько вопросов.

1) Личность Нараяны обладает всеми 64 качествами Бхагавана?  
2) Личность Чайтанья обладает всеми качествами 64 качествами Бхагавана?
3) Личность Кширодакашайи Вишну обладает всеми качествами 64 качествами Бхагавана? 
4) Личность Кришна обладает всеми качествами 64 качествами Бхагавана?
5 )Личность Ади Будды обладает всеми качествами 64 качествами Бхагавана? 

да, так как это одна и таже Личность в различных формах.

все ли эти свои 64 качества, эта Личность может проявить через эти формы? нет.

прибывая в этих формах одна и таже Личность обладая 64 качествами, может проявить их определенное количество из этих 64 качеств, которое позволяет каждая из этих форм проявить.

кроме того, проявляя эти определеные качества Бхагавана, эти формы могут проявить эти качества Бхагавана в Абсолютной своем проявлении. (этот критерий важно запомнить).

далее идут проявленые формы в которых также прибывает все таже Высшая Личность Бхагаван обладающая всеми же теми 64 качествами, однако эти формы имеют возможность проявить качества Бхагавана уже меньшее количество но всеровно в Абсолютном их проявлении, такие формы Бхагавана, будут называтся не полными частями, так как Бхагаван через них проявляет лишь часть своих качеств но в Абсолютном их проявлении.(но при этом Их индивидуальное Сознание будет Едино с изначальным Сознанием Высшей Личности Бхагавана обладающим всеми 64 качествами).

далее идут проявленые формы в которых также прибывает все таже Высшая Личность Бхагаван в своей непроявленой форме Параматмы и обладающая всеми же теми 64 качествами, но свойства и критерии этих форм, позволяют проявить определенное количество из 64 качеств Бхагавана ( например 32) но уже в индивидуальной форме проявления их, а не в Абсолютной, такие формы будут называтся косвенными аватарами Бхагавана.(но при этом Их индивидуальное Сознание будет Едино с изначальным Сознанием Высшей Личности Бхагавана обладающим всеми 64 качествами).

далее идут формы, дживы в которых также прибывает все таже Высшая Личность Бхагаван обладающая всеми же теми 64 качествами, однако через эти формы Бхагаван только начинает проявлять свои качества, их проявления еще слишком малы, по этому индивидуальное Сознание этих форм, еще неимеет связи с Бхагаваном который прибывает в этих формах и проявляет свои качества по мере возможностей  этих форм на данный момент. ( это формы Дживы, еще прибывают в материальном мире в иллюзии и не знают Бхагавана обладающего 64 качествами прибывающего в них.)




> Расскажите нам о своем понимании.


это так примерно, чтоб иметь общее представление о Его Совершенной форме параматма.

так вот Амира, про любовь, я люблю всей Душой изначальную Личность Бхагаван обладающую этими 64 трансцедентальными качествами в Её изначальной Абсолютной трансцедентальной Совершенной форме Параматма в которой Она прибывает во всех перечисленых проявленых формах и имея Сознательное отношение с Бхагаваном в Его трансцедентальной форме Параматма в каждом живом существе, Он проявляет свои трансцедентальные основные 64 качеств ко мне через индивидуальные возможности множества форм в которых Он прибывает, и одновремено в моей форме Души, в которой также установлены Сознательные отношения с Бхагаваном в форме Параматмы и через эти Личные отношения Он помогает мне проявить Его в своих качествах. 


суть в том, что вас привлекает лишь одна форма Кришны, из за Её возможностей проявлять качества Бхагавана, тем самым вы видите Бхагавана лишь в этой форме но невидите и неможете установить с Ним отношения в Его Абсолютной форме Параматма в себе и в других живых существах.

даже сейчас, в данный момент я имею Сознательные отношения с Бхагаваном в форме Параматмы в Душе и в ваших формах Душ, но ваше Сознание еще неимеет таких отношений с Параматмой и вы неосознаете суть всей происходящей игры Бхагавана, но где то в глубине Души вы это чувствуете, но еще не осознаете Истиную причину наших с вами отношений на форуме и для чего все это проявление.

когда ваше сознание установит отношение с Параматмой, то вы будите слышать Высшую Личность в себе и видить и слышать Её в каждом собеседнике, понимая суть происходящей Её игры, а пока ваше сознание прибывает в иллюзии и незнает Высшую Личность и представляет Её лишь в уме в форме Кришны, ограничивая Её этой формой и неосознавая, что Она в своей непроявленой форме Параматма присутствует везде и в каждой форме (не только в образе Кришны) и даже в не этих форм. Ваши действия несогласованы с Кришной, однако вы полностью движимы Его волей, вам необходимо соединить свое Сознание с Высшей Личностью, и тогда ваше движение будет уже Осознано с волей Высшей Личности.

Изначальная Высшая Личность, Она не проявлена в своем изначальном трансцедентальном теле Параматма, все проявленые формы лишь инструмент для Её проявления Её множества Духовных качеств для вас.) и все эти формы проявились из Параматмы по воли Сознания Бхагавана и с помощью Параматмы Бхагаван присутсвует в каждой из них.

разница в том, что Личностные формы Бхагавана как Нараяны, Кришны, Чайтаньи и т.д.проявляют один Высший Аспект Бхагавана, а другие формы имеют индивидуальное Сознание, которое должно соединится (устоновить сознательные отношения) с непроявленым Бхагаваном через Его Абсолютную форму Параматма в своей форме Душе и в других существах, и дополнительно в Его проявленых формах как Господь Нараяна, Кришна,  через которые Он проявляет определенные качества в Абсолютном Аспекте, благодоря этим божественых личностным прямым формам. 

но при всем при этом Бхагаван обладает всеми своими качествами Личности в непроявленой форме Параматма, а другие формы помогают их проявить, либо в основных Личностных формах либо во множестве индивидуальных формах в своем Аспекте Брахмана. 

это все поверхностно Амира, чтоб вы могли уловить суть Истины, будет желание и я вам советую расмотреть полее детально Аспекты проявления Бхагавана в своей Абсолютной форме Параматма, в которой изначально скрыты в проявления Бхагавана и которая является источником этих проявлений по воли высшего Личностного Аспекта Абсолютной истины Бхагавана.




> А то вы только спорите и оскорбляете других.


в сравнении (в споре) рождается осознание проявления Истины, а насчет оскорбления, дело не в том, что я говорю и как, дело в том как вы это воспринемаете, вы причина оскорбления не я, можно оскорбится от слова здрасте, а можно не оскорбится и от плевка в лицо как это сделал Бхагаван в образе Ади Будды.

состояние оскобления это состояние вашего сознания.

послушайте Итсину по этому поводу.



Однажды утром человек пришел к Будде и плюнул ему в лицо. Будда вытер лицо и спросил:
– Это все, или ты хочешь чего-нибудь еще?

Ананда все видел и пришел в ярость. Он вскочил и, кипя злостью, воскликнул:
– Учитель, только позволь мне, и я покажу ему! Его нужно наказать!
– Ананда, ты стал саньясином, но постоянно забываешь об этом,- ответил Будда.- Этот бедняга итак слишком много страдал. Ты только посмотри на его лицо, на его глаза, налитые кровью! Наверняка он не спал всю ночь и терзался, прежде чем решиться на такой поступок. Плевок в меня – это исход этого безумия. Это может стать освобождением! Будь сострадательным к нему. Ты можешь убить его и стать таким же безумным, как и он!

Человек слышал весь диалог. Он был смущен и озадачен. Реакция Будды была полной неожиданностью для него. Он хотел унизить, оскорбить Будду, но, потерпев неудачу, почувствовал себя униженным. Это было так неожиданно – любовь и сострадание, проявленные Буддой! Будда сказал ему:
– Пойди домой и отдохни. Ты плохо выглядишь. Ты уже достаточно наказал себя. Забудь об этом происшествии; оно не причинило мне вреда. Это тело состоит из пыли. Рано или поздно оно превратится в пыль, и по нему будут ходить люди. Они будут плевать на него; с ним произойдет множество превращений.


Человек заплакал, устало поднялся и ушел, но уже вечером он пришел обратно, припал к ногам Будды и сказал:
– Прости меня!
– Нет вопроса о том, чтобы я прощал тебя, потому что я не был рассержен,- произнес Будда.- Я тебя не осудил. Но я счастлив, безмерно счастлив видеть, что ты пришел в себя и что прекратился тот ад, в котором ты пребывал. Иди с миром и нико





> Вы не хотите рассказывать нам о любви, вы лишь хотите показать что мы глупы и ничего не понимаем, а вы во всем правы.


Истина в том, что вы видите то что хотите видеть.




> Если вас Параматма изнутри учит этом, то зачем нам такая ваша наука?


чему учит?,) я за вас не могу познавать истину, если вы так это воспринемаете, то это ваша проблема Амира а не моя.)

посмотрите на все это происходящие с другого аспекта вашего сознания, и может вы увидите Истиную причину этого проявления, нашего отношения с вами на этом форуме.) даже если вы рисуте в своем уме все так плохо и некрасиво, это всеровно уже изменило вас,) за любое проявление в этом мире Параматмы, даже этот диалог который вас раздражает, скажите Кришне спасибо, что вы видите все это.





> Какие качества Параматмы привлекают вас лично, которые отсутствуют у Кришны и которые вы считаете для себя более привлекательными?


в этом то и суть, что вы Изначальную Личность Бхагаван отождествляете с формой Кришны.)

вы любите форму выдавая её за Личность Бхагавана, а я люблю Её содержание как Личностный АСПЕКТ Бхагавана, обладающего своими качествами в любой форме,)

от того, что Высшая Личность прибывает в форме Нараяны или Кришны и т.д., Она не теряет своих основных 64 качеств.) Они всегда с этой изначальной Личностью в Её изначальной непроявленой форме Параматма даже если Она проявилась через Личностную форму Кришны или Нараяны.

когда вы на работе в роли начальницы вы не сможете проявить все свои качества Личности из за этой роли, но от этого ваша Личность не потеряет все свои качества которыми она обладает, они всегда будут в вашей личности даже прибывая в этой роли.) а вот на пляже с друзьями и коровками.) вы сможете больше проявить качеств своей личности которыми она всегда обладала.) но опять же на этом пляже вы несможете проявить всех качеств которые вы сможете проявить в роли начальницы, и так вы меняете свои образы Личности в разных ситуациях и проявляете качества своей личности в зависимости от образа и роли, но в не этих ролей и образов, ваши качества личности всегда будут при вас Амира.)

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Обычно те кто слышат голоса,находятся в закрытых учереждениях.


а что же вы слышите внутри себя.) полную тишину?.)

вы постоянно слышите множество голосов ваших желаний Эго, и среди них есть голос Истины, сумейте Его распознать, вооружившись знаниями и Духовной практикой.

принцип всегда будет деаметрально противоположный, один голос вашего Эго во множестве голосов будет тянуть в одну сторону, а другой голос Истины в другую,)

только голоса Ложного эго лукавы и умеют сбить с толку, завлечь удовольствиями и в вести в заблуждение и возвеличить вашу гордыню, что голос Истины это всего лишь ваша фантазия и Его не стоит слушать.)

для этого и необходима Духовная практика, чтоб убрать ложные голоса и оставить один Истиный и познать Его природу в Духе.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Обычно те кто слышат голоса,находятся в закрытых учереждениях.


Нет. Не всегда. Если у человека нет аутоагрессии и он не опасен для общества, то его не запирают никуда. Если у человека есть критика, появляющаяся при приёме лекарств, то его максимум через 3 месяца отправляют домой. Нужно очень сильно насолить матери/отцу/опекуну, чтобы они тебя сдали в ПНИ, лишив дееспособности. Психиатрия помогает облегчить бремя родных, а не пациента. Голоса и бред неизлечимы. Бывают только ремиссии при стабильном принятии лекарств.
Если человек не принимает лекарства, может развиться другой вид бреда, голоса будут обостряться, человек вновь в них поверит. Это мада и моха в одном флаконе.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Представители околохаризматических групп, ознакомившись с учением Прабхупады, узнав о Парама-Атмане, в первую очередь будут считать источником своих голосов -- Парама-Атман.


друг, вы хоть других по себе не судите.) откуда вам знать что и как они думают?,)

----------


## Амира

> я вам раскажу.


Вы так и не ответили на мои вопросы, но за такой большой пост и труд спасибо.

Я хотела услышать про ваше понимание Параматмы. Но вы начали объяснять, то что я вам уже объясняла ранее, чем одна форма Верховной Личности Бога отличается от другой, только добавили число 64. Вопрос скорее был риторический, потому что мы это уже все обсуждали и я знаю, что вы этого не понимаете. Возможно ваше учение еще в процессе разработки. Не буду вас больше беспокоить, да и времени и желания нет жевать уже пережеванное без всякой пользы.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> Евангелие от Матфея


форму Бхагавана в образе Господа Кришны, вы лицезреете как проявление Его качеств, а в Душе в трансцедентальной форме Параматмы Вы Высший Личностный Аспект Бхагавана познаете в непроявленой форме Своим Истиным Духовным Сознанием (Духовным аспектом Буддхи) Я Души.

Высшая Личность в форме Параматма это непроявленый Совершеный и Абсолютный Аспект Сознания прибывающий везде во всех формах и вас, а проявленый образ Господа Кришны это способ проявлений качеств Бхагавана в проявленном бытие. Но Бхагаван не ограничен формой проявления Господа Кришны, Аспект формы Параматмы Абсолютен и трансцедентален, Его НЕПРОЯВЛЕННУЮ ПРИРОДУ (СВЕТ СОЛНЦА, Свет Личностного Аспекта непроявленного Сознания Бхагавана - изначальной Высшей Личности) можно лишь познавать в непроявленом состоянии Истинного Духовного Сознания (Буддхи) Души в себе. 


Прабхапада Говорит:

Верховная Личность Бога обладает вечным обликом, недоступным для материального взора и умозрительного познания. Трансцендентный образ Господа можно постичь, лишь занимаясь чистым любовным служением Ему. В этом стихе приводится сравнение с богом Солнца, которого можно увидеть, лишь обладая необходимыми для этого качествами. Бог Солнца — личность, и, хотя мы его не видим, полубоги на высших планетах лицезреют его, потому что способны проникнуть взором сквозь ослепительно яркий ореол, окружающий бога Солнца.


Иисус Христос сказал:

Молитесь же так: Господь Всемогущий, во Мне пребывающий!(Погрузи Свое Духовное Сознание в Сознание Высшей Личности в непроявленой форме Памаматма).

Кришна сказал:
Верховный Господь сказал: Тех, чей ум сосредоточен на Моем личностном образе и кто всегда поклоняется Мне с глубокой духовной верой, Я считаю достигшими высшей ступени совершенства.

чей ум сосредоточен на Моем личностном образе (непроявленый Личностный Аспект Бхагавана - Высшая Личность)

"Я считаю достигшими высшей ступени совершенства".

Кришна сказал:
Верховный Господь, о Aрджуна, пребывает в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно находятся в машине, созданной материальной энергией.

Предайся Ему безоговорочно, о потомок рода Бхараты. По Его милости ты обретешь трансцендентный покой и достигнешь Его вечной обители.


Кришна сказал:

Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.



Тут Бхагаван говорит, сосредоточив свое Сознание на Мне Вырховной Личности так ты будешь жить в Моей Личности Высшей Личности в непроявленом Сознании в форме Параматма.


Иисус Христос сказал:

Но Я не есть Свет, Я есть свидетельство о Свете. Как луч солнца, есть свидетельство о Солнце, но не Солнце, так Я есть Свидетельство о Свете, но не Свет. Свет в вас.

Увидевши это, Иисус вознегодовал и говорил: О род темный и не разумный;
не Я есть камень краеугольный, но То, что в вас самих пребывает; до коле же вы не поймете, что не в Меня надобно верить, но в себя.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Кришна сказал:
> Верховный Господь сказал: Тех, чей ум сосредоточен на Моем личностном образе и кто всегда поклоняется Мне с глубокой духовной верой, Я считаю достигшими высшей ступени совершенства.
> 
> чей ум сосредоточен на Моем личностном образе *(непроявленый Личностный Аспект Бхагавана - Высшая Личность)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кришна сказал:
> ...


Очередные собственные толкования стихов БГ 12.2 и 12.8. (выделил искаженное толкование жирным шрифтом)

12.2. Фпагмент комментария: "Отвечая на вопрос Арджуны, Кришна со всей определенностью говорит, *что тот, кто сосредоточил ум на Его личностной форме и поклоняется Ему с верой и преданностью, должен считаться самым совершенным йогом.* 

А вот стих 12.5. как раз описывает маявади:
"Тем, чей ум сосредоточен на непроявленном, безличном аспекте Всевышнего, очень трудно идти по пути духовного развития. Воплощенным живым существам каждый шаг на этом пути дается с большим трудом".

Фрагмент комментария:
 "Имперсоналисты, идя своим путем, вне всяких сомнений, преодолевают ненужные трудности и препятствия, рискуя при этом в конце концов так и не постичь Абсолютную Истину. Однако те, кто поклоняется личностному аспекту Бога, идут к Господу прямым путем, ничем не рискуя, не испытывая никаких беспокойств и трудностей. Аналогичное утверждение содержится в «Шримад- Бхагаватам». Там говорится, что человек в конце концов все равно должен предаться Верховной Личности Бога (это и называют бхакти), но, если он вместо этого пытается разобраться в том, что есть Брахман и что не есть Брахман, и тратит на это всю свою жизнь, он в результате не получает ничего, кроме трудностей. Вот почему в данном стихе Кришна не рекомендует столь сложный путь, ибо, избрав его, человек не может быть уверен в конечном результате".

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> 2.2. Фпагмент комментария: "Отвечая на вопрос Арджуны, Кришна со всей определенностью говорит, что тот, кто сосредоточил ум на Его личностной форме и поклоняется Ему с верой и преданностью, должен считаться самым совершенным йогом.


Личностная форма Абсолютной Истины это Аспект Бхагавана в Параматма, 3 Аспект Абсолютной Истины это проявленый Аспект Брахман с помощью Духовной энергии из Параматмы по воли Бхагавана с помощью энергии. 


Сознание сосредоточено На Личностном Образе Бхагавана в форме СВЕРХДУШИ -Параматма.


Арджуна просит Кришну рассказать как Личность Бхагавана выглядит.

на что Бхагаван в образе Кришны отвечает:




Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 10 > 
Текст 19

шри-бхагаван увача
ханта те катхайишйами   дивйа хй атма-вибхутайах
прадханйатах куру-шрештха   настй анто вистарасйа ме

шри-бхагаван увача - Верховный Господь сказал; ханта - о да; те - тебе; катхайишйами - опишу; дивйах - божественные; хи - непременно; атма-вибхутайах - личные достоинства; прадханйатах - самые главные; куру-шрештха - о лучший из Куру; на асти - не существует; антах - предел; вистарасйа - распространения; ме - Моего.

Верховный Господь сказал: Хорошо, Я расскажу тебе о Своих достояниях и богатствах, но только о самых главных из них, ибо Мое величие, о Арджуна, поистине беспредельно.


Бхагаван в проявленном образе Господа Кришны говорит, что Он Бхагаван есть изначально Сверх Душа - Парматма, Она начало, середина и конец всего сущего:




Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 10 > 
Текст 20

ахам атма гудакеша   сарва-бхуташайа-стхитах
ахам адиш ча мадхйам ча   бхутанам анта эва ча

ахам - Я; атма - душа; гудакеша - о Aрджуна; сарва-бхута - всех живых существ; ашайа-стхитах - пребывающая в сердце; ахам - Я; адих - начало; ча - также; мадхйам - середина; ча - также; бхутанам - живых существ; антах - конец; эва - безусловно; ча - и.

О Aрджуна, Я - Сверхдуша, пребывающая в сердце каждого живого существа. Я - начало, середина и конец всего сущего.



Бхагаван говорит, что Высшая Личность это есть Параматма, это Я Высшего Сознания Бхагавана как СверхДуша есть начало, середина и конец всего сущего.(тоесть Источник всех проявлений. 

дальше Бхагаван говорит, что Он проявляется в форме Вишну которая есть - проявленое бытие Адитья - Брахман, форма проявления Бхагавана как Вишну есть форма проявленого Брахмана.  




Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 10 > ?
Текст 21

Из Aдитьев Я - Вишну, среди светил - лучезарное солнце, из Марутов Я - Маричи, а среди звезд Я - луна.

дальше идет перчисления других проявлений Бхагавана через форму СверхДуши.

Из Вед Я - «Сама-веда», среди полубогов Я - царь небес Индра, из чувств Я - ум, а в живых существах Я - жизненная сила [сознание].
Из Рудр Я - Господь Шива, среди якшей и ракшасов Я - хранитель сокровищ [Кувера], из Васу Я - огонь [Aгни], а среди гор Я - гора Меру.
Знай же, О Aрджуна, что среди жрецов Я - главный жрец, Брихаспати. Среди военачальников Я - Карттикея, а среди водоемов - океан.
Из великих мудрецов Я - Бхригу, а среди звуков Я - священный звук ом. Из жертвоприношений Я - повторение святых имен [джапа], а из недвижимого - Гималайские горы.
Из деревьев Я - баньян, а из мудрецов среди полубогов - Нарада. Из Гандхарвов Я - Читраратха, а среди совершенных живых существ Я - мудрец Капила.
Среди скакунов Я - Уччайхшрава, появившийся на свет во время пахтанья океана. Среди могучих слонов Я - Aйравата, а среди людей - царь.
Из оружия Я - молния, среди коров Я - сурабхи. Из причин появления потомства Я - Кандарпа, бог любви, а среди змеев Я - Васуки.
Среди многоглавых нагов Я - Aнанта, а среди обитателей вод - полубог Варуна. Среди предков Я - Aрьяма, а среди вершащих правосудие - Яма, повелитель смерти.
Среди демонов Дайтьев Я - преданный Прахлада, из разрушительных сил Я - время, среди зверей Я - лев, а среди птиц - Гаруда.
Из очистительных сил Я - ветер, из носящих оружие - Рама, среди рыб Я - акула, а среди полноводных рек - Ганга.
Я - начало, конец и середина всего сотворенного, о Aрджуна. Из всех видов знания Я - божественное знание о душе, а для логиков Я - довод, приводящий к истине.
Из букв Я - буква «а», а из сложных существительных - двучленное. Я же - вечное время, а из творцов Я - Брахма. 
Я - всепоглощающая смерть и созидательное начало всего, чему суждено появиться на свет. Из женщин Я - Слава, Удача, Красноречие, Память, Разум, Целеустремленность и Терпение.
Из гимнов «Сама-веды» Я - «Брихат-сама», а из поэтических размеров - гаятри. Из всех месяцев Я - Маргаширша [ноябрь-декабрь], а из времен года - цветущая весна.
Из всех видов мошенничества Я - азартная игра. Я - блеск всего, что поражает великолепием. Я - победа, Я - приключение и сила сильных.
Из потомков Вришни Я - Васудева, а из Пандавов - Aрджуна. Среди мудрецов Я - Вьяса, а среди великих мыслителей - Ушана.
Из всех средств подавления беззакония Я - кара. Из тех, кто стремится к победе, Я - нравственная чистота. Я - безмолвие тайны и мудрость мудрых.
Кроме того, о Aрджуна, Я - семя жизни. Ни одно сотворенное существо, движущееся или неподвижное, не может существовать без Меня.

О могучий воин, о покоритель врагов, Мои божественные проявления поистине беспредельны. То, о чем Я тебе рассказал, - лишь малая доля Моего безграничного великолепия.

это все есть проявление СверхДуши-Парматмы, Тело в котором прибывает Личностный Аспект Бхагаван, это Его полная Абсолютная форма Личности Бхагавана а все выше перечисленное есть проявление этой Абсолютной формы Бхагавана.






> А вот стих 12.5. как раз описывает маявади:
> "Тем, чей ум сосредоточен на непроявленном, безличном аспекте Всевышнего, очень трудно идти по пути духовного развития. Воплощенным живым существам каждый шаг на этом пути дается с большим трудом".



вы тут людей в заблуждение не вводите друг мой!!!

Кришна говорит о безличном аспекте Брахман, а не о Параматме СверхДуше. 

Б.Г. Глава 12 первый стих.
Aрджуна спросил: Кто более преуспел в йоге - те, кто всегда преданно служит Тебе, или те, кто поклоняется безличному Брахману, непроявленному и неуничтожимому?


"""или те, кто поклоняется безличному Брахману, непроявленному и неуничтожимому?"""

где вы тут увидели Параматму?

Параматма и безличный Брахман непроявленный и неуничтожимый это разные Аспекты Абсолютной Истины.)

а далее Кришна отвечает Арджуне, кто сосредоточил свой ум на Духовном моем Личном образе в форме Параматы в своем сердце в котором Он прибывает тот считается совершеным, а кто верит в Безличный Брахман тем очень трудно идти по пути духовного развития.

что значит верят в Безличный Брахман?, а значит это, что Они верят, что Абсолют как проявленое Бытие в своем проявленом множестве как Безличный Брахман, неподчиняется не какой Высшей Личности, а подчиняется Безличному закону КАРМЫ.


на чем вы дожны сосредоточить свой ум на образе Тела Кришны, постушка Гопала с флейтой или на Абсолютной изначальной Личности Бхагавана в своем сердце, Душе, где Она Высшая Личность прибывает в своей форме Параматма?

а что значит сосредоточить ум на этой форме Параматма в Душе, Это значит жить Сознаниельно с Высшей Личностью в этой непроявленой форме Её Сознания, это прямые Сознательные отношение в Своей Душе с Высшей Личностью в Её форме Параматма, вы Сознанием прибываете в этой Абсолютной форме Лчностного Аспекта Бхагавана как Параматма.

и эти отношения с Высшей Личностью в Её форме Параматмы, есть не что иное как прямой Диалог Сознания Истиного Я Души в себе с Высшей Личность в Её форме Параматма.

Познание Бхагавана в форме Параматмы в Душе, это Сознательное прибывание в самом Сознании Высшей Личности в форме Параматмы. Вы начинаете действовать в Сознании Кришны - Бхагавана, когда прибываете Сознательно в Её форме Параматмы в своей Душе.




Б.Г. глава 12, стих 8.

Кришна говорит:

Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.



направь и сосредоточь Духовное Сознание Истинного Я Души внутрь себя, на Высшую Личность прибывающую в ней в форме Параматмы и так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, жить Сознательно в моей Абсолютной форме Высшей Личности Параматме, в непроявленой форме Сознания Высшей Личность и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.

когда Душа установила отношения с Высшей Личностью в Её форме Параматмы, Она становится для Неё Личным Учителем и подсказывает и направляет уже Сознательно индивидуальную Душу. Вы слышите и осознаете Высшую Личность в своей Душе вы с Ней живете в своей Душе Сознательно, имея Сознательные Личностные отношения с Высшей Личностью в Её форме Параматма.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Когда Ваше Сознание прибывает и живет Сознательно в Параматме с Высшей Личностью в ДУШЕ, то в этой форме Высшей Личности Параматмы Сознание Души может выбрать любой Личностный проявленый в Параматме образ Высшей Личности, все Они будут равнозначны, так как в Них Будет прибывать Сам Личностный Аспект Бхагавана, но если лицезреть и познавать Саму форму Параматму Бхагавана то Бхагаван в Ней непроявлен, это "невидимый" ВЕЗДЕСУЩИЙ НАБЛЮДАТЕЛЬ - Наслаждающийся всеми жертвоприношениямии и Лик Высшей Личности  в Параматме состоящий из милиардов Лучей Божественного Солнца, проявляющихся в Его Божественых качествах и формах проявленого Его Бытия, из которого звучит вездесущий Его голос для Сознания Души, прибывающей в Параматме и с помощью этих Сознательных отношений, Высшая Личность открывает Свою Личную Природу Сознания в Параматме и напраляет движение "проявление Духовной энергии" Души в проявленом своем Бытие как Брахман.

Мантра четвертая — Оставаясь в Своей обители (Параматме), Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, передвигается быстрее мысли и может обогнать всех бегущих. Даже могущественные полубоги не способны приблизиться к Нему. Оставаясь на одном месте, Он в то же время повелевает теми, кто посылает ветра и дожди. В Своем совершенстве Он не знает Себе равных.

Мантра пятая — Верховный Господь и ходит, и не ходит. Он далеко и в то же время очень близко ( непроявленый Голос Высшей Личности слышен далеко и в тоже время близко). Он пребывает внутри всего, и все же Он вне всего.

И прибывая с Высшей Личностью Сознательно в Параматме, вы будете Узнавать и Видеть Высшую Личность в этой форме Параматмы в каждом живом существе и в Её проявлениях.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 6 > ?
Текст 29

сарва-бхута-стхам атманам   сарва-бхутани чатмани
икшате йога-йуктатма   сарватра сама-даршанах

сарва-бхута-стхам - пребывающую во всех живых существах; атманам - Сверхдушу; сарва - все; бхутани - живые существа; ча - также; атмани - в Сверхдуше; икшате - видит; йога-йукта-атма - тот, кто обладает сознанием Кришны; сарватра - повсюду; сама-даршанах - видящий одинаково.


Бхагаван в образе Господа Кришны говорит:

Совершенный йог видит Меня пребывающим во всех живых существах, а всех живых существ - пребывающими во Мне. Воистину, осознавшая себя душа видит Меня, единого Верховного Господа, повсюду.


на санскрите этот стих звучит с определениями так:

"тот, кто обладает Духовным Сознанием, видит прибывающего "во всех живых существах" и "повсюду"  Верховного Господа сваям Бхагавана - Изначальную Высшую Личность в Его непроявленой форме СверхДуши - Параматме "одинаково", а также всех живых существ - пребывающими в этой же форме, "теле"  Высшей Личности Бхагавана как СверхДуша - Параматма".

буквально так:

тот, кто "обладает Духовным сознанием" видит одинаково пребывающую во всех живых существах Сверхдушу (Параматму), а также всех живых существ прибывающих в Сверхдуше (Параматме).

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Все, что вы написали, полный бред. 
1. Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 10 > Текст 19
 Кришна говорит:  *Хорошо, Я расскажу тебе о Своих достояниях и богатствах, но только о самых главных из них, ибо Мое величие, о Арджуна, поистине беспредельно.*
Комментатор БГ Андрей Зарубин: 


> Бхагаван в проявленном образе Господа Кришны говорит, что Он Бхагаван есть изначально Сверх Душа - Парматма, Она начало, середина и конец всего сущего:


То есть очередное искажение явного. 
Не Она, а Он - Бхагаван - начало, середина и конец всего сущего. По русски же написано. 

2. Бхагавад-Гита как она есть > Глава 10 > Текст 20
Кришна: *О Aрджуна, Я - Сверхдуша, пребывающая в сердце каждого живого существа. Я - начало, середина и конец всего сущего.*

Комментатор БГ Андрей Зарпубин: 


> Бхагаван говорит, что Высшая Личность это есть Параматма, это Я Высшего Сознания Бхагавана как СверхДуша есть начало, середина и конец всего сущего.(тоесть Источник всех проявлений.


Очередной толкование. 

Слово «Параматма» в переводе с санскрита означает «Сверхдуша». В этом аспекте Абсолютная Истина пронизывает Собой все творение.. Если безличный Брахман по определению непознаваем, то Сверхдушу уже могут созерцать в трансе, достигшие совершенства великие йоги-мистики. Процесс мистической йоги или аштанга-йоги подробно описал в своих «Йога-сутрах» великий мудрец Патанджали, и он включает в себя восемь ступеней.




> вы тут людей в заблуждение не вводите друг мой!!!


Эта ваша роль - вводить в заблуждение. 

3. Б.Г. глава 12, стих 8.

Кришна говорит:

*Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.*

Комментатор БГ Андрей Зарубин: 


> направь и сосредоточь Духовное Сознание Истинного Я Души внутрь себя, на Высшую Личность прибывающую в ней в форме Параматмы и так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, жить Сознательно в моей Абсолютной форме Высшей Личности Параматме, *в непроявленой форме Сознания Высшей Личность* и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.


*3 аспекта Бога (Шри Кришны)*http://sambandha.ru/3_aspekta_boga/

"Абсолютная Истина…

Когда мы очень издалека приближаемся к горе, то вначале мы видим лишь дымку, которая выдает ее присутствие. Затем, когда мы подходим поближе, перед нами прорисовываются очертания ее контура. И, наконец, когда мы подходим к подножию вплотную, нам раскрывается все в мельчайших подробностях. Мы видим выступающие скалы и глубокие расщелины, буйную растительность, многочисленных животных и птиц, обитающих на ее склонах. Подобным образом начинающий трансценденталист в процессе духовной практики постепенно приближается к Абсолютной Истине и постигает ее все более полно и глубоко. *Веды учат нас, что таких уровня откровения Абсолюта три, каждый из которых включает в себя предыдущие*:

1. Уровень Брахмана или безличного аспекта Абсолюта
2. Уровень Параматмы или всепроникающего аспекта Абсолюта
3. Уровень Бхагавана или личностного аспекта Абсолюта "

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Бхагаван
Во введении к Шримад Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада делает одно глубокое утверждение. Он говорит, что понятия «Бог» и «Абсолютная Истина» — это не одно и то же.

Постараемся это понять. Когда мы говорим «Бог», то мы имеем в виду «самый великий из всех». То есть, если выстроить «по росту» всех великих личностей, то Бог будет самым первым, то есть самым великим. Понятие же «Абсолютная Истина» в дополнение к этому означает, что она является источником и включает в себя все остальное.

В качестве грубого примера можно привести матрешек. Самая большая матрешка — не просто самая большая. Она кроме этого является источником всех остальных матрешек, которые вкладываются одна в другую.

Поэтому Абсолютную Истину просто нельзя сравнивать ни с чем другим. Она есть полное целое, а все остальное — ее части. Можно сравнивать разные части одного целого, но нельзя сравнивать часть и все целое. Они принадлежат к разным категориям. Например, рулевое колесо, тормоза, двигатель, кузов — это все части автомобиля и их предназначение — это исправно служить всей машине. Но предназначение автомобиля уже иное: это комфортное средство передвижения. От отдельных частей этого просто никто не требует. Никому и в голову не прийдет сравнивать, как удобнее ездить: сядя в мягком автомобильном кресле, стоящем на полу, или стоя на ногах с рулевым колесом в руках. От них требуется лишь одно — исправно работать в составе всей машины. *Подобным образом про Кришну, Абсолютную Истину в Чаитанья Чаритамрите говорится: екале ишвара кришна ара саба бхритйа — Кришна — это Абсолютная Истина, полное целое, а все остальное служит Ему.*

*Таким образом, в своем высшем аспекте Бхагавана, Абсолютная Истина является источником всего сущего. Ее сравнивают с солнцем, а все остальное: безличный Брахман, Параматма, живые существа, материальный и духовный миры, время — подобно бесчисленным многообразным лучам и энергиям, исходящим от него.*

*Если Брахман лишь просто существует где-то за пределами материального творения, Параматма пассивно поддерживает все в этом мире, то будучи причиной всех причин и источником всего сущего, Бхагаван играет активную творческую роль. Такая индивидуальная творческая активность личностна по своей природе. Видя сотворенный объект, мы понимаем, что за ним стоит определенная личность. И, наоборот, мы судим о личности по той деятельности, которую она совершает.*

Будучи Абсолютной Истиной, полным целым, Бхагаван, отличается от всех остальных личностей, которые являются Его частями. Он уникальная, трансцендентная личность, Верховная Личность Бога. Он обладает бесконечно разнообразными личностыми чертами, но они духовны и их нельзя сравнивать с качествами мирских личностей. Эти материальные качества являются лишь отблеском изначальных духовных качеств Кришны.

«Бхагаван» в переводе с санскрита означает «Тот, кто обладает всеми качествами в полной, бесконечной степени».

Великий мудрец Парашара Муни свел все эти бесконечные качества к шести основным:

аишварйасйа самаграсйа
вирйасйа йашасах шрийах
гьяна-ваирагйайош чаива
саннам бхагам итигана

«Бхагаваном может называться Тот, кто обладает в полной мере следующими шестью достояниями: всем богатством, всей силой, всей славой, всей красотой, всем знанием и всей отрешенностью».

*Кришна обладает всеми этими качествами в полной мере, поэтому Шримад Бхагаватам говорит: кришнас ту бхагаван свайам — Кришна — изначальная Верховная Личность Бога.*

*«Кришна» означает «всепривлекающий». Нас привлекают в других разнообразные качества: красота, образование, богатство, знание, отрешенность и т.д. Люди называют Бога разными именами, привлекаясь Его различными качествами: Творец, Всевышний, Отец, Всемогущий и т.д. Поэтому имя «Кришна» подразумевает все эти имена.*

Когда 5000 лет назад Кришна явился на этой планете, он проявлял все эти шесть качеств Бхагавана. Вот некоторые из примеров:

Богатство: В Двараке Кришна жил со своими царицами в 16,108 дворцах, построенных из мрамора, украшенных золотом, слоновой костью и изумрудами.
Сила: Играя роль маленького пятилетнего мальчика, Кришна поднял мизинцем левой руки огромную гору Говардхана, дав возможность всем обитателям Вриндавана укрыться под этим «зонтиком» от ужасного урагана.
Слава: Во время жертвоприношения Раджасуйа все собравшиеся цари, великие мудрецы и полубоги единодушно признали Кришну как самую знаменитую личность.
Красота: Кришна столь красив, что это красота привлекает даже Его Самого. Однажды Он увидел Свое собственное отражение в зеркальной колонне дворца Двараки и воскликнул:«О, я никогда не видел такой удивительной личности раньше! Кто Он? Мне хочется обнять Его, как это делает Шримати Радхарани!»
Знание: В школе Своего духовного учителя Сандипани Муни Кришна за два месяца овладел знанием всех Вед, прикладных дисциплин и искусств. Он мог говорить на всех языках мира, и даже на языках птиц и животных.
Отрешенность: Несмотря на огромную привязанность, которую питали к Нему миллионы обитателей Вриндавана, Кришна запросто покинул их всех, отправившись в Матхуру, чтобы исполнить Свой долг и наказать Камсу.
Естественно, это лишь крошечное проявление бесконечных качеств Кришны. Однако даже они не знали себе равных в этой вселенной.

*Аспект Бхагавана могут осознать лишь Его чистые преданные. Кришна Сам говорит об этом в Бхагавад-гите: бхактйа мам абхиджанати — Меня можно постичь лишь путем преданного служения.*

В Упанишадах подтверждается это:

«Всевышнего Господа невозможно достичь благодаря глубокому разуму, выслушивая чьи-то тщательные объяснения, и даже изучая Веды. Его достигнет лишь тот, кого Он Сам выберет. Такой личности Он проявляет Свой собственнй образ».

Такой преданный постигает Абсолютную Истину во всех ее трех аспектах: сат-чит-ананда, вечности, знания и блаженства. В отличие от йоги, который лишь созерцает образ Господа, преданный активно служит Кришне, испытывая от этого огромное наслаждение. Как Кришна описывает это в Бхагавад-гите:

мад-гатим лабхате парам — назначение такого преданного — Его высшая обитель в духовном мире, о которой мы расскажем чуть позже.

http://sambandha.ru/3_aspekta_boga/

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Раз вы ленитесь открыть ссылки, по которым все досконально объяснено, сделаю выборку для вас:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post134168

Понятия «Бог» и «Абсолютная Истина» неравнозначны. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» позволяет постичь Абсолютную Истину. Понятие «Бог» относится к повелителю, тогда как понятие «Абсолютная Истина» относится к суммум бонум* — изначальному источнику всех энергий. Все сходятся в том, что Бог, повелитель, — это личность, поскольку повелитель не может быть безличным. Хотя современные правительства, особенно демократические, до некоторой степени безличны, в конечном счете безличный аспект правительства подчинен личностному, так как глава правительства является личностью. Таким образом, коль скоро речь заходит об управлении другими, необходимо признать существование личностного аспекта. Есть разные повелители, занимающие различные посты, поэтому может быть много второстепенных богов. Согласно «Бхагавад-гите», любой повелитель, обладающий необычайным могуществом, называется вибхутимат-саттвой, то есть повелителем, который получил от Господа особые полномочия. Существует много вибхутимат-саттв — повелителей, или богов, каждый из которых обладает особой властью, но Абсолютная Истина одна и только одна. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Абсолютная Истина, или суммум бонум, называется парам сатйам.

* Суммум бонум (лат.) — высшее благо. (Примеч. переводчика.)

Автор «Шримад-Бхагаватам», Шрила Вьясадева, прежде всего в глубоком почтении склоняется перед парам сатйам (Абсолютной Истиной). Как изначальный источник всех энергий, парам сатйам является Верховной Личностью. Все боги, то есть повелители, несомненно, личности, но парам сатйам, от которой они получают свою власть, — это Верховная Личность. Санскритское слово ишвара (повелитель) выражает понятие о Боге, но Верховную Личность называют парамешварой, «верховным ишварой». Верховная Личность, парамешвара, обладает высшим сознанием. Парамешвара не черпает Свое могущество ни из каких других источников, поэтому Он абсолютно независим. В Ведах о Брахме говорится как о верховном боге, который возглавляет всех остальных богов — таких, как Индра, Чандра, Варуна и другие, — однако «Шримад-Бхагаватам» утверждает, что даже Брахма зависим в своем могуществе и знании. Знание в форме Вед было получено им от Верховной Личности, пребывающей в сердце каждого живого существа. Верховная Личность прямо и косвенно знает обо всем. Бесконечно малые индивидуумы, будучи неотъемлемыми частицами Верховной Личности, могут прямо и косвенно знать все о своих телах, то есть внешних свойствах, но Верховная Личность знает все как о внешних, так и о внутренних Своих свойствах.

Слова джанмадй асйа указывают на то, что источником созидания, сохранения и разрушения является все та же обладающая сознанием Верховная Личность. Даже по своему нынешнему опыту мы знаем, что из инертной материи ничего не возникает, однако живое существо способно порождать инертную материю. Вступая в контакт с материальным телом, живое существо превращает его в действующий механизм. Несведущие люди ошибочно принимают телесный механизм за живое существо, но на самом деле живое существо является основой телесного механизма. Как только живая искра покидает тело, оно становится бесполезным. Аналогичным образом изначальным источником всей материальной энергии является Верховная Личность. Так говорится во всех ведических писаниях, и все светила духовной науки признают эту истину. Живая сила называется Брахманом, и один из величайших ачарьев (учителей), Шрипада Шанкарачарья, учил, что Брахман — это субстанция, а мироздание — лишь категория. Изначальный источник всех энергий — это живая сила, и логично признать Его Верховной Личностью. Ему известно все: прошлое, настоящее и будущее, а также каждый уголок Его проявлений — и материальных, и духовных. Несовершенное живое существо не знает даже, что происходит в его собственном теле. Оно потребляет пищу, но не знает, как эта пища преобразуется в энергию и поддерживает его тело. Совершенному живому существу все это известно, и вполне естественно, что Верховная Личность, всесовершенный источник всех энергий, знает всё и во всех подробностях. Поэтому в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» к Верховной Личности обращаются как к Васудеве — тому, кто пребывает всюду, все сознавая и полностью владея Своей совершенной энергией. Это подробно объясняется в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», который предоставляет читателю богатые возможности для досконального изучения данного предмета. (Шрила Прабхупада. Введение. Шримад Бхагаватам)http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/introduction

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post134229
Насколько я понял, вам приятно думать, что Абсолют - это нечто безличное? Имперсонализм (отрицание того, что Абсолют обладает личностным аспектом) это проявление зависти к Богу, того самого чувства, которое и приводит нас в этот материальный мир. Это дает почувствовать свое якобы превосходство, "я то личность, а Абсолют - просто безличное сияние". Зачастую даже сами имперсоналисты не способны признаться себе, что это вся та же зависть. 

Шримад Бхагаватам называет Бога (Абсолюта) джанмадй асйа йатах - источником всего сущего (ШБ 1.1.1). Источник, по определению, не может ни в чем уступать тому, что исходит из него. Если различные проявления Абсолюта обладают личностной природой, Абсолют уступает им и не обладает личностной природой? Это вряд ли. Ваша ошибка в том, что слыша о личности вы пытаетесь оценивать личность с позиции своих ограниченных представлений о личности. Вы судите по себе. Абсолют - Личность, но не такая как вы или я. Абсолют - Высшая всемогущая, вездесущая и всезнающая Личность. В Шримад Бхагаватам описаны три аспекта Абсолюта: Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван. И самое полное проявление Абсолюта это Бхагаван, который включает в себя и Параматму и Брахман. Шри Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите: брахмано хи пратиштхахам Бг 14.27


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post134232
В Шримад Бхагаватам объясняется, что Шри Кришна является Сваям Бхагаваном - Самим Бхагаваном, а все остальные Его различные проявления (свамши и вибхинамши, то есть Вишну-таттва и джива-таттва (различные экспансии Бога и живые существа, соответственно)) являются Его частями или частями Его полных частей. Полное Целое, Абсолют, Шадайшварья Пурна Бхагаван Шри Кришна (шад айшварья пурна - обладающий всеми 6 достояниями в безграничной степени) это самое полное проявление Абсолюта. Как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, цитирую различных Ачарьев Гаудия Вайшнавизма, Шри Кришна это Бхагаван на 100 процентов, другие Его формы проявляют уже меньшее количество Его качеств. Но при этом, не нужно думать, что все другие формы Бога отличны от Него, Он - адвайта (недвойственный) , но при этом Он же и ананта рупа, проявляет Себя в бесконечных формах, но все Они не отличны от Него. И в целом, все сущее, это проявление Его энергий, но это не означает, что Он Сам лишился Своей Личности, растворившись во всем.

Гаудия Вайшнавов привлекает именно Шри Кришна или, если точнее, Шри Шри Радха Кришна - высшее проявление Абсолюта, Самое полное проявление. Но есть те, кто довольствуется лишь постижением вездесущего безличного аспекта Абсолюта, считая постижение Брахмана высшей ступенью духовного познания. Брахмаджьоти - это безличное сияние Шри Кришны, которое скрывает, как пеленой, Самого Господа Шри Кришну. Бхакты же хотят проникнуть за эту пелену и встретиться с Самим Бхагаваном, чтобы служить Ему и любить Его. Выбор за вами, куда вы хотите отправиться. Постижение аспекта Брахмана - это достижение Сат (вечности), постижение Параматмы (Сверхдуши в сердце) - это достижение аспектов сат и чит (вечности и знания), но только достижение Бхагавана это постижение всех трех аспектов сат, чит и ананды: вечности, знания и блаженства.


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post134235
Полное целое - Абсолют включает в Себя три аспекта: Вишну-таттва (Бог в Его бесчисленных формах, неотличных от Него (адвайта или свамши), шакти -таттва (все энергии Бога) и джива-таттва (живые существа, вибхинамши - отделенные экспансии Бога). Помимо этого ничего не существует. Но при этом Бог или Абсолют не теряет Своей Личностной природы. Это называется ачинтья бхеда абхеда таттва - непостижимое одновременное единство и различие Бога и Его энергий. Это философская доктрина Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которая является самым совершенным описанием реальности.


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post134363
Нужно понять, что в духовной науке ваши измышления не имеют никакой ценности. Вы можете выдумывать что-то, но это ничего не изменит. Ограниченный материальный разум не способен постичь предметы, выходящие за рамки материальных реалий. Попробуйте понять вечность своим материальным разумом. Материальный разум неспособен воспринять даже понятие вечности. Для него непонятно, как что-то может существовать, но оно не возникало.  

Вайшнавы принимают в качестве источников духовного знания мнение гуру, садху и шастры. Мы получаем знание о Боге по цепи ученической преемственности. Вот это знание имеет ценность. А рассуждения человека, который просто почитал Упанишады и не увидел там имени Кришны и из этого сделал вывод, что там речь идет не о Кришне, не имеют большого значения. Вы можете конечно быть довольны собой, думать, что вы что-то узнали, но это ничего не изменит в вашей жизни. Абсолют так и останется для вас тайной за семью печатями. Вайшнавы же, принимая метод данный Самим Богом и знание о Нем, которое Он дает Сам, обретают возможность постичь Его, получить непосредственный опыт общения с Ним и в конце жизни вернуться в Его обитель. 

А пустые измышления о Ведических писаниях людей, не получающих знание по авторитетной парампаре, не имеют никакой ценности и лишь продолжают рабство этих людей в тюрьме иллюзии. 

Ведические писания нужно изучать под руководством духовного учителя, принадлежащего к авторитетной парампаре (цепи ученической преемственности). Только тогда можно получить доступ в тайны этой науки.



http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post134410
Личность по определению выше безличного. Потому что это более полное проявление. В 100 долларах есть и 50 и 60 и т.д., но в 10 долларах нет 100 долларов. Надеюсь, это вы способны понять? Шри Кришна - Полное Целое, поскольку Он включает в Себя все. Тогда как Брахман это всего лишь Его частичное проявление. Безличное брахмаджьоти это сияние Сат-Чит-Ананда Виграхи Шри Кришны. Как говорит об этом Господь Брахма: ишварах парамах кришнах сад-чид-ананда виграха анадир адир говинда сарва карана каранам. Шри Кришна это причина всех причин, источник всего. В Брахмане нет личностного аспекта, он уступает Шри Кришне в полноте.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

ШБ 10.2.32

йе ’нйе ’равиндакша вимукта-манинас
твайй аста-бхавад авишуддха-буддхайах
арухйа крччхрена парам падам татах
патантй адхо ’надрта-йушмад-ангхрайах

Пословный перевод: 
йе анйе — другие, которые; аравинда-акша — о лотосоокий; вимукта-манинах — ошибочно считающие себя свободными от пут материальной скверны; твайи — в Тебе; аста-бхават — из-за того, что строят разные теории, но не знают или не желают знать о Твоих лотосных стопах; авишуддха-буддхайах — те, чей разум все еще не очищен, кто не знает цели жизни; арухйа — обретя; крччхрена — суровыми аскетическими подвигами, добровольными лишениями и тяжким трудом; парам падам — высочайшее положение (которое они могут представить себе в своих фантазиях и размышлениях); татах — оттуда; патанти — падают; адхах — вниз (обратно в материальный мир); анадрта — отвергнуты; йушмат — Твои; ангхрайах — те, кем лотосные стопы.

Перевод: 
[Кто-то может сказать, что помимо преданных, которые всегда ищут убежища у лотосных стоп Господа, есть те, кто не занимается преданным служением, но пытается обрести спасение другими способами. Что происходит с такими людьми? Отвечая на этот вопрос, Господь Брахма и другие полубоги сказали:] О лотосоокий Господь, хотя непреданные, которые добровольно подвергают себя суровым лишениям, чтобы достичь наивысшего положения, могут считать себя освобожденными, их разум не чист. Такие люди воображают, будто возвысились над другими, однако из-за пренебрежения Твоими лотосными стопами они падают.

Комментарий: 
Помимо преданных есть много других людей, непреданных, которых называют карми, гьяни или йогами, филантропами, альтруистами, политиками, имперсоналистами и последователями философии пустоты. Существует много типов непреданных, и у каждого из них свой путь к освобождению, но, хотя такие люди воображают, будто обрели освобождение и достигли высочайшего положения, они падают просто потому, что не ищут прибежища у лотосных стоп Господа. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.3) Сам Господь ясно говорит:

ашраддадханах пуруша
дхармасйасйа парантапа
апрапйа мам нивартанте
мртйу-самсара-вартмани

«Тем, кто занимается преданным служением, не обладая верой, никогда не достичь Меня, о покоритель врагов. Поэтому они возвращаются в круговорот самсары, снова и снова рождаясь и умирая в материальном мире». Кем бы человек ни был — карми, гьяни, йогом, филантропом, политиком и т. д., — если у него нет любви к лотосным стопам Господа, он падает. Так утверждает в этом стихе Господь Брахма.

Есть люди, которые утверждают, что можно применять любой метод, что все пути приводят к одной и той же цели, однако в данном стихе подобные представления опровергаются, а те, кто их пропагандирует, названы вимукта-манинах: это означает, что они думают, будто достигли высшего совершенства, но на самом деле это не так. В наше время крупнейшие политики разных стран думают, что, осуществив свои замыслы, они смогут занять высший политический пост, стать президентом или премьер-министром, но мы видим на реальных примерах, что даже в этой жизни премьер- министры, президенты и другие крупные политики, из-за того что они не преданы Господу, падают (патантй адхах). Стать президентом или премьер-министром нелегко: чтобы занять этот пост, надо очень много трудиться (арухйа крччхрена). Но даже если человек достигнет своей цели, материальная природа может в любой момент столкнуть его вниз. В истории человечества было много случаев, когда великие, выдающиеся политики лишались своих правительственных постов и о них очень скоро забывали. Это происходит потому, что разум таких людей не чист (авишуддха-буддхайах). В шастре сказано: на те видух свартха-гатим хи вишнум (Бхаг., 7.5.31). Совершенства в жизни достигает тот, кто становится преданным Вишну, однако люди не знают об этом. И, как говорится в «Бхагавад-гите» (12.5), клешо ’дхикатарас тешам авйактасакта- четасам. Тем, кто не принимает Верховную Личность Бога и не обращается к преданному служению, а так и остается привязанным к имперсонализму и философии пустоты, приходится очень много трудиться, чтобы достичь своих целей.

шрейах-сртим бхактим удасйа те вибхо
клишйанти йе кевала-бодха-лабдхайе

Бхаг., 10.14.4

Чтобы обрести просветление, такие люди прилагают огромные усилия и совершают суровую аскезу, однако их тяжкий труд и аскеза остаются их единственным достижением, поскольку они так и не достигают подлинной цели жизни.

Махараджа Дхрува сначала хотел стать обладателем величайшего материального царства, более богатым, чем его отец, но, когда он действительно получил милость Господа, явившегося перед ним, чтобы исполнить его желание, Махараджа Дхрува отказался от этого благословения, сказав: свамин кртартхо ’сми варам на йаче — «Я полностью удовлетворен. Я не хочу никаких материальных благословений» (Хари-бхакти-судходая, 7.28). Это и есть совершенство жизни. Йам лабдхва чапарам лабхам манйате надхикам татах (Б.-г., 6.22). Тот, кто обрел прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа, полностью удовлетворен, и ему не нужно просить никаких материальных благословений.

Ночью невозможно увидеть цветок лотоса, так как лотосы раскрываются только днем. Поэтому в слове аравиндакша заключен особый смысл. Тот, кого не пленяют лотосные очи или трансцендентный облик Верховного Господа, пребывает во тьме, подобно тому, кто не способен увидеть лотос. Человек, не способный видеть лотосные очи и трансцендентный облик Шьямасундары, — неудачник. Преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена сантах садаива хрдайешу вилокайанти. Те, кто привязан к Верховной Личности Бога, всегда видят лотосные очи и лотосные стопы Господа, тогда как другие не видят красоту Господа, поэтому их называют анадрта-йушмад-ангхрайах — пренебрегающими личностным образом Господа. Те, кто пренебрегает образом Господа, непременно терпят крах во всем, что они делают в жизни, но тот, кто хотя бы чуть-чуть любит Верховную Личность Бога, легко обретает освобождение (свалпам апй асйа дхармасйа трайате махато бхайат). Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.34) Верховный Господь дает такой совет: ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру — «Просто думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня». Просто делая это, человек обязательно вернется домой, к Богу, и таким образом достигнет наивысшего совершенства. Господь вновь утверждает это в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.54 – 55):

брахма-бхутах прасаннатма
на шочати на канкшати
самах сарвешу бхутешу
мад-бхактим лабхате парам

бхактйа мам абхиджанати
йаван йаш часми таттватах
тато мам таттвато джнатва
вишате тад-анантарам

«Тот, кто находится в этом трансцендентном состоянии, сразу постигает Верховный Брахман и исполняется радости. Он никогда не скорбит и ничего не желает. Он одинаково расположен ко всем живым существам. Достигнув этого состояния, человек обретает чистое преданное служение Мне. Постичь Меня, Верховную Личность Бога, таким, какой Я есть, можно только с помощью преданного служения. И когда благодаря преданному служению все сознание человека сосредоточивается на Мне, он вступает в царство Бога».

----------


## Андрей Татауров

И вот тут про таких, как  Зарубин А. :

Если вы серьезно стремитесь духовно развиваться, если действительно хотите постичь Бога, то возможно это только с помощью метода, который дает Сам Бог. Если же вы просто хотите поумствовать, то заниматься этим можно сколько угодно, но это не приведет к освобождению от рабства материи. 

С какой целью вы задаете свои вопросы? Вот что по-настоящему важно. Если целью доказать что-то здесь, то это никакой пользы вам лично не принесет. Время жизни уходит очень быстро. Вместо пустых споров, лучше использовать его на то, чтобы воспользоваться методом, который Сам Господь рекомендует для людей Кали-юги - Харинама-санкиртана (Пение и повторение Харе Кришна Махамантры)(См. Кали-сантарана Упанишаду). Все остальные методы в Кали-югу не работают. Это мнение Бога. Вы можете с ним соглашаться или нет, дело ваше, но и результаты вашей жизни в этом теле будут соответствовать вашему выбору.

Меня лично не интересует просто асбтрактное философствование, меня интересует практический метод, который способен избавить меня от иллюзии. Какой прок в пустых рассуждениях "об Абсолюте"? Что вы конкретно предлагаете для достижения Абсолюта, вот это важный вопрос. А вариантов немного. Веды описывают пути кармы, гьяны, йоги и бхакти, но в Кали-югу только путь бхакти может привести к высшему совершенству, для следования другим путям, в Кали-югу у людей нет ни времени ни квалификации. 

*И когда вы говорите, что на вас-де навешивают ярлык, то это лишь ваше восприятие, на само деле вы сами "навешиваете на себя ярлык", представляя определенные концепции. Вы думаете, вы первый пытаетесь тут что-то представить?* И вы думаете есть много концепций?  Их всего-то несколько. Шесть даршан. 

*Мы приняли метод сознания Кришны выбрав его из того набора методов, путей и концепций, которые есть в этом мире, а их не так много, как может казаться.  Поэтому не думайте, что то, что вы можете пытаться представить будет чем-то оригинальным.* 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post135053

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Специально для Андрея Зарубина.
Великий Шанкарачарья говорил:
бхаджа говиндам
бхаджа говиндам бхаджа говиндам мудха матэ /
сампраптэ саннихитэ кале
на хи на хи ракшати дукрин каранэ //

1.Поклоняйся Говинде, поклоняйся Говинде, поклоняйся и служи Говинде, о неразумный человек! Когда придёт (твоя) смерть, (твоё) повторение правил грамматики (и жонглирование словами) не спасёт тебя, не спасёт, (так и знай)!

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

Ой, как много букв...

Я тут спрашивала про истории успеха, был один хороший ответ о Бхишме, а дальше пошло-поехало об Иванове.




> Андрей Зарубин
> 12 ЗАПОВЕДЕЙ "ДЕТКА" ПОРФИРИЯ ИВАНОВА Божественного Аватара Бхагавана: 
> я не ищу чистого служения Кришне, я Его уже нашел в своей Душе.
> схема Параматма, Шастры и Брахман.
> я так говорил? и поэтому я майавади?,)
> нет разницы между Нараяной и Кришной это одна и таже Изначальная Личность Бхагаван.
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.
> 
> ...


я думаю, преданные не очень понимают что такое майавади. Скорее Андрей Зарубин - (пракрита)-сахаджия. Но сахаджии очень часто майавади. Маявадой преданные считают то, что Андрей Зарубин "зарубил на этом форуме", что Иванов - это аватар Кришны или Параматмы. И в этом основная претензия к Андрею.

Дело в том, что майавади считают тело Кришны - материальным. Вот почему их нужно бояться как огня. Из ваших же слов следует скорее что вы параматма-вади, но... Если бы не Иванов. Если вы забудете об Иванове - всё будет хорошо. Или хотя бы не обожествляли его. За что? Он что вегетарианец? Что у него за религия? Еще ладно объявили бы каким-то йогом Льва Толствого, Ганди или Ейншена за интерес к Ведам. Что вам известно об увелечении Иванова Ведами? Он их вообще читал? И что за "религию" он основал? Как она называется? Вы бы дали хоть ссылку на сайт где это всё в самом полном виде описано. За что вы его обожествляете. Да, он похож на йога, - обливался водой, как йоги. Ну и что? Рыбы он всю жизнь в воде плавают, даже больше соприкасаются с водой, чем Ивановцы. И что рыбы чистые? Вода сама по себе не очищает. Надо очищаться святыми именами, шастрами..

Кстати о шастрах... Вот вы говорите о принципе "Параматма - шастры - Брахман." Я думаю вы путаете 3 аспекты истины - Брахман Параматма и Бхагаван. Для вас похоже Параматма - более важна чем Бхагаван. Ведь вы не ищите Кришну вне вашего сердца. Да, медитация на Бога в сердце - это классно - это тоже ананда, нектар бессмертия, амрита ... Но вот эти ваши слова 




> ЧЧ Ади 2.112 — Все воплощения сокрыты в изначальном теле Господа. Поэтому, в зависимости от желания, можно называть Господа именем любого из воплощений.


эта ваша цитата похоже должна заставить нас задать вам вопрос: А что, Кришна - это Иванов? Можно назвать Кришну именем "Порфирий Иванов", и ничего не изменится? Разумеется нельзя.

Во-первых, у Иванова - материальное тело. У Кришны и Параматмы - духовное. Да, можно сказать, что Иванов - БрахмАн, но никак не Параматма и не Бхагаван.

Что касается причисления ИВанова к "лику" БрахмАнов, отождествления его с БрахмАном. Брахман может также означать материю. Поэтому тело Иванова - и материя (хотя тоже БрахмАн), дуже же - БрахмАн как дух. То есть Иванов - это БрахмАн, но двоякий - там и материя и дух, "2 в 1", как говорится в рекламах :-)

А дальше - следствия. Вы приписывается Иванову качетсва Бога, Кришны. То есть для вас обычный человек может иметь тело духовное. Иванов. Да?

У меня есть знакомый, у его имя духовное - одно из имен Бога + дас. Но его называют часто, или почти всегда без "дас", и он поначалу подумал что и сам бог. Но потом преданный над ним пошутили, и он понял что был не прав. Ну, был Брахмой, ну, может быть полубогом был. но уже не бог. Увы. И Иванов точно так же ... Ну, был Брахмой. Всё, не Брахма. не полубог.

Какие следствия из отождествления Иванова с Богом? А такие, что духовное тело, вечное - оказывается чем-то дешевым. Такой себе дешевкой. Что любой человек может сказать что он - "бог" ... Но ведь не факт! Такое - исключение из правил. Кстати, что касается Иисуса. да, его Прабхупада 2-й (и его учитель, Прабхупада 1-й), причислил к лику шакти-авеша-аватаров. Но есть такие примечания: "даже если мы зачислим Исиуса к числу шакти-авеша-аватаров"... То есть это условность. Ну, может быть он аватар. Даже об Иисуе нет такой вероятно что он аватар. А Иванов то что сделал? чтобы стать аватром? У него то и традиции как такой нет. И аватар должен быть описан, предсказан в писаниях. Как Кришна, Чайтанья, и тот же Прабхупада.

Короче, есть такое оскорбление - считать, что тело Кришны - материально. Если вы именно с этой точки зрения смотрите на Него - это явно не позволительно. Вы можете обожествлять Иванова, но не уменьшать КРишну до обусловленного существа материальным телом. У вас - Это сикхизм

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Что майавади, что сахаджии -- оба лагеря путают духовное и материальное.
Добавлено: джива никогда не станет ни Шивой, ни Вишну, ни Кришной. Поскольку это не дживы. Кришна и Вишну суть одно -- Всевышний Бог, Царь Богов. Шанкара-ачарья поднимал один перст -- указательный, Мадхва-ачарья, учитель двайты, два перста -- ибо джива и Ишвара (Вишну, Кришна) вечно отделены, но имеют схожие качества -- сат-чит-аананда, джива в меньшей степени, и роль татастха-шакти -- роль слуги.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Истина в том, что Учитель Иванов П.К. есть Святой Дух, по вашей религии это переводится как АВАТАРА Бхагавана.


Вы всё напутали, Христос вообще обо мне говорил. Об Иванове Р.О., а не П.К., смотрите первоисточник. Я, кстати, в три раза холоднее водой обливаюсь и борода у меня до пола. Пишите в личку, дам кошелек яндекс.денег, потом и Святым Духом одарю, но сначала надо проверить вас на приверженность Великому Истинному Сокровенному Учению и посмотреть как вы тщательно будете поклоняться Аватаре Иванову да святится фамилия моя

----------

